# Technical problems on the board? - Part 2



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2012)

We can has posts?!


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

We can. :byakuya

Though the thread post limit seems to have been lowered.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 30, 2012)

da fuck man


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2012)

buck  yeah


----------



## Xion (Mar 30, 2012)

Unpossible. I can haz posts.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

The post limit seems to be 2,000 for a thread now.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2012)

just 2000 whoa


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 30, 2012)

I remember back the time when people said that after the thread pruning, everything will turn for the better. 

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...


...

...

...

...

...

...

......................yeah.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> I remember back the time when people said that after the thread pruning, everything will turn for the better.
> 
> 
> ......................yeah.



It was better for a while.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 30, 2012)

So... the 2,000 post limit is permanent?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> So... the 2,000 post limit is permanent?



It would be safe to assume that.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was better for a while.



And then took a nose dive and turned out to be worse than before.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 30, 2012)

We can post again.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> And then took a nose dive and turned out to be worse than before.



That was to be expected, no solution is permanent.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 30, 2012)

So this is why we couldn't post for a while?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> So this is why we couldn't post for a while?



Probably not, assuming that you were talking about what Fourrangers and I were talking about.

The issue was the following:



Mbxx said:


> Some script issue with optimation. Its fixed.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

lol @ 2000 post limit.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> lol @ 2000 post limit.



Not a bad limit at all, I've seen quite a few forums with similar limits.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not a bad limit at all, I've seen quite a few forums with similar limits.



I JUST DON'T LIKE CHANGE!!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I JUST DON'T LIKE CHANGE!!!!



Without change you'll just stagnate.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 30, 2012)

LOL, what the fuck happened last night?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> LOL, what the fuck happened last night?



Mbxx said that it was a script issue with optimization.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

2000 post limit?

The Avengers thread will go fast. :heehee


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait, a 2000 post limit?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wait, a 2000 post limit?



Yes, all threads will now close at 2,000 posts instead of 10,000.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Without change you'll just stagnate.



I'm a creature of habits and routines. If you put a kink in that, BY THE MIGHT OF A THOUSAND LEGIONS....


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2012)

So lame


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

Shut up Jude.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 30, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Shut up Jude.



Is Wayne Brady gonna have to Djokovic?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes          .


----------



## Ral (Mar 30, 2012)

It's funny how there's a user going around joining forums trying to find security flaws almost intentionally.

Just had to ban some noob for doing some weird shit on a members profile on my forum.

Giving y'all a heads up and to whom I can speak to about this to prevent any future catastrophes. I figured it should be looked into because I've never seen such behavior this suspicious up until now. Even though it was a nginx attack as Mbxx stated I still feel as if it should still be investigated.

*Edit:* Someone who can actually inform the rest of the staff members and can at least get in contact with the Admins just in case they run past my post.

Information and IP addresses will be provided if so.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 30, 2012)

Ral said:


> It's funny how there's a user going around joining forums trying to find security flaws almost intentionally.
> 
> Just had to ban some noob for doing some weird shit on a members profile on my forum.
> 
> ...


Anything you want to give me will get passed on as best I can.


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> lol @ 2000 post limit.



We'll live


----------



## Elle (Mar 30, 2012)

At this rate we'll have a new thread every month


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2012)

Seems like a ridiculously low post limit.....


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Seems like a ridiculously low post limit.....



Eh, for a forum with this much activity it is low but people will get used to it.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2012)

Most places will be fine, just a bit worried with some on-going threads, like FC's and a few of the sports threads...mostly some of those FC's would be the only ones to have problems there.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Most places will be fine, just a bit worried with some on-going threads, like FC's and a few of the sports threads...mostly some of those FC's would be the only ones to have problems there.



Eh, don't really see how there would be problems.  New threads are created instantly so any conversation can easily continue.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 30, 2012)

posts
POSTS EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bout damn time.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2012)

It can be hard to follow at times when your not there the day it closes....that and the annoyance of constantly migrating the first few posts to the new threads.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2012)

Sooo we go from infinite posts->10,000->2,000 WTF

Why not 5,000


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Legend said:


> Sooo we go from infinite posts->10,000->2,000 WTF
> 
> Why not 5,000



There probably isn't any particular reason, perhaps Mbxx is/was a member of a forum where threads are closed at 2,000 posts.  That or he might have been recommended that number by someone else.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I love how Fail is the unofficial spokesperson for this thread. 

<3


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2012)

Its a inconvenience for quick posting large threads


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 30, 2012)

instead of limiting threads even FURTHER could you maybe finally take a look at what several FC owners have been asking you for nearly a year now, mbxx?

why 2000 posts? what was wrong with the old limit?

unless i'm mistaken no thread was posted regarding what went wrong yesterday, and why certain tweaks have been made, why? i think a lot of us want to know these things

at least i do
i'm curious george


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Legend said:
			
		

> Its a inconvenience for quick posting large threads



Eh, it isn't too much of one I suppose.



			
				Kenneth said:
			
		

> instead of limiting threads even FURTHER could you maybe finally take a look at what several FC owners have been asking you for nearly a year now, mbxx?



Yeah, he should do that but I somehow doubt that he will. :/ 



> why 2000 posts? what was wrong with the old limit?
> 
> unless i'm mistaken no thread was posted regarding what went wrong yesterday, and why certain tweaks have been made, why? i think a lot of us want to know these things
> 
> ...



I want to know as well, so far all we have to go on is the following post: 



Mbxx said:


> Some script issue with optimation. Its fixed.



Which explains nothing much. 

What's I'm assuming that was that the old limit played a small part in causing the script issue, perhaps even that limit was too big for whatever optimization that was in place so Mbxx lowered it further.  Still, a proper answer from Mbxx would be nice.  :/


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I would like to think that this has something to do with 4.1.X.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Tazmo/Mbxx, in celebration of our new forum version, it'd be really great if you could add the following lines to the site's css:
.tborder { box-shadow: 3px 3px 8px rgba(0,0,0,0.5); }
   .alt1, .alt1Active, .alt2, .alt2Active { box-shadow: inset 3px 3px 8px rgba(128,128,128,0.25); }
   input, select { box-shadow: 3px 3px 3px rgba(0,0,0,0.4); }
   textarea { box-shadow: 3px 3px 3px rgba(0,0,0,0.4); }​It makes the forum look awesome!


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Hey Tazmo/Mbxx, in celebration of our new forum version, it'd be really great if you could add the following line to the site's css:
> .tborder {  box-shadow: 3px 3px 8px #808080; }​It makes the forum look awesome!



But we don't have a new vBulletin version a all, we have been at 3.7.2 for a while.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Read the second post.

It isn't uncommon for a site to identify itself as something different to avoid attacks.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But we don't have a new vBulletin version a all, we have been at 3.7.2 for a while.



Fucking this. Prob been 1-2 years since we been at that. Time to upgrade.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Read the second post.
> 
> It isn't uncommon for a site to identify itself as something different to avoid attacks.



That post was copied over from the original thread when it was closed automatically for having over 2k posts.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That post was copied over from the original thread when it was closed automatically for having over 2k posts.


Oh, I see.

I wonder why the board went down then?  Obviously some sort of database lock was involved. Either it was a site-wide backup or an upgrade is imminent.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 31, 2012)

Tazmo, your botclone needs to learn to start naming these split threads as "part 2" or it won't be respected by the members.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> I wonder why the board went down then?  Obviously some sort of database lock was involved. Either it was a site-wide backup or an upgrade is imminent.





Mbxx said:


> Some script issue with optimation. Its fixed.





Spy_Smasher said:


> Tazmo, your botclone needs to learn to start naming these split threads as "part 2" or it won't be respected by the members.



It will never be respected.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Ah I read that and promptly forgot it. :sweat

The 'script' problem sounds like a (fire)php issue to me.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 31, 2012)

Why were both German threads closed? What is going on??


----------



## Felt (Mar 31, 2012)

Mbxx is ruining the forums yet again I see.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 31, 2012)

*HELP!*

why is it that i can't access threads on this forum with firefox anymore? i keep getting this "502 BAD GATEWAY" BS whenever i click on a thread. 

i'm able to access threads using chrome but i prefer using firefox. so what is the deal? is there something that i can do to fix it?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> why is it that i can't access threads on this forum with firefox anymore? i keep getting this "502 BAD GATEWAY" BS whenever i click on a thread.
> 
> i'm able to access threads using chrome but i prefer using firefox. so what is the deal?



Clear your cache and cookies and then restart Firefox.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It will never be respected.


As Botmo is posting more and more, it is building up a rapport with the members. I think it is already becoming a part of the family.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Clear your cache and cookies and then restart Firefox.


well, so far so good. thanks.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm saying this again. Both the new and old German Threads in the Language Section were closed and I have no idea why. 

What is going on? Help!


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Cinna said:


> Ok, I'm saying this again. Both the new and old German Threads in the Language Section were closed and I have no idea why.
> 
> What is going on? Help!



Could be a glitch or perhaps a staff member closed it for a some reason but I can't be certain.

It might be best for you to ask in the  for the fastest answer.

You can also try asking  but I'm not too certain of her activity or when she'll be on next.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Could be a glitch or perhaps a staff member closed it for a some reason but I can't be certain.
> 
> It might be best for you to ask in the  for the fastest answer.
> 
> You can also try asking  but I'm not too certain of her activity or when she'll be on next.



Thanks I'll try this!


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 1, 2012)

Can it be? Can I post again?

...Yes! I'm back! This time in Ubuntu! 

Got tired of waiting for a solution, and decided to attack the problem from my end, instead. Nightly worked... for a day.  Then I started getting blank pages whenever I tried to post, then I lost Wikipedia, and things just went downhill from there. So now I'm Firefoxing in Ubuntu. My roommate's much more versed in Linux, and he's helping me learn how to use it.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I cleared my cache, but I still see ad space under the first posts of pages when I am logged out.  Does anyone else see this?


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> Yeah, I cleared my cache, but I still see ad space under the first posts of pages when I am logged out.  Does anyone else see this?



From what I understand that is how it is supposed to be for those who aren't logged out.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> From what I understand that is how it is supposed to be for those who aren't logged out.



All right, I just wanted to know that I wasn't the only one seeing that.  It's still annoying to see that empty slot, but since I have Adblock on, it beats seeing the actual ad.  And at least it all disappears when I am logged in.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 1, 2012)

Adding  a Member to my List is not working.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2012)

Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> Adding  a Member to my List is not working.



What list are you talking about?  Contacts/Friends list or the Ignore list?  The first has been fixed for a while and the later works properly for me.  Try clearing your cache&cookies and then restart your browser.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What list are you talking about?  Contacts/Friends list or the Ignore list?  The first has been fixed for a while and the later works properly for me.  Try clearing your cache&cookies and then restart your browser.



Contacts/Friends list. I will try it.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What list are you talking about?  Contacts/Friends list or the Ignore list?  The first has been fixed for a while and the later works properly for me.  Try clearing your cache&cookies and then restart your browser.



Thank you, it work now.


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm getting a 502 Bad Gateway when trying to access certain threads, I can't view the last page of this thread.

I've already cleared my cache and cookies.

If anyone can help..perhaps someone like Golden Circle, wink wink, could you please vm me?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Done.**


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 2, 2012)

Why was everyone's post count slashed?


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Why was everyone's post count slashed?



My post count wasn't slashed nor was it slashed for the few other people whose post counts I was aware of.  Perhaps you posted heavily in convo threads that were land-filled.  How many posts did you lose?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 2, 2012)

ane said:


> 3333



I lost two... oh, well, another milestone to get


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> My post count wasn't slashed nor was it slashed for the few other people whose post counts I was aware of.  Perhaps you posted heavily in convo threads that were land-filled.  How many posts did you lose?


I lost a little over 300 posts. 

The only convo I've posted in within the last month or two was the OBD one. But that got trashed a while back and I had only lost like 5 posts at the time.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to say this before but I forgot . I  kept on getting The connection has timed out but  it stop .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 2, 2012)

Loss of post count isn't a technical problem. It's a mental problem.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a huge white space at the top of first post at the beginning of each page.

Also a huge white space Between "Reply"(The one at the top), and the list of the section I'm currently in.

It does this for FF, but not GC.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you post a screenshot so I have a better idea of what you are talking about?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










There you go.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh, that is supposed to be the ad space.  Do you had an ad blocker?  If no then the ads might be extremely slow in loading or something is preventing them from loading.  If you do have one then I'm not entirely sure what the problem is.  Try disabling your ad-blocker and then re-enabling it.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ahh, that is supposed to be the ad space.  Do you had an ad blocker?  If no then the ads might be extremely slow in loading or something is preventing them from loading.  If you do have one then I'm not entirely sure what the problem is.  Try disabling your ad-blocker and then re-enabling it.


Didn't work by disabling it & enabling it back

You're right the ads aren't loading up, but everything else is.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Even when ad-block is turned off?  Clear your cookies and cache and see what happens.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol that is Fail's forum macro. "Clear you cookies and cache and try again". Default Message, lawls. Funny thing is, it usually works.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Even when ad-block is turned off?  Clear your cookies and cache and see what happens.


It is still there.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Go to add-ons-->Click on Options for ad-block plus(assuming that you are using that) and see if Hide placeholders of blocked elements is unchecked.  If it is unchecked click on it and then go to NF.  If it is checked you can always uninstall your ad-blocker and re-install it and hope that your problem is fixed.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Go to add-ons-->Click on Options for ad-block plus(assuming that you are using that) and see if Hide placeholders of blocked elements is unchecked.  If it is unchecked click on it and then go to NF.  If it is checked you can always uninstall your ad-blocker and re-install it and hope that your problem is fixed.


The un-checking of Placeholders worked, it just takes a while for the ads to load.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2012)

Still getting reported attack site on Firefox. >_>


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Still getting reported attack site on Firefox. >_>



Has to be a problem on your end, Google removed NF's status as a suspicious site.  Try clearing your cache/cookies.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't see the reputation bars. It keeps showing up as a long black bar with white dots. 

For example


----------



## Death Note (Apr 4, 2012)

Do the usual of clearing cache and cookies for this site and see if that solves anything.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 4, 2012)

Tried that, which didn't work; so I decided to try and disable the custom reputation through the Stylish program on Firefox, which solved the problem. 

Miniscule crisis averted mein square


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a technical problem. It's more to do with the board itself.

Tazmo, can you get your bot to carry over our subscriptions? Sometimes I don't log-off right or forget to check my cp and miss the old thread getting locked.


----------



## Ral (Apr 5, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I have a technical problem. It's more to do with the board itself.
> 
> Tazmo, can you get your bot to carry over our subscriptions? Sometimes I don't log-off right or forget to check my cp and miss the old thread getting locked.



I get this too at random and none of my newly subscribed threads show.

It'ls like I don't own an FC anymore.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 5, 2012)

I think that's expecting too much from Mbro ... as awesome as it would be.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 5, 2012)

Some emoticons don't work anymore and the banner in the Sakura skin doesn't work either.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Some emoticons don't work anymore and the banner in the Sakura skin doesn't work either.



The banner works for me, it probably was a problem with you being unable to load the banner or a problem with the image host.  The emoticons not working is probably a problem with the image host that is hosting those emoticons, which ones didn't work for you?


----------



## Ral (Apr 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The banner works for me, it probably was a problem with you being unable to load the banner or a problem with the image host.  The emoticons not working is probably a problem with the image host that is hosting those emoticons, which ones didn't work for you?



The banner is fine, the expand and collapse buttons are gone though for good. Go to my profile on the Sakura skin to see and also the advanced editor buttons are gone too i.e. Bold, Italic, Underline etc.

It looks like the images were either moved or templates/image paths were changed incorrectly.

That shit cray.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

It the words of the oh so wise Fail, clear your cache and cookies. Even if that has nothing to do what you are talking bout, be like Nike and just do it.


----------



## Ral (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It the words of the oh so wise Fail, clear your cache and cookies. Even if that has nothing to do what you are talking bout, be like Nike and just do it.



I've done that plenty of times to say it doesn't work nor will it ever work. I even flushed my DNS for Christ sake.

We won't be notified because it's a custom script to what I have concluded from all of this madness.

But as for those images.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Just adblock those pics then. Maybe it might fix the formatting then.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 5, 2012)

Your profile with the Sakura skins works on Firefox for me, but it fails to load on Chrome.

I suggest not using the Sakura skin. Or turning on No-skin and copying the skin's css into stylish.


----------



## Ral (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Just adblock those pics then. Maybe it might fix the formatting then.



They're deleted for good, once once deleted on Photobucket gone forever.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't you block the "This image or video has been deleted pic"?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The banner works for me, it probably was a problem with you being unable to load the banner or a problem with the image host.  The emoticons not working is probably a problem with the image host that is hosting those emoticons, which ones didn't work for you?



Nevermind, it works again.

On a side note, where's ?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

What's up with the moderator section on the right? It's extended my whole page.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> What's up with the moderator section on the right? It's extended my whole page.



Good old Mbxx probably added it there for one reason or another.

And now it is gone.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 6, 2012)

No,just no.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

You are the man.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

> * You do not have permission to create tags. You may only use existing tags.
> Changes that did not cause errors have been applied.



This sucks.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 6, 2012)

It worked  

Typed naruto for a tag,why doesn't it accept lmao?


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Lmao said:


> It worked
> 
> Typed naruto for a tag,why doesn't it accept lmao?



You can only use tags that have been already created, I'm assuming that only admins can create them or possible the entire staff.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread's tags are 

"naruto"
"sexy sexy"


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 6, 2012)

Am I the only one with a "Customize Profile" button on my profile or the UCP?


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Am I the only one with a "Customize Profile" button on my profile or the UCP?



Nope, that's a brand new feature that we have.  I'm going to hate it.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 6, 2012)

oh nice, thanks for the quick answer


----------



## Ral (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm liking the tag system already. 

But it's about time User Profile customization got activated.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

> But it's about time User Profile customization got activated.



Sadly I can't find an option that prevents us from seeing the user profile customizations of others.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

The previews don't help much either, best it looks fun.


----------



## Ral (Apr 6, 2012)

There's so much to do with this feature that I loved so much.

I love having crazy ass images on my background just like how I have it now.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

NVM, I found a way to hide this hideous feature.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2012)

What's up with the tags on this thread? 

"boobs, lol fail, mbxx is a silly goose, naruto, sasuke has a vagina, sexy sexy, tazmo's mom"


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 7, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> What's up with the tags on this thread?
> 
> "boobs, lol fail, mbxx is a silly goose, naruto, sasuke has a vagina, sexy sexy, tazmo's mom"


That's actually a three year old feature. Mods turned off the feature of letting us create custom tags the first time the system was introduced because of 'abuse', and finally removed it when nobody could do anything with it. Check out some of the threads in the archive for where all the usable tags come from.

On another note, I love the custom profile feature. I will have to do more thinking about it other than copying over some of the colors from a widescreen/mobile skin that I'm working on.



EDIT: There's a problem with the dropdowns on user profiles
[sp][/sp]
The first two dropdowns don't reappear when the boxes are minimized, and I am unable to show them again until I close the browser window.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2012)

make Golden Circle admin please


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 7, 2012)

^ ha ha, that would be nice, but I'm too busy irl.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

> The first two dropdowns don't reappear when the boxes are minimized, and I am unable to show them again until I close the browser window.



Heh, that's a very old problem with the images disappearing.  Depending on your browser you can click the space where the expand button should be and it'll expand sometimes.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 8, 2012)

[noparse]Mbxx, what are the chances of getting [naruto] [bleach] [onepiece] and [manga] working again?[/noparse]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2012)

and [VB 4.1.X]


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2012)

both redirect to anifreak main page. Please fix.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> both redirect to anifreak main page. Please fix.



Unimportant, at least in Mbxx's eyes, stuff like that will likely never be fixed. :byakuya


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder why this place is neglected so much by Tazmo. Why does only Mbxx have access to the forums? Can't he give it to someone else that he trusts that is around. I am pretty sure that Tazmo has access to it too, so.....We need a resident admin to work around this stuff, even the smaller stuff. It just makes it that much better of a community if he could more proactive instead of reactive. /sigh. So much potential....wasted.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Unimportant, at least in Mbxx's eyes, stuff like that will likely never be fixed. :byakuya


I know. 

It breaks the widescreen mod I'm working on in every skin but the orange skin:
[sp]The image is the alt text instead of the image and the caption becomes too big. The panels down there need to be same size (which is easy to do) in order to rearrange correctly on thinner windows. Although it's normally not an issue it damn well looks _ugly_.
[/sp]
All the other blog entry icons are affected too 





Lee Min Jung said:


> I wonder why this place is neglected so much by Tazmo. Why does only Mbxx have access to the forums? Can't he give it to someone else that he trusts that is around. I am pretty sure that Tazmo has access to it too, so.....We need a resident admin to work around this stuff, even the smaller stuff. It just makes it that much better of a community if he could more proactive instead of reactive. /sigh. So much potential....wasted.


He need to give the mods access to the admin cp without letting them have access to the database.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 9, 2012)

Mbxx is just very scared of security hazards and all that stuff, sadly.  It's not like giving the Admins more permissions in the Admin Control Panel would create more security flaws.  vBulletin is better coded than that.  Even so, it's not like the trusted admin would want to hack the forums or the server lol.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I prefer IPB, but oh well, just give someone who knows what they are doing, access to the admin. Just 1 person. Someone who is active and able. PLEASE.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I prefer IPB, but oh well, just give someone who knows what they are doing, access to the admin. Just 1 person. Someone who is active and able. PLEASE.



It's best to resign yourself to the fact that such a thing won't happen.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I know, I can dream. Don't burst my bubble, Fail. That is all I have left.


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 9, 2012)

Getting the 502 Bad Gateway error again ...joy. Now to wait for it to fix.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Getting the 502 Bad Gateway error again ...joy. Now to wait for it to fix.


Log off then log on, it'll fix it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 9, 2012)

Seems to have worked.

You know from experience?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 10, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Seems to have worked.
> 
> You know from experience?


Its what I had to do yesterday to get rid of the problem.


----------



## TheVermin (Apr 11, 2012)

I have no reason to be posting in this thread. But while I am here I will say that I am glad all is working well. For now....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2012)

I am getting mass 502 Bad Gateways


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I am getting mass 502 Bad Gateways



Log out and log back in.  If that doesn't work, clear your cache and cookies and then restart your browser.  That should fix it as other users with this problem lately fixed it by doing one of the above.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2012)

that helped, ty


----------



## FallenCloud (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you make an avatar a gif?


----------



## DRAGONQUEEN15 (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG my first time.... so someone help me out plz.....


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

FallenCloud said:


> How do you make an avatar a gif?



If you already have a gif just set it as your avatar; however, do note that it has to obey the dimension and file size limits or it won't work.  Non-senior members can only have an avatar that is 125 x 125 pixels, anything bigger than that and it will be re-sized, if you try to use a gif that is bigger than that it will be re-sized and will not work.  Also, there is a file size limit that you must obey otherwise the gif won't work.  The file size limit for non-senior members is 100 Kb.   



DRAGONQUEEN15 said:


> OMG my first time.... so someone help me out plz.....



What do you need help with?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

DRAGONQUEEN15 said:


> OMG my first time.... so someone help me out plz.....





Eternal Goob said:


> Log out and log back in.  If that doesn't work, clear your cache and cookies and then restart your browser.  That should fix it as other users with this problem lately fixed it by doing one of the above.



There you go, that is how you fix everything in this forum.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 13, 2012)

does not exist on the server

This is the cause of the header collapse buttons disappearing on user profiles. Please re-up.


----------



## Ral (Apr 13, 2012)

I found that flushing your DNS is more efficient and seeing as you don't have to go through the trouble of clearing all your browsing data cause it's a real pain in the ass to be logged out from places you're already logged into. 8/10 times I stay logged into every site I've been to.



This is the best approach to date, I have never seen a 404 or 502 error in 2 years on this forum.



FallenCloud said:


> How do you make an avatar a gif?



Use photoshop or request one in a graphics shop. There are a bunch of tutorials on the net for making animated gifs. If you don't have photoshop, GIMP will do as well.

Do take note of the file size limit as Entenal Goob has stated.


----------



## Harlita (Apr 15, 2012)

Ral said:


> I found that flushing your DNS is more efficient and seeing as you don't have to go through the trouble of clearing all your browsing data cause it's a real pain in the ass to be logged out from places you're already logged into. 8/10 times I stay logged into every site I've been to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is all true.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay, this is the 6th time in 1 hour that I have had to log in again since it logged me out. Yes, I have been clicking "Remember Me". Is this the forum or could it be my computer?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay, this is the 6th time in 1 hour that I have had to log in again since it logged me out. Yes, I have been clicking "Remember Me". Is this the forum or could it be my computer?



It should be a problem on your end.  What browser are you using?  In any case make sure that your browser is keeping your history.  Someone with the same problem didn't have his browser keeping his history and that was the cause of the problem.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright, I will try that.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

So...has your problem been fixed?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

I just changed the setting on my history. I will let you guys know if it happens again.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

It didn't work.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It didn't work.



What browser are you using? 

You can try clearing your cache/cookies and see if that helps or doing what Ral suggested:


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

Internet Explorer/Google? 


And alright, will try.


----------



## Ral (Apr 15, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi, it has everything to do with cookies.

Cookies are life to this piece of forum software but I will try my best to come up with another solution if the DNS trick wont work.

I have high hopes that it will.



Harlita said:


> This is all true.



What can I say? I learned from the best.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Does the problem happen in both Internet Explorer and Google Chrome?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't have Google Chrome, just regular google. And SA what do I do to the cookies?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Regular Google?  O_o

Can you Prt Scr your browser with the settings for history/content being shown that you altered after i told you to do so?

HS, clear your cookies.  The fastest and best way to do so would be to get CCleaner and just run it.


----------



## Ral (Apr 15, 2012)

He must mean the default page on his Internet browser.

Here Hiruzen, try this out for a spin.


----------



## Harlita (Apr 16, 2012)

youtube/google/bing "how do i..."


----------



## DRAGONQUEEN15 (Apr 17, 2012)

hey hey hey


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

button for album uploads also doesn't exist.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 20, 2012)

Been getting the 502 error for a couple of days now. Sometimes when trying to access threads, sometimes when trying to access another page in the thread, sometimes when trying to post.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Been getting the 502 error for a couple of days now. Sometimes when trying to access threads, sometimes when trying to access another page in the thread, sometimes when trying to post.



Please clear either your browser's cache&cookies or do what Ral suggested in the following post:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2012)

whenever I see this youtube mp3 thingie in a post/sig - [YMP3[/YMP3] .. I can't control the volume of it

regular embedded YT videos are fine in that regard

firefox


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> whenever I see this youtube mp3 thingie in a post/sig - [YMP3[/YMP3] .. I can't control the volume of it
> 
> regular embedded YT videos are fine in that regard
> 
> firefox



That isn't so much as a technical problem as it is how that tag has been designed I suppose, we can only mute or unmute it or at least that has been the case as far as I remember.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks chief


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 25, 2012)

Is it just me, or do rep messages have character limits now?


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Is it just me, or do rep messages have character limits now?



They have had character limits for quite a long time.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, if they did it seems the character limit is much less now.


----------



## Alien (Apr 25, 2012)

Site is loading hella slow for me


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2012)

Alien said:


> Site is loading hella slow for me


You have to delete SYSTEM32. There's a lot of garbage in there slowing down your computer.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol @ Rainbow.


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 25, 2012)

Am I the only one getting "502 Gateway" errors about 70% of the links I click on this site?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 25, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Well, if they did it seems the character limit is much less now.



to prevent picture spams?


----------



## Gelasia (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Please clear either your browser's cache&cookies or do what Ral suggested in the following post:


Thanks for the advice though it didn't work, at least not immediately. It seems to work now for some reason.


Toroxus said:


> Am I the only one getting "502 Gateway" errors about 70% of the links I click on this site?


I had that for about a week starting from early last week, give or take a few days.


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 25, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> I had that for about a week starting from early last week, give or take a few days.



It's quite a serious problem.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> It's quite a serious problem.



Does the problem still exist in other browsers?


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 25, 2012)

I had to log out and log back in.


----------



## Gelasia (Apr 26, 2012)

To be!!!!Hope


----------



## guiui (Apr 29, 2012)

I remember back the time when people said that after the thread pruning, everything will turn for the better.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Things were better temporarily.


----------



## Slayer (May 1, 2012)

Any time I click the latest post links I get a 502 Bad Gateway erro message. Are others having this problem?


----------



## Slayer (May 1, 2012)

Any time I click the latest post links I get a 502 Bad Gateway error message. Are others having this problem?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 1, 2012)

Whenever I get that I wait an hour or two for the problem to fix itself. (I don't mind because there are other sites I visit.) 502 bad gateway means the servers aren't communicating to one another.

Optionally, format your c-drive. I hear that gets rid of a lot of clutter.


----------



## Slayer (May 1, 2012)

Seems to be working now. I cleared my Browsing data(cache, cookies, history, ect), fixed any errors with UniBlue, and optimized my Hard drive. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gelasia (May 1, 2012)

Life is full of sunshine


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 3, 2012)

Has the code for ymp3 changed?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

It hasn't changed, could you post exactly what you posted so I could see what went wrong.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 3, 2012)

My sig could be streamed like a normal music player, but I've noticed recently now you cannot play it from my sig but it links to the sig instead.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

What do you mean?  I say still play the song...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What do you mean?  I say still play the song...



You don't remember when you could play a youtube video in mp3 style on the forum before?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

speedyg said:


> You don't remember when you could play a youtube video in mp3 style on the forum before?



I remember it and it is working perfectly fine in your sig:


----------



## scerpers (May 4, 2012)

Works fine for me as well.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

It should be a problem on his end.  Speed, are you using Firefox and have recently installed Noscript?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2012)

No, I'm using Chrome. Will try other browsers. Might be a UK problem but I hope not.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies?  And do try another browser.


----------



## Laxus (May 5, 2012)

The FC section is gone.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2012)

House of Uzumaki is gone. The flood will spill over into the other sections, it must be contained.

That and the Gaming Department.

What's up with the disappearing sections?


----------



## Ral (May 5, 2012)

LIFE IS MEANINGLESS DNZBSKGJBBDKCBMSNCKJSKNZAHEHOFKJXJDJ


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

NF IS DISAPPEARING!!!


----------



## Lovely (May 5, 2012)

HoU and FC section is gone.


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

Konoha Theatre is gone too! 

What the hell man?


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2012)

Aha, I see that the HoU and FC problem had already been reported.
But WTF, why're they gone?


----------



## blakstealth (May 5, 2012)

Okay, good. I thought my eyes were playing games with me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

This isn't funny anymore, where are the FCs?


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

*drums her fingers on the table*

So does anyone knows an interesting and popular anime forum aside NF?


----------



## Lovely (May 5, 2012)

I just saw a member turn into a guest. You can't even access his profile.


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2012)

Lovely said:


> HoU and FC section is gone.





Fourangers said:


> Konoha Theatre is gone too!
> 
> What the hell man?



Don't forget the Gaming Section. :/


----------



## Laxus (May 5, 2012)

Everyone is going to die.


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

I bet that the next excuse they will use to "fix" this problem is to put a limit of 50 pages in each thread.

Or every post will have a limit of 500 words.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Let's make our own forum shall we?


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> I bet that the next excuse they will use to "fix" this problem is to put a limit of 50 pages in each thread.
> 
> Or every post will have a limit of 500 words.




Please no...


----------



## Kuya (May 5, 2012)

The end is near.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

The end of NF is near

Soon riots will begin in the streets

Members grieving for their lost friends will wreck the scene

FC regulars, now homeless, will burn other people's houses down out of vengeance


Soon all this forum's anger will not be able to be contained, and explode into a fiery ball of pure seathing hate


tl;dr buy some new fucking servers you cheapass tazmo


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Let's make our own forum shall we?



's what I'm contemplating to do at this very moment.  Or at least every member can go to another existing Forum and make them our new home.



FrayedThread said:


> Please no...



Or maybe they will limit posting only 5 pictures per thread! Or maybe all pictures will be resized to 400 x 400 px from now on! Or maybe each division won't have more than 20 threads each! Then the FCs sections will be completely wiped out save from the biggest FCs!


----------



## Golden Circle (May 5, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I just saw a member turn into a guest. You can't even access his profile.


Curiously that happened years ago to nkon, the poor guy. He had a dancing spiderman avatar and I loved looking at it.


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

When was the last time such incident had happened and they limited the threads to 100 pages? One month ago...? Two months...? Half month...?


----------



## Lovely (May 5, 2012)

Look at the last post in that thread.


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> 's what I'm contemplating to do at this very moment.  Or at least every member can go to another existing Forum and make them our new home.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they will limit posting only 5 pictures per thread! Or maybe all pictures will be resized to 400 x 400 px from now on! Or maybe each division won't have more than 20 threads each! Then the FCs sections will be completely wiped out save from the biggest FCs!




Such horrible thoughts


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Look at the last post in that thread.



Oooooooooooookay..............

Everyone............it was a pleasure meeting you. Each one of you. 

Fare thee well!


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> 's what I'm contemplating to do at this very moment.  Or at least every member can go to another existing Forum and make them our new home.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they will limit posting only 5 pictures per thread! Or maybe all pictures will be resized to 400 x 400 px from now on! Or maybe each division won't have more than 20 threads each! Then the FCs sections will be completely wiped out save from the biggest FCs!



Lol drama queen.


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> Oooooooooooookay..............
> 
> Everyone............it was a pleasure meeting you. Each one of you.
> 
> Fare thee well!



No Four!
Don't give up hope yet


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

^Frayed!  My comrade!  *jumping to her arms*



Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol drama queen.



It's called "dry humor" Mr. Krinkles.


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> It's called "dry humor" Mr. Krinkles.



If you say so.


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If you say so.



I do say so.


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2012)

This reminds me of that horrible time where a site I went on got hacked and kinda betrayed by some of it's own members/one admin.
As a mod there, I wasn't happy 

I just don't know what to say if people's accounts are disappearing.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

errybody's getting deleted


----------



## insane111 (May 5, 2012)

Those sections have been permanently deleted and will never be recovered


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> I do say so.



Oh look... it's my ava. 
Haven't seen that in a while. 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz



Didi said:


> errybody's getting deleted



You're next, Didi. You know this to be true.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

Well shit, Rofl


That sucks


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2012)

Might be worth taking a screenshot of your current post count, rep, and all that other nonsense. 

Just in case.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Might be worth taking a screenshot of your current post count, rep, and all that other nonsense.
> 
> Just in case.



Good idea.


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> Well shit, Rofl
> 
> 
> That sucks



If it makes you feel any better... you will be missed my fellow Dutchfag. 
Not to mention that blood will be spilled for such a heinous crime.


----------



## C-Moon (May 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Those sections have been permanently deleted and will never be recovered



If you have a link to any of those "deleted" sections in your User CP, you'll get a message saying you don't have permission to view the page. 


The people with deleted accounts are screwed though.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> If it makes you feel any better... you will be missed my fellow Dutchfag.
> Not to mention that blood will be spilled for such a heinous crime.



AVENGE ME MY BROTHER


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Don't they dare delete me.


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> AVENGE ME MY BROTHER



The blood of the guilty will colour the world red once I'm done with them. 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Don't they dare delete me.



Another fellow Dutchfag to be avenged.


----------



## Reznor (May 5, 2012)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2012)

Reznor said:


> I'll see what I can do.



Thank you, and good luck.


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

The forum is not allowed to log on to my old username and I had to re-register again. Why did you pick it when everything worked?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 5, 2012)

_*LOL THE ONLY BLACK MAN LEFT STANDING.........*_


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2012)

Skrillah said:


> The forum is not allowed to log on to my old username and I had to re-register again. Why did you pick it when everything worked?



Mind linking your old profile?

It may be one of those affected by the current issue.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Skrillah said:


> The forum is not allowed to log on to my old username and I had to re-register again. Why did you pick it when everything worked?


What was your previous account?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Hey...um....what happened to the Gaming Department?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 5, 2012)

Skrillah said:


> The forum is not allowed to log on to my old username and I had to re-register again. Why did you pick it when everything worked?


Type the name of your old profile into awesomebar on Firefox and a link to your old user profile will show up. Please post it here.





Esura said:


> Hey...um....what happened to the Gaming Department?


It got beleted.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Wait...why? Its my favorite part of the forum. What the hell?


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey...um....what happened to the Gaming Department?



The Fanclubs, Gaming Department, Konoha Theater, and House of Uzumaki have disappeared. We won't know the exact situation until an admin reports back, but it's probably a bug.

Also, be aware that members are randomly being turned into guests, and losing their ability to access their profile or post. You should take screenshots of your Post Count, Reputation, Visitor Messages, and anything else you can think of that you would like to preserve. This may make it easier to restore your account, or make a replica account if necessary.


----------



## Nandireya (May 5, 2012)

Don't think I can take a screenshot on an iPad...


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Ok, I took screenshots in the worse case scenario.


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

My old name was Blair witch.I didn't used for a while,but I remembered my password,and I  dind't banned.
And I cannot enter into the Sasunaru fc as a member.Why?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Did the same thing, but I hope I won't use it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Skrillah said:


> My old name was Blair witch.I didn't used for a while,but I remembered my password,and I  dind't banned.
> And I cannot enter into the Sasunaru fc as a member.Why?


The entire Fanclub section is gone, along with the House of Uzumaki, the Games Department and the Konoha Theatre, but we don't know why yet.


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The entire Fanclub section is gone, along with the House of Uzumaki, the Games Department and the Konoha Theatre, but we don't know why yet.



Oh I see.I hope everything's gonna be fine soon.


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2012)

I do think that they've just been hidden, because when I try to get to Hou or the FC through something in my rep panel it says.


> *FrayedThread*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2012)

Skrillah said:


> My old name was Blair witch.I didn't used for a while,but I remembered my password,and I  dind't banned.
> And I cannot enter into the Sasunaru fc as a member.Why?





This is the account, right?

Doesn't look like it's experiencing the current issue. Your password must be wrong.

As for the FC, the entire Fanclub section has mysteriously disappeared. Nobody knows exactly what happened to it, but it should be back within the day. (Hopeful guess)


----------



## Khyle (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

Whatever. I'm starting a new life on the forum


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

meta-section in OBD is gone too, don't forget about it !


----------



## OS (May 5, 2012)

The problem must have had something to do with the site being down last night


----------



## gershwin (May 5, 2012)

Skrillah said:


> Whatever. I'm starting a new life on the forum



Welcome, new member


----------



## Furious George (May 5, 2012)

I woke up this morning and everything was different. 

The gaming department is gone and I don't like things that are different. 

Someone fix it maybe?


----------



## Butcher (May 5, 2012)

I'm sure someone else already said this, but I can't check my recent posts through my profile.

Some "error msg" code thing.


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2012)

Calm yourselves children, all will be well.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

Blue said:


> Calm yourselves children, all will be well.



Any idea on what's going on?


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Welcome, new member



Hello


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2012)

Although I should mention it's quite possible anything you post today might get deleted.


----------



## insane111 (May 5, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> If you have a link to any of those "deleted" sections in your User CP, you'll get a message saying you don't have permission to view the page.
> 
> 
> The people with deleted accounts are screwed though.



If you try to go to the actual forum instead of a post it gives a different error

(that's gaming department)


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Any idea on what's going on?



None whatsoever, but worst-case scenario, the forum is rolled back. Whatever it is isn't intentional.


----------



## insane111 (May 5, 2012)

heh I accidentally stumbled into the "secret" section while fiddling with URLs. This place sucks though, guess nobody posts there any more.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY KONOHA THEATRE GONE!!!


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

^Inorite.  I wanted to discuss about Legend of Korra.


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

Everything was gone.Clubs,etc.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

I wanted to discuss about Mad Dog from the Raid beating everyone in the Expendables, and then have Rukia agree with me, Para call me a hater, MH say that he watched DBE again, GK talk about his messed up day, Tetra swear at someone and Stunna talk about how he saw the toothfairy last night


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

Maybe tonight improves. I wanna join the SasuNaru FC again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

Blue said:


> Although I should mention it's quite possible anything you post today might get deleted.


please don't


----------



## James Bond (May 5, 2012)

Konoha theatre gone?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 5, 2012)

Blue said:


> Although I should mention it's quite possible anything you post today might get deleted.


Oh I spent all day posting on engadget, I don't mind.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> heh I accidentally stumbled into the "secret" section while fiddling with URLs. This place sucks though, guess nobody posts there any more.



>implying there's only one secret subsection


----------



## chulance (May 5, 2012)

Anyone know where the Konoha Theater has gone? And when it will be back?


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

The Theatre better come back, or there will be war.

Should we be worried that the forum is a mess these days?


----------



## James Bond (May 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The Theatre better come back, or there will be war.
> 
> Should we be worried that the forum is a mess these days?



When Konoha Theatre is in ashes, you have my permission to die.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> heh I accidentally stumbled into the "secret" section while fiddling with URLs. This place sucks though, guess nobody posts there any more.



Really? Can you give the link? 
Every time i try to search for something it gets an error


----------



## ragnara (May 5, 2012)

Am I supposed to believe this is a coincidence? Strange things are happening more often every day now


----------



## James Bond (May 5, 2012)

I'm having withdrawl symtoms.. I keep looking for theatre section to post in


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

I WANT TO DISCUSS AVENGERS SOME MORE


----------



## James Bond (May 5, 2012)

I think we should make this a temporary theatre thread till the issues resolved


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

HoU can stay gone. Thx. Nothing will be lost. Also, just follow Fail's advice and clear your cache and such, everything will be fixed.


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 5, 2012)

When I try to go on Find all threads started by Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer it has a error that says connection to 10.0.0.3:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

no, please keep the HoU

We need a place to keep all the extremely shitty members away from the good parts of the forum


----------



## Okokami (May 5, 2012)

>Looks at forums
>Notices HoU is gone

Shit, where's my bunker?


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 5, 2012)

Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer said:


> When I try to go on Find all threads started by Lancebob The Tyrant Destroyer it has a error that says connection to 10.0.0.3:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)



That's what happens every time i try to search for something


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

lol fuck Sauce skin


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

Shit happens to me too.So annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2012)

You deserve nothing less, filth.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 5, 2012)

Every time i try to access the 2nd page of the deleted members thread a database error appears


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Inb4 it takes Tazmo til 2night 2 notice and 2 days for Mbxx to appear.


----------



## Momoko (May 5, 2012)

Tazmo is probably just chiling right now in a tropical island with a drink on his hands, sun shining on him, he's just relaxing and enjoying his time there. perhaps Mbxx is there too!


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> no, please keep the HoU
> 
> We need a place to keep all the extremely shitty members away from the good parts of the forum



Aight, well gimme the option of deleting it from my side, so i don't have to see it on the forum section list or don't show up when I do a search for threads or hit the new thread button.


----------



## Skrillah (May 5, 2012)

Amber said:


> Tazmo is probably just chiling right now in a tropical island with a drink on his hands, sun shining on him, he's just relaxing and enjoying his time there. perhaps Mbxx is there too!



:rofl
I laughed so hard.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Meanwhile, while it takes 3 days for Mbxx to fix the forums....I leave this with you all 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4j81heLVF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (May 5, 2012)

I'm getting database errs all over the place

especially when I try to subscribe to threads


----------



## The Big G (May 5, 2012)

We might be able to defend Konoha Theater but your damn sure we'll Avenge it!


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

aubro said:


> I'm getting database errs all over the place
> 
> especially when I try to subscribe to threads



Not happening to me. 

What skin are you using?  The Akatsuki skin is causing problems it seems so switch over to a different one.  If you aren't using that one clear your cache and cookies and restart firefox.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Well, whatever browser you are using. 

Also, Firefox is the best.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2012)

emptied the cache, restarted chrome, switch to saucekay skin (like oro in my sig dohohoho), still errs when I try to subscribe

fffffffffffffforget it


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

aubro said:


> emptied the cache, restarted chrome, switch to saucekay skin (like oro in my sig dohohoho), still errs when I try to subscribe
> 
> fffffffffffffforget it



:/

Can you check if the problem exists in a different browser?



Charcan said:


> It's refreshing to see new members this involved and concerned.
> 
> Maybe this place isn't hopeless after all.



aubro isn't a new member, his old account was deleted because of the recent problems.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2012)

obvs dupe is obvs

but is it duping when your old acct no longer exists?

/philosoraptor


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> aubro isn't a new member, his old account was deleted because of the recent problems.



Well shit.

Take me to oblivion.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

wh..wheres the theater......


----------



## Jing (May 5, 2012)

NOOOOO!

Not the Theatre and Gaming Department D: !!! Anything but them!


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> wh..wheres the theater......



Hidden or deleted like a few other sections.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2012)

you know me charcan

can you guess who?


----------



## Skywalker (May 5, 2012)

Eh, keep the HoU gone.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2012)

aubro said:


> you know me charcan
> 
> can you guess who?



There was this user called Orochimaruwantsyourbody.

Always bet on the set.


----------



## Hana (May 5, 2012)

Jing said:


> NOOOOO!
> 
> Not the Theatre and Gaming Department D: !!! Anything but them!



THESE ARE THE ONLY TWO PLACE I GO!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hidden or deleted like a few other sections.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2012)

Hey Fail I've got ie and a shitty shift button, what do I do?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2012)

mods was deleted ? delete Megaharrison


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Frooba said:


> Hey Fail I've got ie and a shitty shift button, what do I do?



Get Chrome/Firefox.


----------



## sworder (May 5, 2012)

Konoha Theatre and Fanclubs section is deleted, what the fuck? I want UG back.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

Most likely hidden, if Theater is deleted then it'll be a travesty.


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

What's going on? I'm scared D:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2012)

the forum is collapsing under it's own gravitas


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

What's going on? I'm scared D:

I can't even discuss the new korra episodes or complain about Capcom, my day is ruined


----------



## Fourangers (May 5, 2012)

Every creation has a beginning, growth and development and end.

Naruto Forum will be swallowed by a black hole and cease its existence in the near future. The FCs, Konoha Theatre and the Gaming Section is just the start of this whole process.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Most likely hidden, if Theater is deleted then it'll be a travesty.



Seems like they really were deleted according to EvilMoogle.  Don't worry, there should be a backup.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

that's really horrible.

tazmo and mbxx man. 
why would you kill your own creation


----------



## TetraVaal (May 5, 2012)

For a second I thought they permanently banned me from the theater section... glad that wasn't the case.


----------



## 4CloverChan (May 5, 2012)

sworder said:


> Konoha Theatre and Fanclubs section is deleted, what the fuck? I want UG back.



Whaat? Deleted? You mean they gone for ever ?


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

4CloverChan said:


> Whaat? Deleted? You mean they gone for ever ?



They can likely be restored as there should be a backup if they were deleted.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 5, 2012)

Why would they delete the theater?


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 5, 2012)

Database error.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

NF is giving us signs

it's tired and wants eternal sleep


old horse has earned rest


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Well, the FCs are back to a degree.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2012)

I hope you're right Goob. Me want FC, Theater and Gaming Department sections back. ;A;

EDIT: Indeed! FCs are back.

I hope the Theater and GD are given the same treatment soon.


----------



## Elle (May 5, 2012)

Thankfully I seemed to have missed all the drama (keeps fingers crossed).  EDIT - still missing HoU...


----------



## MajorThor (May 5, 2012)

I thought I got banned!!!!!! -whew!- My dick is back to being hard, not all the way hard, semi-hard.


----------



## Sirius B (May 5, 2012)

May HoU rot in hell.


----------



## Basilikos (May 5, 2012)

Will the Metadome be restored soon?


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Mbxx, there seems to be a problem with the Last Post section updating.  



It says, in the Rules and Frequently Asked Questions section, that Ninja922 is the last poster but that isn't true.  There is one poster after him.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Will the Metadome be restored soon?



It should be.


----------



## Laxus (May 5, 2012)

The Joke Fanclub section is still missing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> NF is giving us signs
> 
> it's tired and wants eternal sleep
> 
> ...



It's true, Flutters.


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 5, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> There was an outtake of the database server during that night. Its not sure yet, what excatly happend. But due this outtake some data got corrupted (like the Forum Listing). So nothing is deleted. Important is, to report any missing data and we fix it asap. Fanclubs/Gaming/Theather are back.



House of Uzumaki.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2012)

Were still missing General Fanclubs


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> Were still missing General Fanclubs



General Fanclubs work for me, are you clicking on the link from the main page?  If so that would explain it.  You have to go into Fanclubs and then click on the link to General Fanclubs.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2012)

Alright, Ill try that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

Akatsuki skin still seems fucked up

i.e. errors when accessing threads


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Mbxx, I will forgive you about not installing the new forum software if you don't bring back HoU.


----------



## Laxus (May 5, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> Its back. Anything else missing ?





Laxus said:


> The Joke Fanclub section is still missing.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

House of Uzumaki was also placed in the wrong spot. It should be above Konoha Fanworks.


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2012)

I dont come into my Shop. Why?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

For some reason, when I post to threads, I don't get auto subscribe like I used to. I have manually add it with each thread.


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bRgeJfLfzbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

don't forget to fix Akatsuki skin plx


and searching your threads/posts


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2012)

So, what was the reason for the afternoons early apocalypse?


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, still getting database errors on lots of threads when using Akatsuki skin



Which sucks because Akatsuki skin is the only skin that looks good


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2012)

This, with most new threads/threads that were recently posted in

But only when using Akatsuki skin, they work on all other skins


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2012)

Okay, dunno what you did, but seems to be working again


----------



## Elle (May 6, 2012)

Am getting an error when I click on 'replies' in my subscriptions panel to find my last post in a thread - example below:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Elle said:


> Am getting an error when I click on 'replies' in my subscriptions panel to find my last post in a thread - example below:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The search feature is down, it will probably come back tomorrow.


----------



## Gain (May 6, 2012)

getting this message when attempting to look at a user's post history



> connection to 10.0.0.3:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)


----------



## Blunt (May 6, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> getting this message when attempting to look at a user's post history



I'm also getting this.


----------



## Elle (May 6, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> getting this message when attempting to look at a user's post history





White Silver King said:


> I'm also getting this.



I posted this earlier today and the response to it was just above your post Kate  (see below).



Eternal Goob said:


> The search feature is down, it will probably come back tomorrow.


----------



## Basilikos (May 6, 2012)

^Ditto. 

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Gain (May 6, 2012)

oh...

derpcunts /:



thanks


----------



## Psychic (May 6, 2012)

I don't know if this was mention yet but the time is off by an hour again. 

Real time : 11:34pm

NF time : 10:34pm


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> I don't know if this was mention yet but the time is off by an hour again.
> 
> Real time : 11:34pm
> 
> NF time : 10:34pm



Can you go to UserCP-->Edit Options-->Scroll down to Date & Time Options and tell me what option is selected for DST Correction Option?


----------



## Psychic (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can you go to UserCP-->Edit Options-->Scroll down to Date & Time Options and tell me what option is selected for DST Correction Option?


 
It is on automatically detect DST settings.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Can you change it to DST corrections always off and see what it does to the time? 

Also, what country do you live in?


----------



## Psychic (May 7, 2012)

testing 1...2...3


----------



## Psychic (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can you change it to DST corrections always off and see what it does to the time?
> 
> Also, what country do you live in?


 
Nope, still an hour behind 

USA, eastcoast.


----------



## Psychic (May 7, 2012)

Funny, I changed it to DST Corrections always on and it works now!


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Was going to recommend that next, good to see that it is fixed for you. :33


----------



## Alien (May 27, 2012)

Site is loading like ass, must be running on battle.net servers


----------



## Shingy (May 28, 2012)

Anybody else not seeing the title banner for the site.


----------



## Death Note (May 28, 2012)

It shows up for me.

What skin are you using?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2012)

This place has too many problems Tazmo lol.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Raiden said:


> This place has too many problems Tazmo lol.



If only Tazmo cared enough to have them fixed.


----------



## Narutosasuke6513 (May 29, 2012)

Now we can post that's cool I got no idea what u guys r talking about. Help me on Two things: one how can u make a new thread. I can't for some reason tell me how to do it. Second: how do u make a moving avatar please help me I really want to know joe help me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narutosasuke6513 (May 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> What's going on? I'm scared D:
> 
> I can't even discuss the new korra episodes or complain about Capcom, my day is ruined



Hey u no legend of Korrra that's so cool. I love it too. If u are in 3ds forums u can talk about it


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Narutosasuke6513 said:


> Now we can post that's cool I got no idea what u guys r talking about. Help me on Two things: one how can u make a new thread. I can't for some reason tell me how to do it. Second: how do u make a moving avatar please help me I really want to know joe help me!!!!!!!!!!!!



To make a thread you click on the "New Thread" button, it is located at the top of a subsection. 

Example:



There are some places where normal members aren't allowed to make threads, this section is one of them.

By making a moving avatar do you mean you what to learn how to make moving avatars or how to set one as your avatar?


----------



## Ral (May 29, 2012)

Narutosasuke6513, you need 1,000 posts, a lot of rep and a lot of time to have an Animated GIF as your avatar.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Ral said:


> Narutosasuke6513, you need 1,000 posts, a lot of rep and a lot of time to have an Animated GIF as your avatar.



No, even newly registered members can use gifs as avatars.  The size dimensions and filesize is just lower.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

I'm getting Database Errors and 504 Gateway Timeouts here.

Board is sluggish.

I'm not holding my breath, but I hope this means they are updating.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2012)

threads that I've just browsed are still showing as unread in the list


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> threads that I've just browsed are still showing as unread in the list


That's a bug in this version of vBulletin. Happens to me all the time if I skip a few of the thread's pages and post in it. What's really annoying however is when the "view latest post" function takes you to your own post that you just made.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 2, 2012)

: 33 is gone?

:33


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2012)

Please wait 1-2 hours for Eternal Goob to come and respond to your post. If he does not appear in that time, feel free to leave a message and he will get back to you as soon as possible. Thank You.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2012)

Automatic 9 hour response:

This automated response is here to determine if Eternal Goob has indeed fixed your issue. Please respond to this post ASAP with a simple "Yes" or "No" in order to process your request. If Eternal Goob has not completed your request then I will escalate this to the Level 2 Help Desk and you will be referred to Mbxx. Keep in mind that Mbxx has a backup of incoming Level 2 requests so it might be a few months to a year for him to complete your request. If you do not wish to wait that long then please contact the Mod in this section and request an account shutdown because it will never get fixed at that point, so worries will make a difference. 

Once again, this is the Eternal Fail's automated response system checking the status of the request. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

I can do nothing about this issue, silly Lee.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Automated Response to Eternal Goob:

Since Eternal Fail can't complete this task on his own, I will escalate this issue to the next level. Please give us some time to contact Mbxx since he is currently assisting other customers. Thank you for your patience, we appreciate it.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Mbxx isn't the only one that can fix this, another admin has the power to upload smileys.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Automated response to Eternal Goob:

Eternal Goob has failed to submit a request to escalate the issue to a Level 2 representative. The automated system will now submit the request. Eternal Goob's employment has been terminated. Rainbow Dash will now step in as your new representative. Thank you for being patient.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 3, 2012)

I've emailed Mbxx about this issue. We should get some response soon.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I've emailed Mbxx about this issue. We should get some response soon.



I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I've emailed Mbxx about this issue. We should get some response soon.





Rainbow Dash said:


> *I've emailed Mbxx about this issue. We should get some response soon.*





Rainbow Dash said:


> *We should get some response soon.*





Rainbow Dash said:


> *get some response soon.*





Rainbow Dash said:


> *some response soon.*





Rainbow Dash said:


> *response soon.*





Rainbow Dash said:


> *Mbxx....response....soon.*


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlike some people around here, I actually know his email address.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

To be fair Basilikos, if you claim that an admin account has been hacked he will likely respond quickly. 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Unlike some people around here, I actually know his email address.



Quite a few people know his email address. 

He has given it out a few times.  Emailing him isn't any different than PMing him, I've heard stories of how difficult it is for the staff to get ahold of Mbxx even with his email.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2012)

Pfft, I can easily take it to the next level from that if needs be.

I will not admit to my methods however because it is a bannable offense.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyways, did you give him copies of the smileys to re-upload?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Anyways, did you give him copies of the smileys to re-upload?


Yes.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Automated Response to Rainbow Dash:

He has accepted your request and it has be updated as a Level 2 request. Mbxx has been notified of the issue and will take action as soon as he is available to. Keep in mind that it might take a bit longer than usual because Rainbow has included other tasks paired up with your requests such as a smiley reupload and the inevitable IPB forum software upgrade to 4.1.X, the deletion of HoU and The Blender. If you are not satisfied with the service, please Private Message to the following link to issue a full refund of your time and life on this forum.



Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2012)

But I didn't email Mbxx about anything else. 

Oh haha.


----------



## Felt (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it back yet?

:33

/test

ok i'll try and get that sorted


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 4, 2012)

One time I gave Mbro an image file for every single smiley with the :codes and hover text, _at his request_, so he could "host them on the NF servers." 

/stillnothingfromMbro


----------



## Ral (Jun 5, 2012)

Spy_Smasher said:


> One time I gave Mbro an image file for every single smiley with the :codes and hover text, _at his request_, so he could "host them on the NF servers."
> 
> /stillnothingfromMbro



Remember that NF skin I remade and sent him?

/stillnothingfromMbro


----------



## ragnara (Jun 8, 2012)

Is this my PC screwing around or are the One Piece Skin pictures offline?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2012)

ragnara said:


> Is this my PC screwing around or are the One Piece Skin pictures offline?



they are offline


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 8, 2012)

Ugh                      .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2012)

for some reason the skin is now just white


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> for some reason the skin is now just white



The One Piece Skin?  There isn't a single bit of color appearing anywhere or are there bits and pieces of color here and there such as the section where your avatar is?  If there is some color then there is nothing to worry about as the skin has been like that as far as I can remember.  If there is no color anywhere could you please take a screenshot?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The One Piece Skin?  There isn't a single bit of color appearing anywhere or are there bits and pieces of color here and there such as the section where your avatar is?  If there is some color then there is nothing to worry about as the skin has been like that as far as I can remember.  If there is no color anywhere could you please take a screenshot?



its going on and off sir, some times their is color by the navbar and over the threads and other times its just white, here all i can see is the font color


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

It going on and off seems to suggest a problem on your end when loading the images for the navbar, I've been using the One Piece skin for an hour and I haven't had such a problem.  Try clearing your cache and cookies with CCleaner and see if you are any better off. 



> here all i can see is the font color



The area with the post?  It is supposed to be white.


----------



## Ral (Jun 12, 2012)

Memberlist search is jazzed up again.

Can't find my homies!

Vbulletin errors on:



(search for a username)


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2012)

Ral said:


> Memberlist search is jazzed up again.
> 
> Can't find my homies!
> 
> ...


Not only that, but I suspect that you can SQLi by putting *cough*commands*cough* after the do= command. Such as




But you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## haegar (Jun 15, 2012)

anybody else currently having trouble with win7 32bit, firefox 13.0 and flash 11.3.300.257 crashing the flash plugin at times via adds, especially if a youtube channel is open in another tab at the same time? also, if such adds are around browser gets a tad sluggish at time with key inputs as well as loading times, no timeouts but slower

did some scans and doesn't seem to be a malware issue ...

I completely uninstalled and re-installed the whole adobe shit, shockwave included but to no avail. ran firefox in no plugin mode/safe mode, bit by bit reenabling them and it seems to come down to flash itself, I don't have many plugins/addons anyways cept for download helper 4.9.8 which doesn't help to deactivate...even with flash being the only active plugin it crashes

 it is not a forum problem as such though sometimes some of the adds here seem to be connected (i.e. I watched some tubeclip, then open new tab to check NF and bang it crashes.)

p.s. had crap cleaner do the works several times there shouldn't be anything in terms of temps/cookies interfering ...

I had this sporadically with last flash version but it increased significantly since the latest update. If this shit goes on migth move to chrome :/


ideas/helpful comments anybody? thx


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Download Firefox Nightly, an alpha version of Firefox, and see if the crashes still happen.



If they still do happen roll back to an older version of Flash.


----------



## haegar (Jun 15, 2012)

ah read you give that advice before, darn should have thought of it... thx 
*trying*

edit: in case anybody has similar issues, for me fox nightly did not solve it, 

I since found out it is currently a common issue with firefox/ flash 11.3 interaction, adobe offers some solutions here: 

for the time being I went with manually deactivating protect mode rather than downgrading and so far that has solved it, anybody doing that should however be sure to remember to re-enable protect mode as soon as the next flash or fox update solves the issue 

here's FAQ for downgrade:


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 15, 2012)

For the problem above I recommend using a 64-bit version of Firefox, such as Waterfox or Pale Moon. I use Waterfox and it comes with 64-bit versions of the plugins above. I don't get crashes. And it handles the really big threads on 4chan without blinking.

Also for youtube you should opt-in to the HTML5 player. Scroll down to the bottom of youtube and click "Try something new!"


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 16, 2012)

I see a f in the top left corner of sasuke skin


----------



## Captain Dupe (Jun 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you certain it was the Sasuke skin?  Can you take a screenshot because I don't see it anywhere?  There is an f in the Akatsuki Skin but none in the Sasuke skin as far as I know.



Where  is the f appearing in the Akatsuki skin? I don't see it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you certain it was the Sasuke skin?  Can you take a screenshot because I don't see it anywhere?  There is an f in the Akatsuki Skin but none in the Sasuke skin as far as I know.



Yea, it was the blue one, I don't see it anymore though


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

Eagle125 said:


> Where  is the f appearing in the Akatsuki skin? I don't see it



It appears when you are in a section all the way at the top left of the forum.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

there's a funny story behind dat f.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 18, 2012)

To fix the f, become part of the Kakashi Skin Master Race.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To fix the f, become part of the Kakashi Skin Master Race.



the f is gone now


----------



## Soul King (Jun 20, 2012)

I see the f! D:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 21, 2012)

Dunno if anyone has the same problem, but some threads I subscribed to still show up last post via the mini last post button despite how many times I refresh or delete other subs.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Dunno if anyone has the same problem, but some threads I subscribed to still show up last post via the mini last post button despite how many times I refresh or delete other subs.


Make sure you have viewed every page in the thread. Until you do, the board will show the view last post button because some posts there were not read.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 21, 2012)

I heard it's a glitch in the version of vbulletin this forum uses actually.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

I just got two email notifications about new posts in this thread, but there are no new posts in this thread to view.

Weird.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Those two deleted posts, no?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Normal members can't see deleted posts in this section.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm on here on my iPad.  Every single first post in every thread has an ad in it.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2012)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I'm on here on my iPad.  Every single first post in every thread has an ad in it.



It's a problem that we are well aware of.  Use the default Naruto skin and you won't see an ad in the first post as long as you are logged in.


----------



## The CybaSnipa (Jul 6, 2012)

Why are there ads on other skin(s) though? Is it to keep users on this skin?


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

The CybaSnipa said:


> Why are there ads on other skin(s) though? Is it to keep users on this skin?



No, I'm guessing that the admin, Tazmo I believe, who fixed it forgot to remove it from the other skins. 

Getting him to remove it from the other skins is probably going to be difficult and it already has been a while.  The problem is that most of our admins aren't really given too much power, the two admins with all the power don't really have a big presence on the forum, they just care about having the forum is available to members.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

CybaSniper, I'd suggest you get AdBlock and NoScript to fix those problems.

Furthermore, how about a mod add "users can't into adblock" to the tag list since this comes up so often?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 10, 2012)

How can I use  adblock & NoScript in NF?


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> How can I use  adblock & NoScript in NF?



Ad-block and NoScript are extensions for browsers, you basically just install the extensions and those two extensions will start to work on every site.  Which browser do you use?

Firefox:

Ad-block: 
NoScript: 

Chrome: 

Ad-Block: 
NoScript(inspiration):


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 10, 2012)

I use firefox. Thanks for the links Eternal Goob.


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 20, 2012)

Man, my posts are always getting deleted. Why is that? An I'm not talking about the trolling ones. I'm talking about the legit ones.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

TrinityBlood said:


> Man, my posts are always getting deleted. Why is that? An I'm not talking about the trolling ones. I'm talking about the legit ones.



It's because a moderator believes that they don't fit in that specific thread even if you feel that it is a "legit" post.  Without knowing which threads your posts were in and what was posted I can't give you a better answer.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 21, 2012)

TrinityBlood said:


> Man, my posts are always getting deleted. Why is that? An I'm not talking about the trolling ones. I'm talking about the legit ones.



well, if you're mainly talking about your postcount getting reduced without actually seeing any of your posts being deleted then the threads you've posted in probably got locked *and thrashed*.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2012)

can we insert .swf files ?


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> can we insert .swf files ?



In posts/signatures?  I don't believe that we can.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> can we insert .swf files ?


We should be able to, but the tag is broken.

Example

[noparse][FLASH=
http://uploads.ungrounded.net/579000/579165_SuperFillyAdventureFull.swf]title[/FLASH][/noparse]
[FLASH=http://uploads.ungrounded.net/579000/579165_SuperFillyAdventureFull.swf]title[/FLASH]


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 25, 2012)

iight. Once again, my post have been deleted. Before, I just wanted to know what that was about because it wasn't a big deal. 200 to 197 isn't a really big deal. But I posted to get my post back up to 200 and now they are at 196?? What the fuck? Someone is deleting my stuff purposely and I don't appreciate it. I have not been spamming, starting fights, none of that. I've been good lately, so why are my posts getting deleted? Even if my post went back to 197 that's whatev I don't care but the fact that they went back down one post lower than what they were at when I tried to get them back to 200 is shady as fuck and I don't like it. Someone deliberately found my posts and deleted it or whatever. Whoever is deleting my post, stop it. It's not funny or nice. I'm trying not to be an asshole. I would rather try to refrain from getting myself banned because I do like this site. But I'm not going to bite my tongue when my shit is getting deleted and I have no idea why... That's not cool at all.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

TrinityBlood said:


> iight. Once again, my post have been deleted. Before, I just wanted to know what that was about because it wasn't a big deal. 200 to 197 isn't a really big deal. But I posted to get my post back up to 200 and now they are at 196?? What the fuck? Someone is deleting my stuff purposely and I don't appreciate it. I have not been spamming, starting fights, none of that. I've been good lately, so why are my posts getting deleted? Even if my post went back to 197 that's whatev I don't care but the fact that they went back down one post lower than what they were at when I tried to get them back to 200 is shady as fuck and I don't like it. Someone deliberately found my posts and deleted it or whatever. Whoever is deleting my post, stop it. It's not funny or nice. I'm trying not to be an asshole. I would rather try to refrain from getting myself banned because I do like this site. But I'm not going to bite my tongue when my shit is getting deleted and I have no idea why... That's not cool at all.



I really doubt that there is a staff member that cares enough to purposely delete your posts for any reason besides them being against the rules.  You may not think that they were against the rules but that doesn't mean that they weren't against the rules.  As I said before, without knowing what posts you believe were deleted and in what thread I can't give you a better answer.  If you can find the threads where those posts were deleted and remember what you posted I could give a reply answer but I can assure you that no one is purposely deleting your posts to annoy you.  

Heck, it may not have anything to do with your posts at all.  Perhaps a staff member simply deleted some threads that you posted in or moved them to the landfill, that would bring down your post count as well.


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really doubt that there is a staff member that cares enough to purposely delete your posts for any reason besides them being against the rules.  You may not think that they were against the rules but that doesn't mean that they weren't against the rules.  As I said before, without knowing what posts you believe were deleted and in what thread I can't give you a better answer.  If you can find the threads where those posts were deleted and remember what you posted I could give a reply answer but I can assure you that no one is purposely deleting your posts to annoy you.
> 
> Heck, it may not have anything to do with your posts at all.  Perhaps a staff member simply deleted some threads that you posted in or moved them to the landfill, that would bring down your post count as well.



I'm just...... 

So upset Fail 

But thank you very much.

I'll just stop bitching and try to get my posts up.

If they keep getting deleted, fuck it


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Having a lot of trouble with the forums. It is being really slow and is taking several minutes to load a page, sometimes it won't load at all. Not having this problem on any other sites so I don't think it's me.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Having a lot of trouble with the forums. It is being really slow and is taking several minutes to load a page, sometimes it won't load at all. Not having this problem on any other sites so I don't think it's me.



I'm not experiencing those problems at all.  Does the problem exist on only one browser?  Try downloading Ccleaner, if you don't have it yet, and running it.  Perhaps that might fix whatever issue you have.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not experiencing those problems at all.  Does the problem exist on only one browser?  Try downloading Ccleaner, if you don't have it yet, and running it.  Perhaps that might fix whatever issue you have.



It's running fine now for some reason. I gueese I was just getting major lag or something.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 2, 2012)

^ I didn't know that 

Maybe you should get an account and post that in the outskirts ad section. Spam reported anyway.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think that child porn guy repped me and there are pics on my recent reps page. Can one of the admins delete that rep somehow?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 2, 2012)

hcheng02 said:


> I think that child porn guy repped me and there are pics on my recent reps page. Can one of the admins delete that rep somehow?



Report him


----------



## 8 G4T3S LEENATO (Aug 6, 2012)

ummm imight sound like a newb, but, how do i have a picture under everything i post like u do?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

8 G4T3S LEENATO said:


> ummm imight sound like a newb, but, how do i have a picture under everything i post like u do?



You have to put an image in your signature.

Go to -->Select  from the field on the left --> Use the IMG tags to place whatever image you want in the box and then select save signature.

Just make sure that the image you use complies with the signature rules:


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2012)

This is a rather serious issue, so I'm going to cut straight to the point:

I just got my computer repaired from *the* worst malware/virus attack I've ever had in my life, and I think it may have come from NF. I was browsing NF when it suddenly hit me (the only other tab I had open was YouTube, but I hadn't been active on it for a while). It completely locked up my computer, deleted my start menu and everything else, and redirected me to a web page claiming to be a notice from the FBI that my computer had been locked and was being scanned for illegal content. Of course that was just a load of bull; it's only meant to scare you, and fortunately, it doesn't seem to retrieve any information from your hard drive. It just...really fucks your computer up and makes it pretty much unusable.

Shit was hardcore. If anyone else has had this attack, there could be a serious problem on the board. So just a head's up.

The attack seemed to happen when I tried to submit a post; by the time I went back and tried to edit, I was redirected to the fake FBI page.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

When did this attack happen?  I've heard nothing about such a malware/virus on NF or at least haven't for a while.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> When did this attack happen?  I've heard nothing about such a malware/virus on NF or at least haven't for a while.



Yesterday morning.

Got up, turned on my computer, went on NF and YouTube like always, and within like half an hour to maybe an hour, it hit me.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, Google's safe browsing says that NF hasn't hosted suspicious content at all in 90 days.  Google last checked the site today so that information is reasonably up to date.  While it isn't an absolute guarantee that NF didn't have anything odds are that this malware/virus didn't hit you because of NF itself.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, Google's safe browsing says that NF hasn't hosted suspicious content at all in 90 days.  Google last checked the site today so that information is reasonably up to date.  While it isn't an absolute guarantee that NF didn't have anything odds are that this malware/virus didn't hit you because of NF itself.



That's entirely possible, but I just thought you guys all might like to know that there is potentially a security threat to users browsing these forums. It's a very serious and debilitating attack, and computer repairs aren't exactly cheap.

I just want to make sure the staff and fellow members are aware of what happened; if there is a problem, I want to make sure it's brought to everyone's attention so that it can be dealt with before more people get infected.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 14, 2012)

I keep getting a 400 Bad Request when i browse the site. Anyone know how to fix it.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2012)

Frostman said:


> I keep getting a 400 Bad Request when i browse the site. Anyone know how to fix it.



Does the problem still occur for you or was it temporary?


----------



## Frostman (Aug 14, 2012)

Still happening. And it happens a lot.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2012)

It should be a problem on your end as I haven't heard anyone else with such a problem. 

First, try checking with another browser to see if you still get 400 Bad Request errors.  If you don't then odds are that it's a cache problem.  Download Ccleaner, it clears cache among other things, and run it.  Hopefully that will fix your problem.  If it doesn't or if the second browser you tested NF on still gets 400 errors then let me know and I'll see what else can be done.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2012)

Smileys lost their host again.


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2012)

My sparkles died.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm getting an error saying that half the smilies on the board, instead there is a little phtobucket thing saying the image is down. is this just me?


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I'm getting an error saying that half the smilies on the board, instead there is a little phtobucket thing saying the image is down. is this just me?



It isn't just you, the staff is aware of this problem.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 16, 2012)

It's not just emoticons.







The Akatsuki skin is dying.

Is Photobucket just going down?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 16, 2012)

And as quickly as it happened, it's fixed now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 16, 2012)

Good ol' Photobucket.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 16, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> It's not just emoticons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad thing is that those sections of the page can be fixed using a touch of css3's gradient background. 


By the way, don't go to advanced view when making a post; it's a joke.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It should be a problem on your end as I haven't heard anyone else with such a problem.
> 
> First, try checking with another browser to see if you still get 400 Bad Request errors.  If you don't then odds are that it's a cache problem.  Download Ccleaner, it clears cache among other things, and run it.  Hopefully that will fix your problem.  If it doesn't or if the second browser you tested NF on still gets 400 errors then let me know and I'll see what else can be done.



It doesn't happens in a different browser, but it still happens despite clearing my cache for Firefox.

This exactly what i get when the error appears, just in case you want to know.

Bad Request 400
Request Header Or Cookie Too Large
nginx


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Frostman said:


> It doesn't happens in a different browser, but it still happens despite clearing my cache for Firefox.
> 
> This exactly what i get when the error appears, just in case you want to know.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it seems like a browser specific problem.  A cookies problem from what I've read.



Try downloading Firefox Nightly and checking if the problem still persists.


----------



## Noctis Dragneel (Aug 16, 2012)

There is a random letter "f" in the upper left corner in the sub sections (like Konoha Library). I checked, its in the HTML code.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Noctis Dragneel said:


> There is a random letter "f" in the upper left corner in the sub sections (like Konoha Library). I checked, its in the HTML code.



It's a well known problem in the Akatsuki skin.  Sadly none of our active admins have power to fix it.  The only admins that do have the power have very little interaction with the forums and will likely not fix such a minor issue.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 17, 2012)

Quite obviously the solution to the "f" problem is not to use the Akatsuki skin.

Custom skin master race, reporting in.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2012)

A very odd glitch when I open threads, I first see the entire page filled with black triangles and when I scroll down it glitches more. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> A very odd glitch when I open threads, I first see the entire page filled with black triangles and when I scroll down it glitches more. Does anyone else have this problem?



That's the first time I'm hearing about this problem.  What skin does it happen in?  Does it happen on more than one skin?  Does the problem also exist in another browser?  Also, a screen shot of it would be appreciated.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's the first time I'm hearing about this problem.  What skin does it happen in?  Does it happen on more than one skin?  Does the problem also exist in another browser?  Also, a screen shot of it would be appreciated.


I'm currently using the Sakura skin and don't know if this problem appears in other skins as well. Might try that out. 

Will give you a screencap when it happens again.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2012)

lmao still doesn't work


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Mider, the smiley works for me.  

Try clearing your cache + restarting your browser.


----------



## Jason Brody (Aug 25, 2012)

I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this, but on my blog page, I see "404" error images in place of the responses most people have posted to it. Why does this happen, and what can I do about it, if anything? It's just that they are everywhere are very noticeable. 

Thanks.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this, but on my blog page, I see "404" error images in place of the responses most people have posted to it. Why does this happen, and what can I do about it, if anything? It's just that they are everywhere are very noticeable.
> 
> Thanks.



You have to clear your cache assuming that the error messages are for the images.  I recommend downloading Ccleaner and using that to clear the cache.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 26, 2012)

What happen to the byastars?


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> What happen to the byastars?



The image was deleted from the image host I believe.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 29, 2012)

Their was a gateway 504 error.

I just got a gateway 502 error.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 29, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> was this site down for anyone else for the past few hours? And did it have anything to do with a certain revelation in a certain manga chapter?



It might've been a denial of service attack. I couldn't access either.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, Mbxx.  Tazmo said that you guys would be testing vBulletin 4.1 a while ago.  Did you guys ever get around to doing that?

Did you also get rid of the Who's Viewing this section/thread list?


----------



## eHav (Aug 29, 2012)

i bet it was the 9000+ threads created in a certain manga section


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 29, 2012)

Whenever I go to a thread or section now, I cannot see the list of viewers (members and guests).  I could minutes ago, but suddenly, the list stopped appearing.

Btw, I am using the forum default and Firefox 15.0. 



The Flying Chuck said:


> was this site down for anyone else for the past few hours? And did it have anything to do with a certain revelation in a certain manga chapter?



I was unable to access this site for at least a half-hour.  There was a 504 Gateway Error, like Archangel Michael said.  The funny thing is that I thought it would be due to the Konoha Telegrams section, but there is far less activity there than I though there would be.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You have to clear your cache assuming that the error messages are for the images.  I recommend downloading Ccleaner and using that to clear the cache.



doesn't exactly work and the 404 stuff only appears if you use the One Piece Wide skin, at least for me

when I use the Akatsuki skin, it's all fine for me


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> doesn't exactly work and the 404 stuff only appears if you use the One Piece Wide skin, at least for me
> 
> when I use the Akatsuki skin, it's all fine for me



Ah, now I see the problem.  I thought that he was talking about the smiley problem from a few days ago.  

In this case it seems that the images have been deleted from where they were hosted on.  It will require Mbxx, Tazmo or possibly Mugen to fix it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 29, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> Whenever I go to a thread or section now, I cannot see the list of viewers (members and guests).  I could minutes ago, but suddenly, the list stopped appearing.
> 
> Btw, I am using the forum default and Firefox 15.0.


I don't believe that has to do with anything on your end, that feature just tends to come and go. It's vanished and reappeared sporadically through the years, usually when something is being tested, something is being updated, it's removed to save memory/space/>correct technical term here<, or after a series of error messages starts popping up like now. 

It'll come back sooner or later most likely as it has in the past. Probably at some random moment after we've all readjusted to it not being there.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it possible that they're updating Vbulletin to a supported version?


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Is it possible that they're updating Vbulletin to a supported version?



I wouldn't bet on NF being updated anytime soon.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't bet on NF being updated anytime soon.



Eternal Goob - Crusher of Dreams


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2012)

The site isn't supported  Is that why stuff is always brokeded


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The site isn't supported  Is that why stuff is always brokeded



Well, Vbulletin 3.7.X is still relatively stable, but certainly not supported by developers anymore. 

Vbulletin 4 has been out for years now, and has had plenty of time to work out its big problems. It's certainly not bleeding edge anymore, it's had time to establish itself as stable. Not sure why NF hasn't been updated yet, but it would probably make things easier on Mbxx if he did. 

Less things going wrong = Less work to do


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't see who is looking at threads anymore.


----------



## Felt (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm looking at all of them.


----------



## Cal Sullivan (Aug 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> Tobis identity crashed the forum.



THIS is about right


----------



## Lovely (Aug 29, 2012)

Zezima said:


> I can't see who is looking at threads anymore.



Yeah me neither. :/


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

^ Same here.


----------



## Island (Aug 29, 2012)

How am I supposed to stalk my favorite users if I can't see if they're viewing my threads? You mean I have to go to their profiles and look one at a time?

This is an outrage! I demand a refund.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

> This is an outrage! I demand a refund.



We don't give out refunds.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 29, 2012)

Are we getting the member list back and be able to see who view the thread?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like chapter 599 crashed the forum


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2012)

I miss being able to see who is viewing threads.


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

^ "same thoughts"


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> Are we getting the member list back and be able to see who view the thread?



You guess is as good as our guess.


----------



## Spica (Aug 30, 2012)

I no longer have the white F in the Akatsuki skin. This will sound strange, but instead, when I reply to a thread, random Fs will appear in my post. Not always but sometimes. Usually in the space between . and the first word of the next sentence.  

It only happens on NF. I have to edit my posts to remove them but sometimes even after editing, they will pop upFother places in the post.F


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

That's strange, have you checked to see if the problem exists in other browsers?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2012)

Island said:


> How am I supposed to stalk my favorite users if I can't see if they're viewing my threads? You mean I have to go to their profiles and look one at a time?
> 
> This is an outrage! I demand a refund.


we're terribly sorry, but only NF GOLD+ members are able to get a refund


----------



## Captain Dupe (Aug 30, 2012)

Why is it that when I leave my PC for like 10 minutes it makes me log back in after I hit refresh page?


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

Eagle125 said:


> Why is it that when I leave my PC for like 10 minutes it makes me log back in after I hit refresh page?



Do you check remember me when logging in?  Is your browser set to remember your history/cookies?  Which browser do you use?


----------



## Captain Dupe (Aug 30, 2012)

heylove said:


> Do you check remember me when logging in?  Is your browser set to remember your history/cookies?  Which browser do you use?



I am currently using Firefox, but this has happened on Chrome before. I tell it to remember cookies, and I do check remember me always.

I do not set it to remember browsing history as I am at work now. But the issue happens at home when I do have it (both browsers) set to remember history.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

When you get home can you try getting the browser Opera and checking if the problem still exists on that?  I want to see if a fresh out of the box browser will give you the same problem.


----------



## Captain Dupe (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok using Opera now. It is slower than Chrome I noticed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 2, 2012)

Blogs are seriously broken.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Blogs are seriously broken.



Is it just the broken/deleted images, in some skins, that is the problem?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 3, 2012)

heylove said:


> Is it just the broken/deleted images, in some skins, that is the problem?


Yup, the Kakashi skin and One Piece skin.


----------



## Spica (Sep 3, 2012)

heylove said:


> That's strange, have you checked to see if the problem exists in other browsers?



Seems to only be on Google Chrome and only on NF.FI tried removing some extensions but there's no difference.

Also, for some reason, when I changed my sig yesterday, when the Fs would pop up, I got an error message saying there's a censored word.  I wrote DFEFTFEFRFMFIFNFAFTFIFOFNFand the F's popped up in the ALLFthe spaces between the letters and that was a censored word. Only when I removed ALLFthe Fs would it accept my sig. 

Edit: Yeah, like this ^


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm, that points to it being a browser specific problem on NF.  Get Ccleaner and running it, hopefully clearing you cache will be enough to fix it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 4, 2012)

Whenever I go into the Blender, I keep getting a pop-up telling me that additional plug-ins are required for that page. I'm using Firefox--and the strange thing is, I only get that message whenever I go into the Blender. Every other sub-board works just fine.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Whenever I go into the Blender, I keep getting a pop-up telling me that additional plug-ins are required for that page. I'm using Firefox--and the strange thing is, I only get that message whenever I go into the Blender. Every other sub-board works just fine.



An admin placed an auto-play song in the Blender, you are just missing the plug-in required to play it.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Whenever I go into the Blender, I keep getting a pop-up telling me that additional plug-ins are required for that page. I'm using Firefox--and the strange thing is, I only get that message whenever I go into the Blender. Every other sub-board works just fine.





heylove said:


> An admin placed an auto-play song in the Blender, you are just missing the plug-in required to play it.


you should be happy that it isn't working, btw

it's probably shitty


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> you should be happy that it isn't working, btw
> 
> it's probably shitty



It's a decent.  :byakuya


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 4, 2012)

>implying it will be decent after you hear it for the umpteenth time


also

>tags
>sasuke>naruto

what the fuck am i reading


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 4, 2012)

What's the song?


----------



## Captain Dupe (Sep 5, 2012)

Eagle125 said:


> I am currently using Firefox, but this has happened on Chrome before. I tell it to remember cookies, and I do check remember me always.
> 
> I do not set it to remember browsing history as I am at work now. But the issue happens at home when I do have it (both browsers) set to remember history.



Update More comments Here:


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Eagle125 said:


> Update More comments Here:



Nothing wrong with that, it expires for me today as well.  Did the problem appear in Opera as well?


----------



## Captain Dupe (Sep 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> Nothing wrong with that, it expires for me today as well.  Did the problem appear in Opera as well?



nOT IN OPERA, BUT ON ffX IT ALWAYS HAPPENS


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems to be a problem with the setting on Firefox. 

Go to Options-->Advanced Settings-->Network and take a screenshot of what it says.

Also, take a screen shot of the following as well:

Options-->Privacy

Also, get Ccleaner and run it to see if that might fix your problem.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Re: the above problem.

I never use Remember Me. If you don't log out correctly, your rep power doesn't increase. The same goes with invisible mode.

If not, that was the case a few years ago.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 6, 2012)

Each time I go on a new page, message pops up saying that a script doesn't respond and asking whatever I want to continue trying to load it or not. Regardless of what I choose the site can't properly load the page (it tries and tries to no effect) and I have to refresh the page, sometimes several time before it loads properly.

The script in question is:  


Could someone do it something with it, or tell me what to do if the problem is on my side? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure what the script is at the moment as nothing loads for me but could you take a screen shot of the message you get when going to a new page?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 6, 2012)

Try installing NoScript, if you're using Firefox.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 6, 2012)

chances are that it's an ad

have you installed adblock yet? if not, give it a go and adblock that link


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

A lot of icons are disappearing for me, the thread update envelope, several smilies, the rep bars, the rep and report buttons, well, pretty much everything.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> A lot of icons are disappearing for me, the thread update envelope, several smilies, the rep bars, the rep and report buttons, well, pretty much everything.



On the Akatsuki skin right?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2012)

The edit link to edit your blog comment posts is a giant picture for me instead of a pencil like it should be....


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> The edit link to edit your blog comment posts is a giant picture for me instead of a pencil like it should be....



What skin are you using?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2012)

A custom skin I got from a thread elsewhere on the forums. It uses the Kakashi skin as a base so to speak.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> A custom skin I got from a thread elsewhere on the forums. It uses the Kakashi skin as a base so to speak.



Ah, the Kakashi skin's blog images are rather broken and have been for a while.  It will probably take Mbxx/Tazmo/Mugen(?) to fix it.  You can always take the url for whatever image is supposed to how up and replace it with an image of your choosing.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2012)

Damn.  Guess, I'll try a different skin while viewing the blogs then.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 19, 2012)

Is there any way to block members Signature cause I don't want to see those & makes shitty long to load a page.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2012)

user cp -> options ->thread display options

remove the tick from "show signatures"


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ Thanks.....


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 22, 2012)

database error, Gate way 504 and gateway 502 error a few min ago.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 23, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> database error, Gate way 504 and gateway 502 error a few min ago.


That's a misconfigured server. It's been this way for years. Don't expect it be fixed any time soon.

Did you know that the server went down for a week when chapter 354 came out, which coincidentally was the week when I joined? Yeah.

It's not so bad now though. It only goes down every other day rather than every other hour.

Also, I no longer smoke as much, now shave daily and have gotten rid of most of my body hair.
[sp=how I used to look like][/sp]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

You say all tiems are GMT-4 when its actually GMT-5


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> You say all tiems are GMT-4 when its actually GMT-5



Your time-zone is supposed to be GMT-4 but you are getting GMT-5 time-zones?  What does your DST Correction Option say?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 30, 2012)

To change your timezone, you have to turn DST correction off, then change the timezone, then turn DST correction back on.

Otherwise it won't get the timezone right.

imo the server default should be GMT


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2012)

Well its wherever the server is located right?

Isnt it on the East Coast ?


----------



## Selva (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but the pages are taking forever for me to load right now :<


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Well its wherever the server is located right?
> 
> Isnt it on the East Coast ?



The server is located in Germany. 



Selva said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the pages are taking forever for me to load right now :<



They are loading perfectly fine for me.  If the pages continue to load slowly for another hour or two let me know.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2012)

Then it should be GMT+2 right?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 1, 2012)

Not that it's going to be a major issue for me, but whenever I go on blogs I get quite large images saying "404x" all over the place which make the blogs unreadable.

I'm using Firefox 15.0.1 and on the One Piece Skin if that matters.



Also, this happens occasionally but sometimes when I try to embed a YouTube video it doesn't work - instead of the video showing up in my post the code is displayed.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Then it should be GMT+2 right?



The default should be whatever is set as the default for a vBulletin forum I believe.  That said, I think I see what you are talking about now.  It's the time at the bottom right?:



> All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:06 PM.



Specifically the "All times are GMT -4" part, right?  That thing is supposed to show your GMT time though I'm not sure why is shows GMT -4 instead of GMT -5 though I suspect that it has something to do with DST and how vBulletin and other forums handle time as I've noticed the the same situation on other forums.  In any case as long as the actual time is correct it shouldn't really be a problem.

*Admiral Kizaru*:  The blog problem is a well known problem, the blog images for some skins were deleted somehow and thus we get the 404 errors.  The only ones that can fix it are Mbxx, Tazmo, and possibly Mugen.  My suggestion is use another skin, the orange skin for example, while browsing blogs.

As for the Youtube problem, it might be a problem with what you are entering.  The next time it happens please send me a VM containing a link to the post where the youtube video didn't work.


----------



## SilenceOz (Oct 3, 2012)

Unsure if this is just an issue on my side.
But whenever I click into Telegrams I am auto logged out.

The other areas of the board have me logged in but Telegrams gives me a hissy fit and logs me out [Logging in just takes me straight back to the log in page again]

EDIT: Seems to be just one thread, Manga spoilers.
*Spoiler*: __ 



POLL: Why do you think Kakashi killed Rin?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm having no problem with that thread.  Check with another browser to see if the problem happens in that browser as well.  Also, do you check "remember me" when logging in?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 4, 2012)

On the forum header is a section called "Quick Links". Open it and select "Open Contacts Popup". It will refresh itself in the background and keep you logged in even when you are afk. No need for "remember me".


----------



## Captain Dupe (Oct 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> On the forum header is a section called "Quick Links". Open it and select "Open Contacts Popup". It will refresh itself in the background and keep you logged in even when you are afk. No need for "remember me".



Worked beautifully. Thanks!


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 8, 2012)

heylove said:


> *Admiral Kizaru*:  The blog problem is a well known problem, the blog images for some skins were deleted somehow and thus we get the 404 errors.  The only ones that can fix it are Mbxx, Tazmo, and possibly Mugen.  My suggestion is use another skin, the orange skin for example, while browsing blogs.
> 
> As for the Youtube problem, it might be a problem with what you are entering.  The next time it happens please send me a VM containing a link to the post where the youtube video didn't work.



With regards to my YouTube issue, thanks to Boshi, I've just found out what the problem was and how to avoid it. I'll just detail it out below in case anyone else gets the same issue.

May be obvious to some, but when you link to a youtube video, when you paste the URL make sure it isn't a secure page otherwise it won't load up.

e.g. I failed trying to embed this video

 [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDwNGzu0oAQ[/YOUTUBE]

Because it's from a secure site. Removing the s after the http, will eliminate this problem.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDwNGzu0oAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bohemian Llama (Oct 15, 2012)

are there any other forum skins available for us?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 15, 2012)

Bohemian Llama said:


> are there any other forum skins available for us?


----------



## Genma1998 (Oct 15, 2012)

hey guys, i don't think this has anything to do with this thread but i can't post my own for some reason.
It says that i may not post new threads or attachments.
In the Naruto Battledome, it says i may not do anything other than edit my posts.
Why is this?
Thanks for your help


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Genma1998 said:


> hey guys, i don't think this has anything to do with this thread but i can't post my own for some reason.
> It says that i may not post new threads or attachments.
> In the Naruto Battledome, it says i may not do anything other than edit my posts.
> Why is this?
> Thanks for your help



Members aren't able to post attachments anywhere, this is by design.

In this section members are unable to post their own threads.

Are you in Konoha Colosseum Archive when viewing the Posting Rules?  If so that isn't a problem, members aren't supposed to do make new posts/threads in that section.


----------



## Genma1998 (Oct 16, 2012)

it says on top
*Naruto Battledome* -> Konoha Colluseum

On the bottom it says:
You *may not* post new threads
You *may not* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2012)

^ is autoplay working here ? (it is for me )

if not - why not ? it was until very recently


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Genma1998 said:


> it says on top
> *Naruto Battledome* -> Konoha Colluseum
> 
> On the bottom it says:
> ...



Has that always been the case?  Could you also take a screenshot, Prt Scr and then paste the image into Paint followed by saving it and uploading it to a site like imgur and then linking it here, of the Posting options with some of the threads being visible in the screenshot? 



Fluttershy said:


> ^ is autoplay working here ? (it is for me )
> 
> if not - why not ? it was until very recently



Like I said before, it isn't working for me on any browsers.

Don't know, though I could make a guess, and don't care.  Autoplay is discouraged.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 17, 2012)

Genma: Click  and tell me what happens.
Fluttershy: Your problem is that you sized the player down, and the video won't play because the player detects that it can't properly display the image (even though you don't really care ) I think we need to update the ymp3 tag, to accommodate the new youtube settings.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Reznor, ymp3 tag can be fixed by adding some inline CSS. This is what I use to get it working.


```
/* css for object tag */
  object[height="25"] { padding-left: 0px; margin: 0 auto !important; width: 480px !important; height: 30px !important; display: block; position: relative !important; overflow: hidden; }
/* css for embed tag */
  object[height="25"] embed[height="25"] { position: absolute; float: left; display: block; bottom: 0 !important; height: 400px !important; }
```


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2012)

> Fluttershy: Your problem is that you sized the player down, and the video won't play because the player detects that it can't properly display the image (even though you don't really care ) I think we need to update the ymp3 tag, to accommodate the new youtube settings


but it still works for me  and it was working for all the other regulars of that blog until very recently (or so they say)

did youtube change something just now ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> but it still works for me  and it was working for all the other regulars of that blog until very recently (or so they say)
> 
> did youtube change something just now ?


Youtube no longer accepts the &version=1 hack to get the old appearance. I haven't been keeping up with the Google Blogs to see if there are any other changes.

Accepted parameters:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 17, 2012)

add ?version=2 for the old appearance 

[YMP3*]codehere?version=2[/YMP3*]

example:


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Why don't we accept the new version and move on? Youtube is bound to remove the old code eventually, we should be prepared for when that happens.






















This is how the above look with the fix I described applied
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Reznor (Oct 18, 2012)

I just get a white block, but I'm on a shitty connection.

Here's our code if you want to play with it. {param} is what's better the tags.

<object height="25" width="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/{param}&version=1&autoplay=0" autostart="false"/><param name="PLAY" value="false" />
<param name="autostart" value="false" /><param name="autorun" value="false" /><param name="autoStart" value="false">
<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/{param}&version=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="25" width="480" play="false">
</object>


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay, worked it out. It's a simple case of the redundant parameter passing methods cancelling each other out. No ugly css hacks (like my last hack) are involved in these snippets.

[sp=AS3 edition]
<object width="480" height="35">
  <param name="movie"
         value="https://www.youtube.com/v/{param}?version=3&autoplay=0&autohide=0"></param>
  <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param>
  <embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/{param}?version=3&autoplay=0&autohide=0"
         type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
         allowscriptaccess="always"
         width="480" height="35"></embed>
</object>
[/sp]
[sp=AS2 edition]
<object width="480" height="25">
  <param name="movie"
         value="https://www.youtube.com/v/{param}?version=2&autoplay=0&autohide=0"></param>
  <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param>
  <embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/{param}?version=2&autoplay=0&autohide=0"
         type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
         allowscriptaccess="always"
         width="480" height="25"></embed>
</object>[/sp]

Illustrated below is a comparison between these an the current code. The order is: AS3, AS2, present.


Note: The AS3 edition was 30pixels high in my old hack. It is 35pixels high in the new snippet. Hence the larger seek bar. I just checked it and it can still take 30px high this way with no problem.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 19, 2012)

Test:












Edit: Had to fix a few spaces, but it worked just fine. Cool beans.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2012)

can't adjust volume now anymore


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> can't adjust volume now anymore


But you can! You can turn it on and off! 

Click speaker in your system tray.
Click mixer
Change volume of "plugin container for Waterfox" *shameless waterfox plug*


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Youtube tags aren't working for me anymore.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Youtube tags aren't working for me anymore.



Could you post exactly what you posting in the Youtube tags along with the link to a video that isn't working?

[YOUTUBE]GwyPRm6nxrE[/YOUTUBE]

Does the video that I posted above work?  If not could you check if it works in another browser and could you tell me what browser you are using?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> Could you post exactly what you posting in the Youtube tags along with the link to a video that isn't working?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GwyPRm6nxrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Does the video that I posted above work?  If not could you check if it works in another browser and could you tell me what browser you are using?


OK, I get it, I did it wrong. Thanks.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

You're welcome. :byakuya


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 23, 2012)

*400 Errors*

Anyone else have to toss their cookies (technically speaking  ) in order to get back on the forum without "400 Errors" today?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 24, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Anyone else have to toss their cookies (technically speaking  ) in order to get back on the forum without "400 Errors" today?


To prevent that happening again, don't use "remember me" to keep yourself logged in. Use the auto-refreshing contacts popup available through the Quick Links menu at the top of the page.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 24, 2012)

multiple 404 errors on the blog if it matters Im using the one piece wide skin Fix please


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 24, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> multiple 404 errors on the blog if it matters Im using the one piece wide skin Fix please


Those images are literally missing. They need a physical server-side fix. i.e. to literally be at the keyboard.

It may be fixed during the next maintenance cycle.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 27, 2012)

are you aware of he next maintence cycle fix


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2012)

There is no maintenance cycle...Mbxx will do as he pleases when he wishes to do so.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 27, 2012)

shouldn't you clean your BB code's a little?



there are so many unnecessary... you can replace them with new ones.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 27, 2012)

[boss]yea[/boss] never knew about this BB  

@heylove does he do maintenence often or not  thanks


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> shouldn't you clean your BB code's a little?
> 
> 
> 
> there are so many unnecessary... you can replace them with new ones.



Some could be removed/replaced, I've contacted an admin about your suggestion so we'll see what said admin wants to do.



Zirconis said:


> @heylove does he do maintenence often or not  thanks



No clue, I would imagine that he does stuff that he doesn't inform of us.  Generally you can expect him to make sure that NF is working properly.  Beyond that don't expect much, things like replacing dead images in blogs isn't something that would rate high on his priorities.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 28, 2012)

the mark tag is a good addition to Bold-bb-tag


```
<mark style="background-color:yellow;">This sentence will be highlighted with yellow background.</mark>
```

here 1 parameter for the color, the other for the content. or a predefined color for easier usage.

and youtube videos: why not using this code?:


```
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/60MQ3AG1c8o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```

for more compatibility.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 28, 2012)

I tried the iframe code, it starts automatically even when you tell it not to.

Mark tag is a good idea though I can see much potential for abuse, such as [noparse][mark=white]Invisible text lol[/mark][/noparse]. You should ask Reznor in the Q&A section.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I tried the iframe code,* it starts automatically* even when you tell it not to.
> 
> Mark tag is a good idea though I can see much potential for abuse, such as [noparse][mark=white]Invisible text lol[/mark][/noparse]. You should ask Reznor in the Q&A section.



which browser? It doesn't start automatically in chrome or FF.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> which browser? It doesn't start automatically in chrome or FF.


I just checked it again, they seem to have fixed the autoplay variable in the last week or so. But some other graphical problems still remain, namely, the video title visible behind the controls. Which has been one of the problems with it from the beginning.

Here's the code for you to play around with it. {param} is what's between the tags.
<iframe id="ytplayermini" type="text/html" width="480" height="30"
  src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/{param}?autoplay=0&autohide=0&enablejsapi=1&html5=1"
  frameborder="0"/>

To my knowledge it can't be fixed without some very ugly css hacks and divitis.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 29, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I just checked it again, they seem to have fixed the autoplay variable in the last week or so. But some other graphical problems still remain, namely, the video title visible behind the controls. Which has been one of the problems with it from the beginning.
> 
> Here's the code for you to play around with it. {param} is what's between the tags.
> <iframe id="ytplayermini" type="text/html" width="480" height="30"
> ...



ehm, iframe has an end tag.


```
<iframe id="ytplayermini" type="text/html" width="480" height="30"
  src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/{param}?autoplay=0&autohide=0&enablejsapi=1&html5=1"
  frameborder="0"></iframe>
```

it makes no sense but you have to put an end tag there (it's like canvas, nothing inbetween but still an end tag *shrugs*) or you'll get problems. Then you have to add &showinfo=0, so the title won't appear.

autoplay=0 is unnecessary, not sure why you need jsapi and html5=1 here^^

oh and look the CODE-bb-tag has a fixed size  gogogo admin fix it XD


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 29, 2012)

That's xhtml actually. Closing the tag by /> is perfectly legal and in fact is the preferred method.

Adding &showinfo=0 may hide the info, but then it shows the play button behind the controls instead.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 29, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That's xhtml actually. Closing the tag by /> is perfectly legal and in fact is the preferred method.
> 
> Adding &showinfo=0 may hide the info, but then it shows the play button behind the controls instead.



hm which browser are you using? I don't have any problems there 

end tag for iframe is ALWAYS required though  or not? I learned that it is always required XD no matter if xhtml or html XD


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> hm which browser are you using? I don't have any problems there


Tested in Waterfox and Chrome.



> end tag for iframe is ALWAYS required though  or not? I learned that it is always required XD no matter if xhtml or html XD


The end tag is only required in html. in x(ht)ml standalone tags are simply terminated with />.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 29, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Tested in Waterfox and Chrome.
> 
> The end tag is only required in html. in x(ht)ml standalone tags are simply terminated with />.



do you have a test site online? I don't get any problems... XD


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 30, 2012)

I've tested through the file:// protocol, which is equivalent to http:// as far as the browser in concerned.

Here's my htmltest.html code. Try it for yourself.

```
<html>
<body style="background: #888; color: #eee">
<textarea placeholder="Remember, be nice!" rows=10 cols=60></textarea>

<div style="display: block">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<div>
<iframe id="ytplayermini" type="text/html" width="480" height="30"
  src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/j4sRHMHBUSA?showinfo=0&autohide=0&enablejsapi=1&html5=1"
  frameborder="0"/></iframe>
</div>

<object width="480" height="30">
  <param name="movie"
         value="https://www.youtube.com/v/j4sRHMHBUSA?version=3&autoplay=0&autohide=0"></param>
  <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param>
  <embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/j4sRHMHBUSA?version=3&autoplay=0&autohide=0"
         type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
         allowscriptaccess="always"
         width="480" height="30"></embed>
</object>

<object width="480" height="25">
  <param name="movie"
         value="https://www.youtube.com/v/j4sRHMHBUSA?version=2&autoplay=0&autohide=0"></param>
  <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param>
  <embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/j4sRHMHBUSA?version=2&autoplay=0&autohide=0"
         type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
         allowscriptaccess="always"
         width="480" height="25"></embed>
</object>

<object height="25" width="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4sRHMHBUSA&version=1&autoplay=0" autostart="false"/><param name="PLAY" value="false" />
<param name="autostart" value="false" /><param name="autorun" value="false" /><param name="autoStart" value="false">
<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4sRHMHBUSA&version=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="25" width="480" play="false">
</object> 

<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
<p>blah blah</p>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
It's plain html in case you're wondering.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I've tested through the file:// protocol, which is equivalent to http:// as far as the browser in concerned.
> 
> Here's my htmltest.html code. Try it for yourself.
> 
> ...



ah I see now what you mean XD

But it's just an optical issue. The easiest solution would be to make the theme light.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2012)

unsure where to put this so asking here 


Zirconis said:


> is there a current reputation hover bar list the one in the FAQ seems outdated


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2012)

It's best to ask this in Questions & Complaints or in the Rep faq thread in the Rules and Frequently Asked Questions section.

Here's an accurate list:



It can be found in the Reputation System FAQ thread:


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2012)

sorry my bad wont make the same mistake again


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto forum running slow today.

edit Gateway error.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

It's mostly connection issues with the server for me for the past half-hour or so, hopefully there won't be any more.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 6, 2012)

Bad Gatway 502


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama2 thread icon no longer works



Not that I'm complaining as I do not use the extended emotes. But it does break the page.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Obama2 thread icon no longer works
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm complaining as I do not use the extended emotes. But it does break the page.



I'll try to get someone to fix it or at least remove it.


----------



## Ral (Nov 7, 2012)

They seemed to have banned that image post-election.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 7, 2012)

Ral said:


> They seemed to have banned that image post-election.


Half the internet is butthurt, and they know it. 

NO! STOP ENJOYING THINGS!!!!


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a bad ad warning on my Chrome, there's a virus sneaking in the forum ad.  SS shows the detail of the warning.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

Should be a signature or image in a thread, could you go back to the page where you got the warning assuming that it was in a thread?


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 17, 2012)

Another warning: 


This time I looked at the page source and searched for lycos, no hit at all.  I could only conclude it's hidden within an iframe somewhere as nested html generally won't show up with the source html that I looked at.

Is the sig allowed to have nested html at all?  If not, then the only source had to be from ads.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

Was it in a thread?  If so, could you link me to the thread/page?  I would like to check myself.  



> Is the sig allowed to have nested html at all?



Only admins can use HTML in sigs. 



> If not, then the only source had to be from ads.



If it was from an ad I would imagine that far more people would be getting it and thus reporting it.  I suppose that they could be getting it but haven't been mentioning it though I somehow doubt that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 17, 2012)

You can inspect inside iframes using the Inspector (Ctrl-Shift-I). Next time this happens, look for iframe tags and drill down inside them until you see something interesting.


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Was it in a thread?  If so, could you link me to the thread/page?  I would like to check myself.



I rechecked all the threads I was visiting when I last saw the warning, none came up again.



> If it was from an ad I would imagine that far more people would be getting it and thus reporting it.  I suppose that they could be getting it but haven't been mentioning it though I somehow doubt that.



Or it's my browser?  Chrome could be a tad overzealous and reported false hit? I'll get the actual thread next time I pick the warning.  And drill down the iframe if needed.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> I rechecked all the threads I was visiting when I last saw the warning, none came up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's my browser?  Chrome could be a tad overzealous and reported false hit? I'll get the actual thread next time I pick the warning.  And drill down the iframe if needed.



It's possible that it was a person's signature which could have been changed or perhaps the site that was giving the warning was considered to safe by Google after a later evaluation.

Chrome is rather good at giving those warnings, if a site contains viruses/trojans/malware Google will blacklist it and give those warnings when people see content from those sites.


----------



## Ral (Nov 19, 2012)

Ads are the main cause of all things Internet evil.

Install AdBlock and I assure you that you'll rarely see the same problem ever again.

I used to have the same problem with the Curse Network with their ad sources that had gotten hijacked.

Then I AdBlocked and BAM.

But it's highly likely that the link Google showed as being a threat came from an ad because they can change quite frequently.

Could also be a false positive since lycos.es is just a creepy Spanish website with a range of Networks.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Ral said:


> But it's highly likely that the link Google showed as being a threat came from an ad because they can change quite frequently.



Nope, it was a user's signature that hosted on usuarios.lycos.es which was causing the warnings.  Another user had received that same warning and I was able to pinpoint the specific image that was the problem and have it removed.

That said, adblock is excellent.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 24, 2012)

Was the forum down this morning?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Nov 24, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> Was the forum down this morning?


It was down for me a little while ago


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 24, 2012)

When I try to search my posts this happens:

connection to 10.0.0.3: 3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)


----------



## eHav (Nov 24, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> When I try to search my posts thi happens:
> 
> connection to 10.0.0.3: 3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)



came here to say this, its happening to me aswell


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> When I try to search my posts this happens:
> 
> connection to 10.0.0.3: 3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)





eHav said:


> came here to say this, its happening to me aswell




same here


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll see if I can get Mbxx to look at the problem.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2012)

good luck solaris
you'll need it

wait

fail is that you


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 24, 2012)

The forum is failing/struggling to load a lot of stuff for me. People's online status, the rep button, the report button. All the PM options (reply, forward, etc). The icon to click to jump to the last post of a thread. It's only on this site, started today. Wondering if anyone else has it.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 24, 2012)

All pictures on the One Piece skin are not loading what so ever. Don't know if it's the same for the others but it might just be updates and what not for all I know. 8/


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Search function doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2012)

Graeme said:


> The forum is failing/struggling to load a lot of stuff for me. People's online status, the rep button, the report button. All the PM options (reply, forward, etc). The icon to click to jump to the last post of a thread. It's only on this site, started today. Wondering if anyone else has it.



Are you still experiencing that problem?  If yes then could you try clearing your cache with  and telling me if the problem gets solved with that?



Stripes said:


> All pictures on the One Piece skin are not loading what so ever. Don't know if it's the same for the others but it might just be updates and what not for all I know. 8/



Are you still experiencing this problem?  If yes could you do the same thing that I recommended to Graeme? 



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Search function doesn't seem to be working.



We're aware of the problem.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2012)

maybe graeme could try ctrl+f5

fixed the problem last time i had it


----------



## Stripes (Nov 25, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Are you still experiencing this problem?  If yes could you do the same thing that I recommended to Graeme?



No problems now, everything went back to normal a couple hours ago. Too bad the search engines down though. Kinda a bummer.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 25, 2012)

As of now the problem is gone, everything loads as fast as should be, and everything is appearing.


----------



## Ral (Nov 25, 2012)

The server that hosts the forums can be sorta derp at times, loads images when it feels like or doesn't at all.

One day, searching for our loved members will be possible again and I can finally get passed that Database error.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone else get massive annoying and unblockable 404 error images when viewing blogs and certain parts of this website?


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Does anyone else get massive annoying and unblockable 404 error images when viewing blogs and certain parts of this website?



Everyone gets 404 error images when viewing blogs depending on what skin is being used.  The Kakashi and One Piece skins have those 404 errors.  To fix it we'll need someone with the ability to edit skins...the means someone like Mbxx or Tazmo.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2012)

Every time I check for my own posts, this is the message I get


> connection to 10.0.0.3:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)



^
but without the smilie face


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

The search feature is currently broken for everyone.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2012)

Damn it I can't stalk people now!


----------



## Stripes (Nov 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Damn it I can't stalk people now!



That's my beef right now. That's how I spend half my time on here. 

Well I hope everything gets solved soon in the future, I can't always remember what threads I post in!


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a lot harder to be nice by repping people back. 


```
connection to 10.0.0.3:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)
```

Sever needs to be rebooted (quick way) or fixed with sudo route  (I-really-hope-you-know-what-you're-doing way). Depending upon what version of Linux they are running, it may also be fixable by unplugging and plugging in the ethernet cable.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 27, 2012)

I am using ad-block plus but ads are still popping out from everywhere.

How can I fix this?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 27, 2012)

Dastan said:


> I am using ad-block plus but ads are still popping out from everywhere.
> 
> How can I fix this?



Im using simple adblock-pro, and ive noticed that it tends to only work on the home page/tab. So if i tab into multiple pages, those wont be covered by it. Are you multi-tabbing?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 27, 2012)

Dastan said:


> I am using ad-block plus but ads are still popping out from everywhere.
> 
> How can I fix this?


Use the EasyList filter.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 27, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Im using simple adblock-pro, and ive noticed that it tends to only work on the home page/tab. So if i tab into multiple pages, those wont be covered by it. Are you multi-tabbing?



Yes I am Multi Tabbing. 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Use the EasyList filter.



Any link?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 27, 2012)

This search malfunction is beginning to really get annoying.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 27, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Any link?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2012)

Whenever I try to look at all my posts from a thread (Who Posted? => [arbitrary number of posts] => search), I get this error message:



> connection to 10.0.0.3: 3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2012)

The search feature is broken...Mbxx will like it eventually.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 29, 2012)

I like that the code for the broken search feature is "errno", as if the forum is trying to say that to me.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 2, 2012)

Are the days of tracking our own threads over?  R.I.P.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 2, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Are the days of tracking our own threads over?  R.I.P.


Looks like it.

That is, until someone manages to wake Mbxx out of hibernation. (lol)


----------



## Friday (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else is seeing this, but a bunch of buttons and icons (quote, reply, rep, report, new thread, thread replied, etc..) are showing up with a question mark on them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 2, 2012)

Which skin are you using?

Trying pressing Ctrl-Shift-R.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2012)

The Akatsuki skin's imagehost is down for now so various images are down for now.  No idea when or if that will be fixed.  If the imagehost doesn't come back...I don't even want to speculate as to if the skin will ever be fixed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2012)

Akatsuki skin is the only good one. 

That and I've had it for over 3 years and changing it now would be too traumatic.



Sarahmint said:


> Are the days of tracking our own threads over?  R.I.P.



If you have any threads worth remembering, google them.

I generally type up all my threads in a notepad file before posting them lest my computer crashes in the middle of typing up a theory on the site. 

It should be relatively easy for me to find most of my main shit.

Hopefully.

Oh fuck. How can I gloat now when my theory from two and a half years ago proves true?


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, the search engine is working again.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there any chance that the ad on every first post of the first page be removed?


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> Is there any chance that the ad on every first post of the first page be removed?



I'll try to get Mbxx to remove it but it's best for you to download an ad-blocker for your browser or use the orange skin where such a problem doesn't exist.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 10, 2012)

is it possible to upload a gif on my pictures & albums?


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> is it possible to upload a gif on my pictures & albums?



It is possible but there is a filesize limit, not sure what it is for seniors members but I am aware that it is less than 100KB for regular members.  When you upload a picture for an album the filesize limit should be listed.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2012)

I recently made it ten times larger for senior members.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 21, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> Is there any chance that the ad on every first post of the first page be removed?



They should send me a check, the filler lists have over 2 million views with that ad  . 

And a ton of random people seem to find it through Google, since there are 20-30 viewers 24 hours a day.


----------



## Undead (Dec 24, 2012)

Rep bar is screwed up. Profiles are screwed up. Can't see the tabs to get to find posts / find threads of said person.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Rep bar is screwed up. Profiles are screwed up. Can't see the tabs to get to find posts / find threads of said person.



What skin are you using?  Does the problem exist on another browser?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 24, 2012)

Was the blog issue (404 errors everywhere) on the OP skin fixed?


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Was the blog issue (404 errors everywhere) on the OP skin fixed?



It hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 25, 2012)

Uhm, for some reason my Chrome tries to block my access to NF because it claims that forums.narutofan.com has some kind of malware. Care to check?


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Uhm, for some reason my Chrome tries to block my access to NF because it claims that forums.narutofan.com has some kind of malware. Care to check?



Does it happen on every page or is it a problem on some pages?  If you can remember a thread where you received that warning could you please link me to it?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 25, 2012)

It only happens when I click on threads, and with that I mean _all_ threads. I only see it then, I haven't seen it when I clicked on a subforum, it only happens when I want to go to a thread in whatever way.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey, it's gone.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2012)

Next time, could you please take a screenshot of the warning and what thread(s) it appears in?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 26, 2012)

And now it's back again, this time it happened when I wanted to answer some VMs. Taking a screenshot probably wouldn't be really useful because I don't think you can read Dutch.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> And now it's back again, this time it happened when I wanted to answer some VMs. Taking a screenshot probably wouldn't be really useful because I don't think you can read Dutch.



No but I can at least see what site/url is causing the warning.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Dec 26, 2012)

how to get gifs in avatars?


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

Cygnus45 said:


> how to get gifs in avatars?



The same way as you upload a regular avatar.  Just make sure that the gif doesn't exceed any of the limitations on dimensions and filesize that we have for avatars or else the gif won't work properly.  The maximum size dimensions for you are 150x150 pixels.  The maximum filesize is around 342 KB.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Solaris said:


> No but I can at least see what site/url is causing the warning.






			
				Here's a translation if you want to read it said:
			
		

> *Danger: Malware detected*
> 
> Google Chrome has blocked the access to this page on narutoforums.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm, wonder what could be causing it.  forums.narutofan.com is now Viz's domain which has been hacked lately from what I hear but I'm not sure of exactly what would be causing it on every page for you.  It happens on this page as well right?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

It's very random to be honest. Sometimes it doesn't appear, and sometimes it appears twice on the same page.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 27, 2012)

This just happened to me as well.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Phew, so I'm not the only one.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2012)

I've narrowed down the problem, it's the quick reply and advanced reply buttons on the Sakura Skin.  Those buttons have urls containing NF's old domain name which now belongs and links to Viz's Naruto site.  Since Viz has been infected people are getting warnings in the Sakura skin when entering a thread assuming that said people use Chrome.  

Until the problem is fixed please use a different skin.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Awh, shucks. The other skins hurt my eyes. 

Ah well.


----------



## Undead (Jan 10, 2013)

Naruto skin is fucked up.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2013)

TAZMO DOESN'T CARE


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 10, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Naruto skin is fucked up.


Then use a different skin. Or hell, use a custom skin from the Community Skins thread in the Lounge.




Suzuku said:


> TAZMO DOESN'T CARE


More like people are scared of breaking the page, which is understandable on a live website.

Document structure on nf hasn't change much since the site went online. What we *need* is a rewrite of the html without tables, such that View->Page Style->None on Firefox still looks somewhat sane. i.e. the basic document structure is visible without css, and not a kludge between tables and css, but makes sense. If you can get my drift.

Maybe Solaris needs to be an admin, and then he can work on something like that for us. Or another admin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

i just figured out now i have to change my default skin gggg

though sasuke > naruto


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, the Sasuke skin is pretty cool.

Check out the Kakashi skin though. Threads and links you've already visited actually show up.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 10, 2013)

God tier: Akatsuki skin

Shit tier: Everything else


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2013)

add me to the "shits fucked up" group


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 11, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> add me to the "shits fucked up" group


Can add me as well.
?sing IE8, cleared the cache.
My screen looks like Paragon's, with the add-on of seeing who's online.
User CP has changed, too. 
Menu looks something like this:

List Messages 
Send New Message 
Track Messages 
Edit Folders 
Subscribed Threads  Folders 
Subscriptions 

List Subscriptions 
Edit Folders 
Miscellaneous 
Event Reminders 
Blog 

Can't enter threads or sections unless I go through posts I've done in the past. Can't find anything "skin" related. And for some reason, I can't use "bold", "italics", "quotes" or smilies. Can I post? Fourth time's the charm... works if I post in the "quick reply box".


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, so the default skin not loading on my phone isnt just a me problem...


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2013)

Shit wouldn't let me get to my profile page either.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 11, 2013)

When is this gonna get fixed?  Anybody know?


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2013)

baconbits said:


> When is this gonna get fixed?  Anybody know?



Whenever Mbxx gets around to it, no idea when he might, I suppose assuming that the problem won't go away by itself.


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm using the Naruto skin and it's working perfectly for me. At least for now.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

It isn't working for me. What caused it to go wacko?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It isn't working for me. What caused it to go wacko?


The beat of a butterfly's wing in the Amazon rainforest.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 11, 2013)

ive never kept it on any other skin besides the naruto one since 2005. this is weird im so lost haha


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> ive never kept it on any other skin besides the naruto one since 2005. this is weird im so lost haha


Under "Edit Options" in your usercp, the skin you use it at the bottom.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Under "Edit Options" in your usercp, the skin you use it at the bottom.



hehe i was joking


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 12, 2013)

When I'm in the main forum index, I can't see the list of forums, just the list of online users.

And when I try to open a new thread it looks like this-

*Spoiler*: __ 







How do I fix this?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, I've got the same problem.

Looks like we just need to change the skin, though.

*EDIT:* Yep, that does it.


----------



## KevKev (Jan 12, 2013)

I fixed that issue with adblock for google chrome


----------



## Algol (Jan 12, 2013)

So I was having the same issue as everyone else with the Naruto skin, so I switched to the Akatsuki skin, and that fixed it.

But, is it normal for me to now see an advertisment image inside every thread-starter post and first post of a new page?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2013)

Algol said:


> But, is it normal for me to now see an advertisment image inside every thread-starter post and first post of a new page?



Yes.  I recommend getting an ad-blocker for your browser if possible.


----------



## Algol (Jan 12, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> Yes.  I recommend getting an ad-blocker for your browser if possible.



Thanks, will do. How come the ads aren't there (in the first posts) when using the normal skin, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2013)

Algol said:


> Thanks, will do. How come the ads aren't there (in the first posts) when using the normal skin, if you don't mind me asking?



Originally an admin, Tazmo I believe, made it so that ads appear in the first post of every page but he removed it from the Naruto/Orange skin.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep, seems to be working fine with Akatsuki skin, for the most part. 

Guess I'll stick with this for now.


----------



## baconbits (Jan 14, 2013)

So there's no way to get rid of these ads until they fix the orange skin?  This sucks.


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2013)

baconbits said:


> So there's no way to get rid of these ads until they fix the orange skin?  This sucks.



You can always use an adblocker to get rid of them.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 15, 2013)

Not sure what happened, but orange skin seems to be working fine for me now.


----------



## Undead (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, the default skin is working for me now too.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 17, 2013)

How does the YMP3 tag work?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 17, 2013)

1. Get the link of youtube video you want as a ymp3
2. copy the part of the link that comes after "v="
3. put it in ymp3 tags --> [YMP3*]link here[/YMP3*]

example:



EdzNN8rjOo0


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

I use Firefox and downloaded adblock, but I still see advs on NF

one is 18+ shall i post the link of the adv here?


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I use Firefox and downloaded adblock, but I still see advs on NF
> 
> one is 18+ shall i post the link of the adv here?



What adblock are you using?  Adblock Plus?  If so try reinstalling it.  If it is something else, uninstall it and use Adblock Plus. 

As for the ad, PM me the link and a screenshot of the ad.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Adblock plus 2.2.1 I reinstalled it. 

i'm still getting advs but not the 18+ one so far. hold ill PM you the link and  the screenshot.

Edit: oh it's back!


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Check to see if you disabled it by accident on Narutoforums.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

it's not disabled. 

I don't know how adblock works though,


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have your add-on toolbar visible, click on the Ad-block Plus icon and see if any of the disabled settings are selected.  If not, download Firefox Nightly and see if the problem exists there as well.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 29, 2013)

Solaris said:


> If you have your add-on toolbar visible, click on the Ad-block Plus icon and see if any of the disabled settings are selected.  If not, download Firefox Nightly and see if the problem exists there as well.



I don't know why ,but when it won't let me  check on (show in add-on bar) in Ad block plus option menu.


Firefox nightly is kinda lame imo. wish I could avoid downloading that.

Edit: It's gone now, If I see it again then ill  try Firefox Nightly.

thanks for the help


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 3, 2013)

For the second time in two days, my firewall has blocked and alerted me to the same malware on this board:

(DO NOT CLICK THIS LINK; it is the malware's URL)

Someone might want to look into this problem.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you get these alerts while you were in a thread or did they happen outside of a thread?  If it was in a thread, could you tell me which one it occurred in.  If you forgot, please remember what thread it appeared in the next time you get such an alert.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 4, 2013)

It was even happening in the User CP

My AV picked it up as some kind of intrusion attempt by d1.openx.org


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It was even happening in the User CP
> 
> My AV picked it up as some kind of intrusion attempt by d1.openx.org



Hmm, d1.openx.org is one of the links in the adspace that we have.  Nod32 isn't giving me any warning regarding it but I'll forward this information to Mbxx.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 4, 2013)

There are two issues I have.  First, and this has probably been mentioned, but there is an issue with the default skin.  I have Firefox with Adblock installed, but I see links reading "Your Ad Here." (Two are near the top and one is at the bottom of the page).  Second is an issue I found with the Kakashi Beta skin.  I visited the Blog section, and there are 404 images near some links.  Here is an image:


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

> There are two issues I have. First, and this has probably been mentioned, but there is an issue with the default skin. I have Firefox with Adblock installed, but I see links reading "Your Ad Here." (Two are near the top and one is at the bottom of the page).



Adblock can't block it as it isn't really an ad.  This was a new link that was added. 



> Second is an issue I found with the Kakashi Beta skin. I visited the Blog section, and there are 404 images near some links.



We are aware of that problem.  I've asked an admin that might be able to fix it to fix the problem but it's a matter of him finding the time to be able to do so.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there anyway to remove those pesky links then?


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Is there anyway to remove those pesky links then?



At this moment?  Nothing besides changing your skin.  Perhaps someone will make a script/css code to get rid of that section in the future but there is none at the moment.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Did you get these alerts while you were in a thread or did they happen outside of a thread?  If it was in a thread, could you tell me which one it occurred in.  If you forgot, please remember what thread it appeared in the next time you get such an alert.



The last one happened on the main page, IIRC.

Though the incident prior happened in a specific thread; don't remember which, though.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 6, 2013)

Do they have a time table on when the Naruto skin will get fixed?  I'm getting annoyed by seeing ads in the middle of people's posts, though oddly enough some of the ads actually relate to what is being said...


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2013)

baconbits said:


> Do they have a time table on when the Naruto skin will get fixed?  I'm getting annoyed by seeing ads in the middle of people's posts, though oddly enough some of the ads actually relate to what is being said...



That's a bit strange, I don't have that problem in the Naruto skin when logged in.  It happens in other skins like the Sasuke and Kakashi skins but the Naruto skin is free of ads in people's posts. 

As to when those ads might be removed from people's posts...no clue.  That's up to Mbxx and Tazmo to do and they rarely tell us anything.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got another malware alert. In my User CP this time.

Guys, this is...three times in one week. That's a serious problem.

EDIT: Just got two more... One in the Naruto Battledome, and then another one coming back to this page. Now the URL is simply "http://."

I don't know what is going on, but it has clearly gotten worse.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 6, 2013)

Are the malware alerts from your browser or your antivirus. If either case I suggest a switch to one that is slightly less aggressive because these malware alerts feel like false positives.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 6, 2013)

baconbits said:


> Do they have a time table on when the Naruto skin will get fixed?  I'm getting annoyed by seeing ads in the middle of people's posts, though oddly enough some of the ads actually relate to what is being said...


It happens the same with Sakura's skin.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

one question,

does disabling the signatures of NF make the pages load faster?


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> one question,
> 
> does disabling the signatures of NF make the pages load faster?



Yes, you won't have to load any of the images that people use in their browsers so there will will be an increase in how fast a page loads though depending on your connection if may not be too noticeable of a difference.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

ah thanks 

well my connection is kinda slow so and loading those signature pictures can take a few more seconds hence I disabled signatures,

Is there a way to enable my own signature and disable others?


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> ah thanks
> 
> well my connection is kinda slow so and loading those signature pictures can take a few more seconds hence I disabled signatures,
> 
> Is there a way to enable my own signature and disable others?



There isn't a way to do that.


----------



## Owl (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm experiencing this problem where I can't see bolded letters at all. I first noticed it when I tried to change the caption of my spoiler, the caption won't show up. Then I tried to look at the staff list and noticed that the admins' names aren't visible either. What's going on? It's been like this for the past few days.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 9, 2013)

That happened to me when I adblocked the Your Ad Here                      Your Ad Here ads


----------



## Owl (Feb 9, 2013)

That's exactly what I did  Should I just remove those from the list of the stuff that I want to block? How did you solve the problem?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 9, 2013)

Yea, just remove them. That will fix it.


----------



## Owl (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, it fixed the problem. Thanks man!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

friend/poster from here on NF is saying he's getting a notification from avast about a virus being blocked:



> js : decode - LK (trj)



he uses firefox

idk i havent gotten anything on chrome


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah. Norton antivirus is telling me the forum is infected with malware. Here's the report.

Category: Intrusion Prevention
Date & Time,Risk,Activity,Status,Recommended Action,IPS Alert Name,Default Action,Action Taken,Attacking Computer,Attacker URL,Destination Address,Source Address,Traffic Description
2013-02-09 13:38:43,High,An intrusion attempt by d1.openx.org was blocked.,Blocked,No Action Required,

Web Attack: Mass Injection Website 5,
No Action Required,
No Action Required,
"d1.openx.org (173.241.250.2, 80)","d1.openx.org/ajs.php?zoneid=303551&cb=97013336698&charset=ISO-8859-1&loc=http://www.narutoforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=133&referer=http://www.narutoforums.com/showthread.php?p=46235663&posted=1","DARQDAWG-PC 

"TCP, www-http"
Network traffic from <b>d1.openx.org/ajs.php?zoneid=303551&cb=97013336698&charset=ISO-8859-1&loc=http://www.narutoforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=133&referer=http://www.narutoforums.com/showthread.php?p=46235663&posted=1</b> matches the signature of a known attack.  The attack was resulted from \DEVICE\HARDDISKVOLUME2\USERS\DARQ DAWG\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\APPLICATION\CHROME.EXE.  To stop being notified for this type of traffic, in the <b>Actions</b> panel, click <b>Stop Notifying Me</b>. 

I'm not sure if it's just my computer or what, but I thought I'd post this.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeahm, I'm getting Norton Warnings everytime I switch pages.   Says  "Web Attack:  Mass Inject Website 5.


Which I'm taking that one of NF's Advertisers is doing this.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2013)

Well the d.openx suggests that it is one of the ads, other users have complained about it as well.  Could be a false positive but I'll email Mbxx about this warning that you received.

Tyrannos, do you use adblock?  If no then get it for your browser and see if it stops that.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 9, 2013)

My antivirus is going crazy each time I load a page here. I use Avast and it says there's a trojan.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 9, 2013)

Btw the trojan is JSecode-LK according to the av and since it blocks the ads I guess it's there, just so you know.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> My antivirus is going crazy each time I load a page here. I use Avast and it says there's a trojan.



Same.

Someone really needs to get on this.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 9, 2013)

It looks like one of the ad networks was hacked. It's been removed for now.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> It looks like one of the ad networks was hacked. It's been removed for now.



Thanks.  Can you give EvilMoogle more admin permissions like vb options?


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 9, 2013)

Just an update that all malware problems were related to this:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2013)

tazmo smoothly dodging solaris rofl


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 10, 2013)

Give me 150x200 avatar privileges again, Tazmo.

Apparently, a forum glitch made me lose it. 

**


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm having the malware warning whenever I try to access my CP on Chrome... Is this related to what Tazmo posted above?

Seriously, this shit is annoying


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2013)

@Synn



Basically, shit trippin out because old reps etc.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> I'm having the malware warning whenever I try to access my CP on Chrome... Is this related to what Tazmo posted above?
> 
> Seriously, this shit is annoying



Same problem here.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 10, 2013)

Malware also detected in my usercp. I have the same problem.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 10, 2013)

I can see all of my rep all of a sudden.  Every single one.


It's making my computer go really slow whenever i go into User CP.

Is this supposed to happen, or is this something everyone's experiencing, like some big glitch?


Yes, i'am using Chrome, if that has something to do with it.​


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 10, 2013)

admin-fucked everyone's user cp to show all rep. It doesn't happen often. I always save the page (print, and save as pdf) for future reference.

Hit the little arrow on the right top of the title bar just above where your rep shows, it'll close it up so your rep doesn't load and doesn't show.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> I'm having the malware warning whenever I try to access my CP on Chrome... Is this related to what Tazmo posted above?
> 
> Seriously, this shit is annoying


Same here =/


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Same here =/



The malware is due to an old image whose url is of the old domain name for NF.  It now redirects users to VIZ.  Problem is that VIZ was hacked/infected a few weeks ago and thus people get the malware warning whenever they go to a page with where something is hotlinked from the old domain name.  It shouldn't be a problem as VIZ is perfectly fine now, just think that they didn't get Google to remove forums.narutofan.com from Google's malware warning list when they got their own site's url removed.   I recommend disabling your reps.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The malware is due to an old image whose url is of the old domain name for NF.  It now redirects users to VIZ.  Problem is that VIZ was hacked/infected a few weeks ago and thus people get the malware warning whenever they go to a page with where something is hotlinked from the old domain name.  It shouldn't be a problem as VIZ is perfectly fine now, just think that they didn't get Google to remove forums.narutofan.com from Google's malware warning list when they got their own site's url removed.   I recommend disabling your reps.


Thank you  it helped a lot.


----------



## Ral (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank god for adblock and this:


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't admins just get rid of the rep history already?

Who cares who repped you in the last century?


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can't admins just get rid of the rep history already?
> 
> Who cares who repped you in the last century?



Quite a few people like it.  In any case, Gooba is the only one, besides Tazmo and his lackeys, that can change it.  Unfortunately, for you, he wants to leave it like this for a while longer.


----------



## WT (Feb 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can't admins just get rid of the rep history already?
> 
> Who cares who repped you in the last century?



Its fun knowing whose neg'd you in the past. I dont want to count how many times your name crops up


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2013)

Antipathetic as always, Solaris. But thanks anyway for replying.

And sorry I negged you too many times because of our divergences, White Tiger.


----------



## Ral (Feb 10, 2013)

Would be nice to view rep in pages like I do with my forums.

Gives you a sense of how you acted before up until today.

Douchebag=Neg
Noob=Pos


----------



## WT (Feb 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Antipathetic as always, Solaris. But thanks anyway for replying.
> 
> And sorry I negged you too many times because of our divergences, White Tiger.



No. You were right. There was no divergence, it was just me being the asshole. I totally deserved those.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can't admins just get rid of the rep history already?
> 
> Who cares who repped you in the last century?



can you check all your rep history? because i dont know if its possible, i can only see the ones displayed in my ucp...am i missing something? 

also, sometimes the links ive already seen(FC pages, threads etc) are supposed to have a different color but lately ive been loading the page as if i optimized my browser(deleted history)...this is difficult especially when tracking thread pages that you already read...im told that its a skin issue and switching skins fixes it but it doesnt


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2013)

dummy plug said:


> can you check all your rep history? because i dont know if its possible, i can only see the ones displayed in my ucp...am i missing something?



Yes and it's causing my cp to go crazy on chrome, which is why I disabled rep for the time being. You should be able to see it, too.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 10, 2013)

good grief yeah it did...i wasnt able to check it out before because the malware error pops up before i could check the bottom


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2013)

dummy plug said:


> good grief yeah it did...i wasnt able to check it out before because the malware error pops up before i could check the bottom



Same, but I can see it just fine if I'm browsing the page on Firefox.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 11, 2013)

malware issue fixed yay 

now if only they could fix the rep issue, some of the reps i give mysteriously turns out red which is ridiculous since its green by default and you have to manually make it red


----------



## baconbits (Feb 11, 2013)

Lavender said:


> I can see all of my rep all of a sudden.  Every single one.
> 
> It's making my computer go really slow whenever i go into User CP.
> 
> ...





Kikyo said:


> admin-fucked everyone's user cp to show all rep. It doesn't happen often. I always save the page (print, and save as pdf) for future reference.
> 
> Hit the little arrow on the right top of the title bar just above where your rep shows, it'll close it up so your rep doesn't load and doesn't show.



I had the same problem yesterday - I could see rep from 2005 (told an interesting story).  But it's gone today.

Is the board going to shambles?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 11, 2013)

Being able to view all of my rep history was pretty cool, actually.


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2013)

baconbits said:


> I had the same problem yesterday - I could see rep from 2005 (told an interesting story).  But it's gone today.
> 
> Is the board going to shambles?



Gooba made it so that everyone could see their entire rep history.  He turned it back to normal after a while.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 11, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Being able to view all of my rep history was pretty cool, actually.


it's really cool when you're lsp but once you go beyond 3 mil it hurts just to load your usercp

happens once a year so maybe next year you'll have a completely different opinion


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 12, 2013)

poor kenny

u might have gotten more autoplays than me


----------



## Selva (Feb 15, 2013)

Anybody else having this problem? The Naruto skin looks too wide on my screen. It's taking up all the page and there's no space on the sides. I don't know how to explain it properly


----------



## Jing (Feb 15, 2013)

Its happening to me too now.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, I am having the same problem.


----------



## Synn (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, same here.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 15, 2013)

wth  
Oh, it's ok now.
Thanks.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 15, 2013)

Selva said:


> Anybody else having this problem? The Naruto skin looks too wide on my screen. It's taking up all the page and there's no space on the sides. I don't know how to explain it properly


I had this problem but now it's fixed!


----------



## Selva (Feb 15, 2013)

oh yeah it's fixed now. Thanks


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been having problems all week where some icons don't show, and instead I see their description. Pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 








It's only happening to me on this site. I have no idea what it could be...


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Could you switch to Chrome or Internet Explorer to see if the problem persists in those browsers as well?


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2013)

I jumped on IE and I continuously got [object error] warnings as soon as I got here, so much that I had to force shut down the program.

Edit: I switched to another skin and everything works fine.

Yeah, I tried different skins and they all work fine. I'm only having problems with the Sakura skin.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

I recommend using the others skins for now, I'll go contact Mbxx to see if it might be a problem on our end for some browsers.


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2013)

My pretty pink skin 

I hope it's not a problem with me... But yeah, I'll try something else for a while.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 20, 2013)

Solaris, it's the same problem as described here: 

Photobucket are redirecting old image links to the image's html pages on photobucket. The urls simply need to be updated.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 22, 2013)

the new naruto forums skin doesn't have the user cp blogs faq etc section


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2013)

Nobody is supposed to be seeing or using that one yet.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2013)

This new skin is pretty cool.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2013)

Wait until you see it not broken and ugly


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2013)

OK.                

Accept my friend request please.


----------



## Magician (Feb 23, 2013)

I clicked on the thread for the One Piece skin, just out of curiousity but now I have it??? I don't want this skin, I wanna switch back  How do I do that?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 23, 2013)

One Piece > Naruto

Click here to change back to the orange naruto skin


Click here for:

Saskue skin


Akatsuki Skin 


Kakashi Skin


----------



## Magician (Feb 23, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> One Piece > Naruto
> 
> Click here to change back to the orange naruto skin
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm having an issue with the emoticons. Some of them aren't loading and instead it's photobucket's "bandwidth exceeded" message.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 27, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> I'm having an issue with the emoticons. Some of them aren't loading and instead it's photobucket's "bandwidth exceeded" message.



The Smilies that say that need to be moved to a different source. Or Tazmo/Mbxx can buy a premium photobucket account for more bandwith.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 27, 2013)

Or, Tazmo could just host them here.

*cough*sftp*cough*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 27, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> I'm having an issue with the emoticons. Some of them aren't loading and instead it's photobucket's "bandwidth exceeded" message.



was about to mention that


----------



## JoJo (Feb 27, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Or, Tazmo could just host them here.
> 
> *cough*sftp*cough*



You don't know tazmo do you?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2013)

Someone is popular


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 27, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Someone is popular



It's Tazmo


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 28, 2013)

My Sasuke skin banner is gone as well.


----------



## Doge (Feb 28, 2013)

WTB moar bandwidth.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 28, 2013)

please give me back my tomatoes, thank you


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

We're working on a solution though it might take some time.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep, I'm getting the same thing. 

Doesn't really interfere with the screen loading at all though, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> We're working on a solution though it might take some time.


That's very good.

If you want, suggest to Tazmo/Mbxx that they invest in images.narutoforums.com and place a non-destructive (i.e. upload-only, no rename, no delete) sftp server on there for admins without SAdmin privileges. This would isolate the image issues from the main server and enable quicker turnaround for forum image hosting without opening a vector that could take down the board because the main site would be on another server.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 28, 2013)

im using this in the meantime


----------



## baconbits (Feb 28, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Yep, I'm getting the same thing.
> 
> Doesn't really interfere with the screen loading at all though, so it's no big deal.



But its annoying to quote people - you have to scroll through all this chaos now.  What's the over/under on when this gets fixed?  2 months?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 28, 2013)

look who's popular 

Getting sick of this tbh 
Uploading smilies on imgur helps though.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 28, 2013)

The only good part out of this is that username sparkles are broken.


----------



## Selva (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah sparkles aren't working in both usernames and the custom usertitles.
My custom usertitle had sparkles and now see how it looks like ;_;


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2013)

In other news besides spaces being stretched like a virgin asshole due to image hosting problems, I still can't view blogs without 20% of it being covered in failed image tags.


----------



## Ral (Feb 28, 2013)

I got 99 bandwidths but this forum ain't got one!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> In other news besides spaces being stretched like a virgin asshole due to image hosting problems, I still can't view blogs without 20% of it being covered in failed image tags.


in my sig there's a blog fix for the kakashi skin. It simply loads the Orange skin's icons in their place.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> in my sig there's a blog fix for the kakashi skin. It simply loads the Orange skin's icons in their place.





Also Rainbow Dash for Admin.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 1, 2013)

Sadly, Dashie, your sig's exhausted photobucket's bandwidth... multiple times. 

Your avatar, too. 

And it looks like a shitload of our emoticons have "expired" as well.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 1, 2013)

As well as photobucket, notice pages warp in search as well


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 1, 2013)

So, NF didn't update its Photobucket account, so bunches of stuff got lost when PB switched over? Let me guess, if you update now you still have to re-upload all the lost pics, because PB tossed those?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 1, 2013)

TenshiNeko said:


> So, NF didn't update its Photobucket account, so bunches of stuff got lost when PB switched over? Let me guess, if you update now you still have to re-upload all the lost pics, because PB tossed those?


They're still there. At least they were yesterday throught the associated html page; nowadays though they don't load period depite the referrer being from photobucket itself. The problem was that instead fetching only 1kb or so of image data, browsers kept on fetching html pages which were about 88kb long. And afaik html pages loaded as images never get cached so naturally the account got slammed.

The account should reset under a month's time so maybe there is hope yet.

btw guys, if you log in to the pb account you can download albums from the "More" button.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't know if other people are getting this problem too but I can't see anything that's written within the bold tags unless I quote the text and see it in code. Even stuff I've written.


----------



## Ral (Mar 2, 2013)

This week is nation 404 week.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't know if other people are getting this problem too but I can't see anything that's written within the bold tags unless I quote the text and see it in code. Even stuff I've written.



Did you by any chance adblock the "Your Ad Here" ads?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 2, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Did you by any chance adblock the "Your Ad Here" ads?



Speaking of that it appeared few weeks ago although I use adblock. I thought it was my adblock that stopped working.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Speaking of that it appeared few weeks ago although I use adblock. I thought it was my adblock that stopped working.



It's just text and a link so it bypasses typical adblocking.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 2, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Did you by any chance adblock the "Your Ad Here" ads?



Yeah. For some reason there was a blank space of about a quarter of the screen and after a day it was too annoying. I used AdBlock to select and vanish them.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Yeah. For some reason there was a blank space of about a quarter of the screen and after a day it was too annoying. I used AdBlock to select and vanish them.



That gets rid of all Bold tags as well since you are mainly blocking everything that is bold. :/


----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2013)

The downfall of NF. Seriously, everywhere I go it looks like shit.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 3, 2013)

Hows the new skin going?


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Hows the new skin going?



Well enough I suppose though we have no communication, as far as I know, with the admin that is working on the skin.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 3, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Well enough I suppose though we have no communication, as far as I know, with the admin that is working on the skin.



All        right.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 7, 2013)

Hopefully we will be able to launch the new skin in the next week. It was supposed to be a surprise.

I'll also have an FTP account very shortly that admins can upload images to, so no more broken photobuckets.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 7, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Hopefully we will be able to launch the new skin in the next week. It was supposed to be a surprise.


Well it'll be a surprise to most people


> I'll also have an FTP account very shortly that admins can upload images to, so no more broken photobuckets.


Awesome.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Hopefully we will be able to launch the new skin in the next week. It was supposed to be a surprise.



Well, if your new admin is planning more new skins then I'm sure that he won't make the same mistake twice. 



> I'll also have an FTP account very shortly that admins can upload images to, so no more broken photobuckets.



That sounds nice.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 8, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Hopefully we will be able to launch the new skin in the next week. It was supposed to be a surprise.
> 
> I'll also have an FTP account very shortly that admins can upload images to, so no more broken photobuckets.


Admin as in people like me, EvilMoogle, Gooba, Taxman, Naruto, JJ, Kira Yamato, Blue, etc or do you mean faceless admins that appear out of nowhere


----------



## Rizwanuchiha (Mar 9, 2013)

okz....................


----------



## Slayer (Mar 9, 2013)

Not sure if this has been brought up or not, but in IE10 for Windows 7, the  (this problem is not found in Chrome or FireFox).


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2013)

Slayer said:


> Not sure if this has been brought up or not, but in IE10 for Windows 7, the  (this problem is not found in Chrome or FireFox).



Does this happen in all of the skins?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2013)

It's started happening to me just now on Firefox.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 9, 2013)

Naruto skin banner is fucking up. Its shifted all the way to one side.

Edit: Now saucegay has replaced the naruto banner.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2013)

What's Sasuke done to my Naruto???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 9, 2013)

Is this an admin fucking with skins for the new skin?


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Is this an admin fucking with skins for the new skin?



Nope, should have just been a glitch for some users.  I take it that the issue is fixed as I saw someone mention that it was fixed elsewhere or does the problem still persist?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Nope, should have just been a glitch for some users.  I take it that the issue is fixed as I saw someone mention that it was fixed elsewhere or does the problem still persist?



The Naruto banner at the default skin was changed with the Sasuke one only for a couple of minutes. It's normal now.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 11, 2013)

So, any options for those of us who won't be able to afford a fucking wide-screen monitor anytime in the foreseeable future? 

It's only been three threads, and I'm already getting tired of having to slide shit to the right to finish reading it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2013)

neko-sennin said:


> So, any options for those of us who won't be able to afford a fucking wide-screen monitor anytime in the foreseeable future?
> 
> It's only been three threads, and I'm already getting tired of having to slide shit to the right to finish reading it.



You can change it at the bottom of the page. Select 'Orange' to go back to the old design.


----------



## haegar (Mar 11, 2013)

things look so ... modern


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

neko-sennin said:


> So, any options for those of us who won't be able to afford a fucking wide-screen monitor anytime in the foreseeable future?
> 
> It's only been three threads, and I'm already getting tired of having to slide shit to the right to finish reading it.



You can still use the old skin(s) that aren't widescreen.  Just go to  and at the bottom there will be a drop-down box where you can specify what skin you want to use.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope they can make a new, cool skin for those without wide screens as well.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 12, 2013)

Solaris said:


> You can still use the old skin(s) that aren't widescreen.  Just go to  and at the bottom there will be a drop-down box where you can specify what skin you want to use.



Thank you.  I was worried that the forum's basic settings had been permanently altered or something. And right before work, when I didn't have time to dig around for options.

Ironically, it's not that I don't like the look of the new skin-- I love it, in fact-- but unless there's an older screen-dimension version of it, it's unfortunately inconvenient.


----------



## shuinz (Mar 12, 2013)

dat forum skin update gonna miss the crazy naruto looking at us with the kunai in his mouth


----------



## haegar (Mar 12, 2013)

after some testing went back to orange.

control elements on new skin seem less clearly placed/accessible/too close to adds. also, more adds?  nah thx in that case I rather stay on slim screen.


----------



## Ral (Mar 12, 2013)

At least it's showing the right time for once.

I can die in peace now.


----------



## death_god_fan (Mar 13, 2013)

The  font size is way too small, makes reading really hard.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2013)

death_god_fan said:


> The  font size is way too small, makes reading really hard.


Firefox: Install NoSquint extension
Chrome: Change dpi in advanced options to 120.

Fixes this problem everywhere.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

Cannot access profiles on Uchiha Sasuke skin but everywhere else appears good. Tried relogging, not fixed. By clicking on profiles I mean flicking someone's name and getting a window to pop-up on basic threads.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 17, 2013)

I need a good Adblock software for my Mozilla. My current one Adblock plus 2.2.1 is not working on any skin.


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2013)

Dastan said:


> I need a good Adblock software for my Mozilla. My current one Adblock plus 2.2.1 is not working on any skin.



Try uninstalling it and then re-installing it.

...


----------



## Ash (Mar 17, 2013)

Was it ever discovered whether my  with the Sakura skin was on my side or your's? I wanna go back to the pink skin


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 17, 2013)

Ash said:


> Was it ever discovered whether my  with the Sakura skin was on my side or your's? I wanna go back to the pink skin


It's your side. Clear your cache if it still shows up.


Coincidentally, have you made sure your keyboard is connected to the hard drive socket? That sometimes helps.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems editing posts?

Nope


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2013)

Are you still experiencing the problem?  If so try using a different browser.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2013)

Problem was fixed after I cleared the cache


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Mar 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Cannot access profiles on Uchiha Sasuke skin but everywhere else appears good. Tried relogging, not fixed. By clicking on profiles I mean flicking someone's name and getting a window to pop-up on basic threads.



I use the Sasuke skin and have the same problem.  Is this going to get fixed?


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

I just edited a post and instead of the "save" button you normally see it said "vote now". anyone else get this?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I just edited a post and instead of the "save" button you normally see it said "vote now". anyone else get this?


Can you link to the post? Solaris may be able to give you some useful information if he knows where the problem is.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I just edited a post and instead of the "save" button you normally see it said "vote now". anyone else get this?



What skin & browser did it occur on?  Are you still experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

lol Solaris got banned?

 I was using the Akatsuki skin on the Dolphin browser on my phone. havent seen the issue since though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

SOLARIS CAN'T HELP YOU NOW.

NONE OF THE MODS CAN.

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 31, 2013)

What's the point of having the DST option if this forum can't even detect it?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> What's the point of having the DST option if this forum can't even detect it?



The forum does  detect it.  I'm assuming that the forum time is an hour behind for you?  That's normal for NF whenever it is DST starts and ends in Germany.  It'll fix itself eventually.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 31, 2013)

It was DST in my neck of the woods like three weeks ago.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2013)

The server is located in Germany so this problem begins when it is DST in Germany.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The server is located in Germany so this problem begins when it is DST in Germany.


What? A webserver should not be using local time, see . Give Tazmo and Mbxx a good talking to.


----------



## Tobi Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Tobi is confused, is this about posts not counting as posts? Or are there more bugs that Tobi Sama had not found that they are/have fixed?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 31, 2013)

Tobi hasn't read the FAQ


> I'm making posts. Why isn't my post count going up?        There are sections of the forum where posts do not count towards your total. These are:
> 
> Konoha Times
> Academy Registration
> ...


----------



## Tobi Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Tobi hasn't read the FAQ



Tobi may have... Skimmed a little.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't see some avatars and signatures.

For example: I don't see my avatar, only writing "Boom~of~Doom avatar" that's all.

edit: like that


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2013)

Check if you still have that problem in another browser.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't read any text that has been bolded. It just doesn't show up. I have to hit 'quote', read what's there, then go back. It's so annoying. It's been doing it for a few weeks now. Is this happening to anyone else here?

It's only here on NF. On other forums the bolded text shows up fine


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you adblock the "Your Ad Here" ad that Tazmo/Mbxx put up a while back?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 9, 2013)

I have my adblocker on, but I don't remember ever blocking any particular ad here. They don't show up for me to block them


Do you know the address of that ad, so I can check if I have it blocked?


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

It's not really an image, it's just a hyperlink that can be blocked.  Switch to the Orange skin and see if it appears, it should be near the top.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 9, 2013)

The orange skin is what I use. There's nothing like that near the top. Maybe I blocked whatever it was and don't remember. If an ad showed up I most likely would block it.

...Don't suggest I just turn off the adblocker. I tried that just now, and there are at least 5X the ads as there were before I started blocking them. There's a nasty mess of ads all over


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not sure which browser you are using but the ad-block for Opera registers the url as the following:


```
www.narutoforums.com##B
```

Getting rid of that should fix the problem.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 9, 2013)

I unblocked that. Now I just have 2 links with blue writing saying "your ad here" near the top, and one near the bottom. I don't know why i would've bothered to block them.  I think that has fixed the problem. I can't find any posts with missing writing, and I see some bolded text. Thanks


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 11, 2013)

Just got one of those fake "virus alerts" that tells you your computer needs to be scanned and then directs you to a fake scan page once you click "OK" or try to x-out.

Keep your eyes peeled for these. They are a pain in the ass and _should not be here_.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2013)

If it happens again please take a note of what page you were on and if possible take a screenshot of the ads appearing at the moment.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Just got one of those fake "virus alerts" that tells you your computer needs to be scanned and then directs you to a fake scan page once you click "OK" or try to x-out.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for these. They are a pain in the ass and _should not be here_.


To prevent this from happening, don't click on ads.

Also what Solaris said.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 14, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To prevent this from happening, don't click on ads.
> 
> Also what Solaris said.



I don't click on ads. No one in their right mind ever clicks on ads.

I'm still getting malware alerts from this site, btw.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 14, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't click on ads. No one in their right mind ever clicks on ads.
> 
> I'm still getting malware alerts from this site, btw.


Do you have adblock installed? Also try NotScripts, that should prevent unknown ad providers from doing strange stuff.

After that, try Firefox instead of Chrome.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Do you have adblock installed? Also try NotScripts, that should prevent unknown ad providers from doing strange stuff.



I'll look into it.

Still, though. I don't have this problem anywhere else except NF. It didn't used to happen up until a few months ago. And now it happens pretty frequently.



> After that, try Firefox instead of Chrome.



*uses IE* >___>


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> *uses IE*


There's your problem.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

*uses IE, complains about malware*


----------



## fleaky (Apr 18, 2013)

i have trouble with posting in 	
Music Department, Konoha Theatre and	
Gaming Department section   i try use different browsers and clearing cookie and choose other forum skin too


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2013)

fleaky said:


> i have trouble with posting in
> Music Department, Konoha Theatre and
> Gaming Department section   i try use different browsers and clearing cookie and choose other forum skin too


Let an admin know. You may have landed in the wrong usergroup.

Are you sure you haven't done anything to deserve a section ban at all?


----------



## fleaky (Apr 19, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Let an admin know. You may have landed in the wrong usergroup.
> 
> Are you sure you haven't done anything to deserve a section ban at all?


 what you mean? i might read any thread in this section


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 19, 2013)

fleaky said:


> what you mean? i might read any thread in this section


In that something is up with your account's permissions.

You see everyone on this list?

You need to pm someone under the admin section. Try Kira Yamato. Failing that, ask Reznor about it.


----------



## Vice (Apr 24, 2013)

Anybody else getting a "NarutoMP4Downloads" link at the bottom of every post?


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 24, 2013)

Vice said:


> Anybody else getting a "NarutoMPVDownloads" link at the bottom of every post?



I am seeing that link, too, but only with the new skin.


----------



## GrimTwin21589 (Apr 24, 2013)

...so it's tagged in every post? Just makes me want to not click it even more.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 24, 2013)

GrimTwin21589 said:


> ...so it's tagged in every post? Just makes me want to not click it even more.


Pretty much, yeah. Don't blame Tazmo for it though, it's needed to fund the board.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 24, 2013)

Vice said:


> Anybody else getting a "NarutoMP4Downloads" link at the bottom of every post?



Yes.

Are you guys sure....I thought we were hacked.

And why wouldn't an advertisement be at the top or the bottom. In every post? That's just weird.


----------



## NightRaven (Apr 24, 2013)

LOL. I though I was infected by a Malware.

Shit's annoying. 

Good thing I got Ad blocker. Right click > Block element.


----------



## SilenceOz (Apr 25, 2013)

>.> Couldn't post an announcement somewhere about it?
I also thought it was malware.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 27, 2013)

Would someone mind telling me:
1. what the fuck this is:


2. and why the fuck it shows up every time I go into my User Control Panel...

3. and how the fuck to get rid of it?

MAKE IT STOP IT IS SO FUCKING ANNOYING! THAT FUCKING MUSIC IT MAKES ME WANT TO DIE!


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Would someone mind telling me:
> 1. what the fuck this is:
> 
> 
> ...



Some troll decided to rep you with a few bbcode tags that cause that nonsense to appear.  I removed them so they shouldn't appear anymore.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Some troll decided to rep you with a few bbcode tags that cause that nonsense to appear.  I removed them so they shouldn't appear anymore.



Thank you!


----------



## Nikushimi (May 10, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> There's your problem.





Amrun said:


> *uses IE, complains about malware*



There's still a malware problem.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 10, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> There's still a malware problem.



^ Use that.

It's also possible the site may have been false positive'd in the malware dictionary. Wait for a few days and it should clear.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ^ Use that.
> 
> It's also possible the site may have been false positive'd in the malware dictionary. Wait for a few days and it should clear.



I use IE. >__>

Also, it won't let me download it for some reason. Says it doesn't have the program to open it.

Also, 18+ malware alerts in the past thirty seconds is not good, fellas. Someone should really get on that soon...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I use IE. >__>
> 
> Also, it won't let me download it for some reason. Says it doesn't have the program to open it.
> 
> Also, 18+ malware alerts in the past thirty seconds is not good, fellas. Someone should really get on that soon...


Adblock is a chrome and firefox extension.


^ use that and then you can dl and use adblock

I would not use IE if you paid me. IE goes by the name Virus Explorer in tech circles.


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

Some of the emoticon images not showing up.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2013)

BD said:


> Some of the emoticon images not showing up.


You may have run into a network error. Follow  and press CTRL-SHIFT-R. This should reload the assets on the page. Failing that clear your cache.

Even so, some do not load because the image has expired (some imageshack and imageftw images) or the url has moved (some photobucket images).

The following smilies are currently affected:
[noparse]





:ho




:repstorm







bama



:sweat

:sleepy









[/noparse]

This should match up on your end. I'll let an admin know.


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

I've cleared my cache and everything.

Those are the smilies that are still missing. So if they expired am I screwed or is their a fix to get them running again?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2013)

BD said:


> I've cleared my cache and everything.
> 
> Those are the smilies that are still missing. So if they expired am I screwed or is their a fix to get them running again?


The fix goes by the name of Reznor 

I've already messaged him, he'll fix it up when he has time.


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The fix goes by the name of Reznor
> 
> I've already messaged him, he'll fix it up when he has time.



Thank You. +reps.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2013)

cleared cache and flushed DNS and relogged


some forum stuff/images still missing


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> cleared cache and flushed DNS and relogged
> 
> 
> some forum stuff/images still missing


The image provider you have reached in unavailable at the moment. Please hang up and call again later.


Check the five posts about you, fs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2013)

I saw

but it's not just smilies, it's report/quote/reply etc. etc. buttons missing



same thing ?


----------



## Darth (May 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I saw
> 
> but it's not just smilies, it's report/quote/reply etc. etc. buttons missing
> 
> ...



dont use the akatsuki skin. 

orange skin is working fine for me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2013)

oh yeah, that might be it

shame, I can only tolerate the akatsuki skin


----------



## Golden Circle (May 11, 2013)

Just use the Sasuke skin, FS. It's the closest to the Akatsuki skin.

btw, it is exactly the same problem.


----------



## Darth (May 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> oh yeah, that might be it
> 
> shame, I can only tolerate the akatsuki skin



Yeah I prefer it too but the broken images are pretty lame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

i don't think i have used any skin but the Akatsuki skin.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Even so, some do not load because the image has expired (some imageshack and imageftw images) or the url has moved (some photobucket images).
> 
> The following smilies are currently affected:
> [noparse]
> ...



Most of those smileys should be fixed, a few are still broken because we don't have the images for them at the moment. 



Fluttershy said:


> I saw
> 
> but it's not just smilies, it's report/quote/reply etc. etc. buttons missing
> 
> ...



It is because of the same problem, imageftw went down causing a few of NF's images/smileys to go down with it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2013)

it's definitely skin related too, since right now at worst some smilies are missing on Sasuke/Naruto skin, but reply/quotes etc. all still broken on Akatsuki


----------



## Ash (May 12, 2013)

This is the exact problem I had with the Sakura skin, so I switched to Akatsuki skin... Why must I keep breaking NF


----------



## lacey (May 13, 2013)

The Akatsuki skin was really the only aside from the Sakura skin that I liked, but it's suddenly the same problems all over again. 

Time to try and find another one, I guess.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 13, 2013)

I swear this is all a part of Tazmo's plan to get people to actually use that new skin of his.

Well it's not going to work, you hear me!?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I swear this is all a part of Tazmo's plan to get people to actually use that new skin of his.
> 
> Well it's not going to work, you hear me!?


*cough*No skin*cough*

I'd good money to see someone break any vb builtin skin. (php editing not included.)


----------



## GRIMMM (May 13, 2013)

Glad to know I'm not the only one with this problem, thought it might have been my browser blocking images or something stupid. Akatsuki is the skin I've used from day 1, but until it is fixed I can deal with the Sasuke skin.

Any ETA on a fix?


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

site extremely slugish up to timeout/ google cannot reach msg. ran tracert. not on my end. prly can't do anything but maybe somebody wants to know ...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2013)

haegar said:


> site extremely slugish up to timeout/ google cannot reach msg. ran tracert. not on my end. prly can't do anything but maybe somebody wants to know ...


Two possibilities:
1. A maintenance script is running. <-- unlikely
2. The site got hacked and is running an previously-unnoticed botnet <-- more likely, the board is running old software.

The reason why the second is more likely: blackhats keep track of patched bugs between versions. And every now and then we get malware alerts, that may not be due to content served on the page, but the server's behavior on non-http ports.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

might have been a temporary routing issue on the last few hops its gone now. the botnet notion is very reassuring


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2013)

so is Akatsuki skin getting fixed any time soon ?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so is Akatsuki skin getting fixed any time soon ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2013)

er, my quick reply window isn't showing


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> er, my quick reply window isn't showing



Does it happen in multiple sections and in every skin?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Does it happen in multiple sections and in every skin?


yes to both


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Can you take a screenshot of how it looks?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2013)

nvm, I just clicked the button which hides it by accident

TT


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

I assumed that was what had happened.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jul 22, 2013)

Norton Antivirus keeps giving me this warning when I reload certain pages in Konoha Library.  

"web attack: flashpack malicious swf download"

"An intrusion attempt by cdn.adnxs.com was blocked."

"Severity: High"

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Norton Antivirus keeps giving me this warning when I reload certain pages in Konoha Library.
> 
> "web attack: flashpack malicious swf download"
> 
> ...



If you see the message again could you link me to the thread(s) you get the message in?


----------



## Krory (Jul 22, 2013)

I think your problem is having Norton Antivirus.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2013)

avast or comodo are better antivirus than norton.

My antivirus is my operating system. As a Linux user, I simply don't get any Windows viruses. 

And Tazmo should stick with a reputable ad provider like Google Adwords or Yahoo Bing.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jul 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> If you see the message again could you link me to the thread(s) you get the message in?


No problem. I'll do just that.



krory said:


> I think your problem is having Norton Antivirus.


Certainly a possibility. However, I'm not having this problem with any other website. Norton has worked well for the most part and is free with my ISP so whatever. 

I used to be a devout Avira user, but then they started changing it around and it got annoying. I still stuck with it for awhile, until I caught something nasty that totally knocked Avira off the rails. I had to restore to an earlier version. I tried Comodo, it didn't really work for me. Avast slowed down my system severely. I ended up with Norton.


Rainbow Dash said:


> avast or comodo are better antivirus than norton.
> 
> My antivirus is my operating system. As a Linux user, I simply don't get any Windows viruses.
> 
> And Tazmo should stick with a reputable ad provider like Google Adwords or Yahoo Bing.


Yeah. I used to use Ubuntu, but my desktops are outdated and my laptop is all windows. And most of my files and software is windows. Not much luck with emulation on LINUX. I've thought about a dual boot with Ubuntu as my internet OS and windows as my offline OS, but I'd really have to clean off my hard drive to work that. So far I've been to lazy to do that.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jul 22, 2013)

Just to update, from what I can tell it's not any specific page. 

It seems to happen whenever a flash advertisement pops up at the top of any page.

Maybe Norton is just twitchy IDK, but this doesn't happen on other websites.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2013)

)

)


Is there a way to fix it so the forum doesn't mess these kinds of links up?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> )
> 
> )
> 
> ...


No, you have to manually tag them. That's a bug in vb; when a url ends with a closing parenthesis, it can't tell if you're putting stuff in a parenthesis () like that, or putting it in . So it errs with the idea that urls usually don't end with a parenthesis. The solution is to tag your links correctly, as I said, or put a empty **


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know if you hadn't noticed this already but unless you log in, you're unable to see the Fanclub section and lurk in it...


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> I don't know if you hadn't noticed this already but unless you log in, you're unable to see the Fanclub section and lurk in it...



We're aware of the situation and are working to resolve it.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2013)

There is a similar problem with the Blender


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> There is a similar problem with the Blender



The Blender is meant to be hidden from guests.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> The Blender is meant to be hidden from guests.



*For now...*


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm getting random words in people's posts becoming links to random websites correlating with the word. They're being added by viglink. Anyone else have this happening?


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 15, 2013)

How hard is it to install Adblock and maybe NoScript if you want to go that far?

Serious gaiz.


----------



## Undead (Aug 15, 2013)

krory said:


> *For now...*


Don't imply such horrid ideas.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2013)

As if you even care.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2013)

Viglink is indeed an NF ad thing - many people have gotten it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 20, 2013)

krory said:


> Viglink is indeed an NF ad thing - many people have gotten it.



My NoScript is blocking it, but is this what keeps making my NF browser tabs keep spontaneously reloading?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Uh what's wrong with the clock? It jumped ahead an hour.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 26, 2013)

The time is set to GMT - 4 and I can't change it.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh what's wrong with the clock? It jumped ahead an hour.





Bioness said:


> The time is set to GMT - 4 and I can't change it.



Daylights saving time ended in Germany.  Whenever it starts and ends there is always some error with the forum time.  It'll fix itself in a day or two.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't log out, can someone help with this. I can't find the log out button on any theme.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

Does the problem still persist?  Is does it occur in other browsers?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2013)

So I've been unable to access this forum for the past 40 minutes.

That's a problem.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2013)

Been getting database errors here and there for the last hour now. Is NF about to explode?


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll inform Mbxx about it but hopefully it won't occur again.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2013)

It occurs multiple times a year, so...


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2013)

I meant anytime soon.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh it's never soon, but at the most inconvenient of times the gateway timeout error will creep from the darkness and attack. 

It is still out there, waiting, watching, learning, and when the time is right the forums will become 504'd for good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2013)

Any idea what is causing this error on embedded videos, Preet?


----------



## Zenith (Nov 28, 2013)

scroll down and a guy explains the solution( he mentions it has to do with a malware)


----------



## Bioness (Feb 3, 2014)

Viglink is linking words and phrases to ad sites even with Adblock. This is occurring on both Firebox and Chrome.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2014)

^I've noticed this happening too.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 4, 2014)

I just saw this today, but not this morning.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my god, the fucking thing just linked Viglink.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2014)

Sadly, this isn't really a technical difficulty.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 4, 2014)

I get this thread and the Forum Problems Everywhere mixed up, they do basically the same thing, but one is more active than the other.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 4, 2014)

To people having problems with Viglink, use their Opt-out feature.



That should stop the link replacing shenanigans.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2014)

^That seems to solve the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> To people having problems with Viglink, use their Opt-out feature.
> 
> 
> 
> That should stop the link replacing shenanigans.



This man deserves a medal. You should put up an announcement on the site


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Sadly, this isn't really a technical difficulty.


Yes it is. Tazmo needs to get rid of this shit.

I don't want my posts being used for advertising.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2014)

Further, I have to hover over every link to see whether it is actually an ad or a legit link. And it is rapidly becoming a major nuisance.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunny, opt-out of Viglink crap.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2014)

recently theres been a swarm of mendozzas...

do something bout it


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Sunny, opt-out of Viglink crap.


This doesn't get rid of them entirely, or do I have to opt-out every time I clear my cookies?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 4, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> This doesn't get rid of them entirely, or do I have to opt-out every time I clear my cookies?



It's very likely a cookie-based thing. If you clear your cookies, viglink will probably forget your decision.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> It's very likely a cookie-based thing. If you clear your cookies, viglink will probably forget your decision.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 7, 2014)

the link you provided does no longer work.


----------



## Solace (Feb 7, 2014)

Oceania said:


> the link you provided does no longer work.



still works for me


----------



## Ghost (Feb 8, 2014)

i got the ads again just now..


----------



## Kanki (Feb 8, 2014)

No matter what computer I use, every single page I get diverted to this site: 

Which microsoft tells me is a virus site too. It took me literally 10 minutes to get to this page...the forum is almost unviewable.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 8, 2014)

I am not getting redirected at all.  Check for malware on your computer. Check the browser for unfamiliar addons, some of them can get forced in without your knowledge and ramdomly redirects you to a shit site.

Malwarebyte helps a lot here.


----------



## Zorp (Feb 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> To people having problems with Viglink, use their Opt-out feature.
> 
> 
> 
> That should stop the link replacing shenanigans.





BlueDemon said:


> This man deserves a medal. You should put up an announcement on the site



THANK YOU.  I just saw the notice at the top of the site and it helped me a lot.  The link ads were becoming quite irritating.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 9, 2014)

Wilykat said:


> I am not getting redirected at all.  Check for malware on your computer. Check the browser for unfamiliar addons, some of them can get forced in without your knowledge and ramdomly redirects you to a shit site.
> 
> Malwarebyte helps a lot here.



Thanks, though it was happening on 3 different computers. I've been on for about 10 minutes now though, and I was redirected to some kind of gaming site, though it appeared to be safe enough. 

Yesterday was much worse though.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 9, 2014)

The problem seems to have gone, btw


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2014)

What is with the long announcement?

EDIT: It's gone. What was written was about a man who needed people to fuel his army or something.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 10, 2014)

When using No-Skin, there is Advertisements in the middle and right side of the screen, and the middle one appears it should be on the left.  Adblock does not block.

And in the Bathhouse, there is a nasty malware advertisement that causes broswers to crash.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 10, 2014)

My problem has come back. I've had to switch computers. I've put some new protection on my computer and it's a powerful virus. Somehow it's locked on to my lap top and whenever I come on this site, it takes me to the site (which then gets blocked, so I end up with a white screen and a bunch of virus notifications).

It's gotten into my lap top so deep I'll have to basically take my lap top apart and start from scratch. It's not hit my mums lap top as bad yet.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 10, 2014)

Error 504 and database error for the last hour or so.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 23, 2014)

All day today, whenever I try to search through a threads "Who posted" links, I get a database error.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmm, the problem doesn't occur for me. 

Try using a different browser.  Also, is anyone else experiencing it?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 23, 2014)

It just started working 

Edit: It isn't working in the Mafia section it seems.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2014)

What was that?  Almost 3 hours of fatal errors?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2014)

Server cache issues.

Dat's some hardware problems, son.


----------



## Cord (Mar 27, 2014)

NF apocalypse. It's coming.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2014)

Fun fact: If krory was mod, this would not have happened.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 27, 2014)

Worst April's Fool prank ever. Even worse than last year.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2014)

Goodbye 10yrs of NF


----------



## Mizura (Mar 27, 2014)

Did the servers melt because KlK was late so Blue threw a fit?


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm blaming preet cause it makes sense


----------



## scerpers (Mar 27, 2014)

fucking dream


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't blame me, I was at work until just now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Worst April's Fool prank ever. Even worse than last year.



Oh I forgot that is coming.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 27, 2014)

stop changing your name so much


----------



## Magician (Mar 28, 2014)

So what's that thing you go to to get rid of the links in text?


----------



## Cord (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 28, 2014)

What's with the trojan whenever I click on the Bathhouse?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2014)

why cant i adblock ad placeholders on klk skin?
and
this one really needs an answer


> orochimaru > you


why?????


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> What's with the trojan whenever I click on the Bathhouse?



Could you elaborate on this?

What exactly happens?

What browser, operating system, and are you using adblock?

Could you right click somewhere on the front page and click "View Page Source", then copy and paste all of it into an unlisted/private pastebin and link me to it?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 29, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Could you elaborate on this?
> 
> What exactly happens?
> 
> ...



I click on the Konaha Bathhouse link and my antivirus pops up saying it blocked a malicious link, when I look into the information, I get this: JS:Includer-BAO [Trj]

Sometimes I can get in, see a few posts, but it never loads the page entirely, if it does so at all.


----------



## 115 (Mar 29, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I click on the Konaha Bathhouse link and my antivirus pops up saying it blocked a malicious link, when I look into the information, I get this: JS:Includer-BAO [Trj]
> 
> Sometimes I can get in, see a few posts, but it never loads the page entirely, if it does so at all.



Something similar is happening with me too. I get an instant disconnect when Avast is on, if I disable it, then I can browse the section as normal. It effects both Firefox and Chrome - I should mention that I have the AdBlock Plus add-on. 

Here's the pastebin:


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2014)

Bathhouse has a trojan


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 29, 2014)

Problem seems to have gone away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Bathhouse has a trojan



You visit the bathhouse? But it doesn't have bug on bug action..


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 30, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I click on the Konaha Bathhouse link and my antivirus pops up saying it blocked a malicious link, when I look into the information, I get this: JS:Includer-BAO [Trj]
> 
> Sometimes I can get in, see a few posts, but it never loads the page entirely, if it does so at all.





115 said:


> Something similar is happening with me too. I get an instant disconnect when Avast is on, if I disable it, then I can browse the section as normal. It effects both Firefox and Chrome - I should mention that I have the AdBlock Plus add-on.
> 
> Here's the pastebin:





Swarmy said:


> Bathhouse has a trojan





Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Problem seems to have gone away.



Googled around quite a bit. It seems that it was a false positive. Ton of threads about that specific trojan popped up on Avast's forum within the last few days, but not so much anywhere else. Problem was solved in an Avast update so it no longer falsely detects it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it just me or did NF finally reach the rep singularity?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 30, 2014)

Weird. I've tried this account and my dupe and both Firefox and Chrome, same Orange and No Skin,  and that doesn't happen to me


----------



## Xin (Mar 30, 2014)

It seems like someone is trolling you, Zaru. 

I suspect Dream or Reznor.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 30, 2014)

.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

well zaru himself is a rep vortex so maybe this is fate


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Apr 1, 2014)

Why does everyone have "Blind" in front of their names now? Wtf?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 1, 2014)

I would like to report a problem.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I seem to have gone blind!


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

i am sure it is some prank from their side . why not admin has blind in front of his name? 

well i have given him +ve reputation for that


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 1, 2014)

In b4 mods change it to Lesbians instead of Blind


----------



## Space (Apr 1, 2014)

OMG I have gone blind!! XP


----------



## Olivia (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it's just you Zaru.


----------



## Mako (Apr 1, 2014)

hue hue hue

don't lose your way, nf


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I think it's just you Zaru.



Well, it went away after like 10 minutes

Not even the first time that the rep blocks show up in random parts of the forum structure, it's scary


----------



## Azula (Apr 1, 2014)

why am i seeing the word "Blind" in front of every username 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Forum was down for hours again.

This is about 10 hours total of downtime in the last week......


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Forum was down for hours again.
> 
> This is about 10 hours total of downtime in the last week......



When did it go down and how long did it last?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 2, 2014)

Can you fix the damn download of that sfx file ?

Everyone who uses NF on mobile and happens to have windows mobile gets that shit.

Zaru knows what im talking about he has the same shit problem.


----------



## Xin (Apr 2, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> When did it go down and how long did it last?



Several hours (~6). 

Bad gateway 402 error + Database error (MySQL Error : MySQL server has gone away)


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm not sure when the site was able to be accessed again, but I do know that I could not access it sometime after 2:43 am GMT.


----------



## Xin (Apr 2, 2014)

And there was no sight of Tazmo/Mbxx, so it fixed itself somehow.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks       .


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

fuck you dream
but thanks for fixing it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Xin said:


> Several hours (~6).
> 
> Bad gateway 402 error + Database error (MySQL Error : MySQL server has gone away)



Yep. I think it was a little over 6... It happened about 10-15 minutes after the new Naruto chapter came out, and stayed down for a long time.

I managed to make it to the Telegrams a couple of times, but then it would timeout almost immediately.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I selected the spiral rep bar but my rep bar still looks the same? Is there an issue with it?


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Well I selected the spiral rep bar but my rep bar still looks the same? Is there an issue with it?



No, that does nothing at the moment and is meant to determine if you want to see spiral rep or not.  In order to have spiral rep you have have over 2 million rep or else you'll have the regular rep bars.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> No, that does nothing at the moment and is meant to determine if you want to see spiral rep or not.  In order to have spiral rep you have have over 2 million rep or else you'll have the regular rep bars.



Ohhhh I see, thank you.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone else having this issue? Cleared my cache and all that too.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

Ugh, seems like the place where many of the images were hosted went down.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2014)

I switched from Kill la Kill to the NF skin, and it went away. I mean, not my fave skin, but better than that mess.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, I removed the worst of it but there are still some images that need to be fixed.  I'll get around to doing that a bit later.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2014)

Is that why I had to change so many images on my custom skin?


----------



## Harlita (Apr 16, 2014)

Shin said:


> Can you fix the damn download of that sfx file ?
> 
> Everyone who uses NF on mobile and happens to have windows mobile gets that shit.
> 
> Zaru knows what im talking about he has the same shit problem.


 
Im not seeing it anymore on my windows phone. Are you? 

edit: ugh nevermind, its back,lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2014)

Admins trolling again?  

Never gets old..


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Apr 16, 2014)

When I'm trying to post a thread, a pop up appears that's a blank page, t& the little flashing vertical black bar that shows my cursor is ready for me to type leaves the box where I'm trying to type the message. So as lognas this continues I cannot make a new thread.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 16, 2014)

Those bored admins.  First changing our names to an awesome blue.  Now a green that is so bright it's impossible to read.


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope they do something different and that actually lasts this time around.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

should i feel special since i am not being modded


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2014)

The little smile is hilarious.


----------



## Nordstrom (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the flaming eyes


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 16, 2014)

Ernie is banned...

admins are bored...

connection?


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 16, 2014)

so thats why the name colors were off earlier


----------



## Revolution (Apr 16, 2014)

How long are we all going to be Daruman?


----------



## Mako (Apr 17, 2014)

Either someone fucked around with the KLK theme or the mods are continuing to play around with us.


----------



## NarutoIsLegit (Apr 21, 2014)

What's this


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 24, 2014)

trying to upload some icons in the giveaway thread, but they all turn out like this


----------



## Shaz (Apr 25, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> trying to upload some icons in the giveaway thread, but they all turn out like this



It's because you're missing the image extension, within the tags.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaz said:


> It's because you're missing the image extension, within the tags.



thanks for the info.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Apr 27, 2014)

What about the problem for me I mentioned on the previous page?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 6, 2014)

Is the akatsuki avatar removed permantently?


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2014)

uh, yeah, I know this is a super-late question, but I just now felt arsed to ask:

what happened to the YMP3s?


----------



## dream (May 8, 2014)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> What about the problem for me I mentioned on the previous page?



Could you take a screenshot of when it happens?  Also, what browser does it occur in? 



klad said:


> Is the akatsuki avatar removed permantently?



The Akatsuki avatar? 



Stunna said:


> uh, yeah, I know this is a super-late question, but I just now felt arsed to ask:
> 
> what happened to the YMP3s?



Youtube changed some things with their player which resulted in the YMP3 player on NF having some errors.  Reznor will get around to fixing it...eventually.


----------



## Reznor (May 9, 2014)

> Youtube changed some things with their player which resulted in the YMP3 player on NF having some errors.  Reznor will get around to fixing it...eventually.


 I need to make myself a to-do list in the HR.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2014)

Don't you just love when NF goes completely bonkers?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 11, 2014)

The  page has malware on it, apparently, so I can't access it anymore.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Don't you just love when NF goes completely bonkers?



Does it still occur? 



CM Pope said:


> The  page has malware on it, apparently, so I can't access it anymore.



That's something that we don't have any control over.  Try contacting the admins listed here:


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 12, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> That's something that we don't have any control over.  Try contacting the admins listed here:



I can't...Malware.


----------



## dummy plug (May 14, 2014)

how come i dont see the wallpaper theme changer anymore?


----------



## Ram (May 18, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Don't you just love when NF goes completely bonkers?



dat rep lol


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2014)

Malware detected


----------



## Mikaveli (May 20, 2014)

For some reason youtube tags are broken for me


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> The Akatsuki avatar?


Akatsuki skin


----------



## Ceria (Jun 3, 2014)

For some reason my signature and avatar are missing, the KLK skin has the top banner missing and the bar gifs are gone. I changed to the sasuke skin and he's up there but the sig and av are still missing. It's not just me some are missing and some aren't.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 3, 2014)

My signature had the img code but it wasn't showing up, the avatar had been erased, for some reason in the theater convo i see no avatars where as prior to logging out and relogging in i saw two of the group's avatars but now none.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 3, 2014)

i can't view your sig either(ava is working aight). try uploading it somewhere else


----------



## eHav (Jun 3, 2014)

is it normal to have links popping up in some topics? i was going through the oberyn vs jaime topic and a bunch of links to ebay and whatever were there. something about viglink whatever that is. is the issue on my end?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm using Chrome and whenever that happens all I have to do is check my extensions -- they're usually unwanted ones that have installed themselves -- and remove them. Usually solves the problem.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 3, 2014)

Boshi said:


> i can't view your sig either(ava is working aight). try uploading it somewhere else



I forgot to mention i removed it, but the site had deleted information of the av, it was like it was never there. I'll reload the sig.


----------



## eHav (Jun 3, 2014)

its was the same issue we had a message about a while back, it seems it turned itself back on. its disabled again


----------



## Ceria (Jun 3, 2014)

It was a problem on my end, needed to clear the cache and then restart.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2014)

Man that was a long downtime.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

Wtf happened this was so long


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2014)

Did the new chapter made that the site crash?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

New ads are popping up for me (in texts as links) even though I'm using adblock?

Any help?


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> New ads are popping up for me (in texts as links) even though I'm using adblock?
> 
> Any help?



If it's Viglink, this pot might help:




I had to use the link again recently because I noticed that some text was made into links. I had previously opted out months ago.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 5, 2014)

Profile > Statistics > Find All Posts By [My Username].

The results aren't updating with any of the posts I've made after the 1st of this month, despite posting in the same sections.


----------



## EnergySage (Jun 7, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> This bastard is putting itself into my computer:
> 
> It downloads automatically, so I have to quickly delete the file from my downloads. Only ever from this forum.
> 
> Do you disable or enable that viglink? I can't remember if I've done it before...



I'm having this problem as well


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 8, 2014)

its effecting my Windows 8 desktop.   my Windows 7 isn't effected on my laptop

we need that link blocked by the site


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 8, 2014)

May someone illuminate me as to why Opera next won't load the editor controls?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 8, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> For some reason youtube tags are broken for me



me to.... but meh what can we do.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 11, 2014)

My signature won't work but I checked the link and it opened


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2014)

When I view the url for the image you are using it brings up a download popup...host the image elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 12, 2014)

upload the image to a different photo sharing site


----------



## Ashi (Jun 12, 2014)

It's back


Thank you


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm having some trouble whenever I first go onto the site. A second or two after the homepage comes up I get a message saying the webpage isn't available. However, when referring to the website, this comes up:



It may just be something with Chrome, but I'm curious if anyone else has gotten this.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jun 16, 2014)

Do I need a minimum post count before I can make a thread in the Game Shelf forum? It keeps saying I don't have permission.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2014)

ShadowStep said:


> Do I need a minimum post count before I can make a thread in the Game Shelf forum? It keeps saying I don't have permission.



Users aren't allowed to create threads in the Game Shelf.  You'll have to make them in the Arcade.  After a certain time, assuming that the thread made is a discussion thread for a game, it will be moved to the game shelf.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 16, 2014)

I am having problems posting youtube videos.

For instance:

[YOUTUBE]  [/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/XnICFjDn97o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 16, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> I am having problems posting youtube videos.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



You should put the stuff after v= (or the be/ in the above URL) in YOUTUBE tags:

[YOUTUBE]XnICFjDn97o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 16, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> You should put the stuff after v= (or the be/ in the above URL) in YOUTUBE tags:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XnICFjDn97o[/YOUTUBE]



Ah!, I see. Thank you very much.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 19, 2014)

Is anyone getting a 400 Bad Request warning on this site in Firefox?

The site worked fine just this morning, but I could not do anything on this site after a while.

I am using Chrome right now.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm still having this issue in FF. Whenever I wait a while, I click on a link and go to another page on the site. However, if I try to access another page, I get the same 400 error warning.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you cleared your cache for Firefox?


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 20, 2014)

I just did. Looks like that worked.


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 25, 2014)

When I come to the forum, I usually go looking for unread posts to get caught up. Once in a while, there are no unread posts and on the top of the forum shows last visited (You last visited: Today at 09:42 PM) as exactly the same time as when I got to the forum, which somehow resets all the unread posts to be read.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 3, 2014)

When I go to the forum's main page, I get redirected to . Happens sometimes when I try to write a post, too.

Edit: nevermind, turned out to be a browser plugin issue. Fixed it myself.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jul 12, 2014)

Why is spacing in posts so odd? An empty line between paragraphs is treated as it should be, but an empty line after a quote seems to get eaten up so I always use a 2 empty lines.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't seem to go to too many threads around here without getting prompted to download  a Shockwave file. I get that pop up eveyr time. O_o And only on NF.

EDIT: I resolved the issue by disabling signatures....but still o_o


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I can't seem to go to too many threads around here without getting prompted to download  a Shockwave file. I get that pop up eveyr time. O_o And only on NF.
> 
> EDIT: I resolved the issue by disabling signatures....but still o_o



Are you using a browser where Flash is disabled or isn't available?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 13, 2014)

Dream said:


> Are you using a browser where Flash is disabled or isn't available?



I'm using Google Chrome. 

I enabled signatures again and every time I kept going through pages of random threads (just to test it) it kept prompting me to download a random/different Shockwave file each time I went to a different page and/or a different thread.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 19, 2014)

Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cunt changed my name to Toaster-Kun


Someone fix that


----------



## Shanks (Jul 20, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cunt changed my name to Toaster-Kun
> 
> 
> Someone fix that



Should have kept it. Everyone in this forum loved that name.  You should take one of then boys, Toaster-Kun.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't know why but every time I go into the Harbour Chat I get that as a pop up. It won't go away.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2014)

Kazuki used the asteroids tag which causes that to pop up.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> Kazuki used the asteroids tag which causes that to pop up.



Wow. I'm gunna neg him.

That was lame as fuck. 

Can you delete his comment please? 

Thanks Dream-kun. :33


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2014)

I removed it.


----------



## EnergySage (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm on mobile, and every thread I go into, it automatically opens a new tab, and tries to start loading a video. When you back out of it, the video tries to load again.

it has done this 7-8 times since I've started this post.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 14, 2014)

I think there might be a virus in the site. I keep getting fake "Java" update pop-ups (yes my pop-up blocker is on) that automatically redirect me away from the site. I'm pretty sure it's not just my computer because it only happens on this site. I googled it and what I got was that there can sometimes be a virus that infects a website without the administrator realizing that it has happened. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Ether (Aug 14, 2014)

TristinTargaryen said:


> I think there might be a virus in the site. I keep getting fake "Java" update pop-ups (yes my pop-up blocker is on) that automatically redirect me away from the site. I'm pretty sure it's not just my computer because it only happens on this site. I googled it and what I got was that there can sometimes be a virus that infects a website without the administrator realizing that it has happened. Anyone else have this problem?



Yeah, I had the same problem but the best way for me now is to turn the adblock on and block these stupid spam messages/java updates. 

It's just an indirect "fix" to the problem for me since if I don't have adblock on, it will pop up over and over without stopping.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2014)

What skin(s) does it occur in?


----------



## Ether (Aug 14, 2014)

Normal default mode.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 14, 2014)

Dream said:


> What skin(s) does it occur in?



Just the basic default skin which is what I'm using. Should I try the other ones?


----------



## Ether (Aug 14, 2014)

TristinTargaryen said:


> Just the basic default skin which is what I'm using. Should I try the other ones?



Right now, I'm on the Akatsuki skin one and it doesn't seem to affect it or maybe it's adblock or both.

I know the question is for Dream but whatever.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2014)

TristinTargaryen said:


> Just the basic default skin which is what I'm using. Should I try the other ones?



Yes, it'll give me a better idea of the problem.  I.e. a specific ad in one skin on an ad that plagues multiple skins.

Feng Shui, Akatsuki skin isn't available to members.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 14, 2014)

I tried other skins but it's still happening. Not sure what triggers it but it usually doesn't happen right away, just when loading a new page is when it usually occurs.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmm, I can only recreate it in the default and the Alternate skins.  In any case, I've alerted Tazmo as he is the one that will have to fix this considering that this likely is an ad problem.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> Hmm, I can only recreate it in the default and the Alternate skins.  In any case, I've alerted Tazmo as he is the one that will have to fix this considering that this likely is an ad problem.



Thanks. I switched to the Uchiha skin and it seems to be working fine on that one.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2014)

Youtube videos don't work for me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xTiDAuuUQ[/YOUTUBE]

it won't load all i see is a blank screen, how do I fix this? 

I'm using Windows 8.1


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 29, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Youtube videos don't work for me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xTiDAuuUQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




Works fine for me. Maybe the flash player was uninstalled?


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 31, 2014)

viglink doesn't get off... it's super annoying.

Edit:
oh I somehow fix it myself with adblock settings...


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2014)

@Rada



Although enabling viglink helps pay for nf... It's also tracking us all.

Such a bastard


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 31, 2014)

CA182 said:


> @Rada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried da link, it won't works. then I touch some button on adblock & wa-la.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 1, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Works fine for me. Maybe the flash player was uninstalled?



weird sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't 

like in this thread the video works but when i post a youtube vid  

 it doesn't work


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Sep 1, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> weird sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't
> 
> like in this thread the video works but when i post a youtube vid
> 
> it doesn't work




That could be the difference between "http://..." and "https://..." because the secure connection doesn't work.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Sep 13, 2014)

Not a technical problem or anything.

But wtf does the "loff on" selection mean? Never got that.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 16, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> That could be the difference between "http://..." and "https://..." because the secure connection doesn't work.



I'll give it a try


----------



## Felt (Sep 16, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Not a technical problem or anything.
> 
> But wtf does the "loff on" selection mean? Never got that.



it means love

or rep ;-)

it started as an in joke between me, fang and reznor.  but then it was just left on the forums


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 23, 2014)

Not a technical problem, but a suggestion given how at times large images mess with the post layouts, I did use Firebug to see if I could force big images to fit within the area a post's contents and this small piece of CSS worked (Orange skin only):



> .alt1 img
> {
> height: auto;
> max-width: 530px;
> }



By adding this into the orange skin and make similar code patches to the other skins' CSS you can make sure images never stretch pages.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Not a technical problem, but a suggestion given how at times large images mess with the post layouts, I did use Firebug to see if I could force big images to fit within the area a post's contents and this small piece of CSS worked (Orange skin only):
> 
> 
> 
> By adding this into the orange skin and make similar code patches to the other skins' CSS you can make sure images never stretch pages.



The problem with something like that is there are times when people want to post larger images and under spoiler tags I don't see that as a problem.  Even I do that from time to time.  This will prevent such a thing.  We have the imgfit tag that does something similar, makes it so that images take up 100% of the forum dimensions and thus prevents an image from breaking forum dimensions, which I feel is a decent alternative.  Of course it requires people to actually use the tag.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> That could be the difference between "http://..." and "https://..." because the secure connection doesn't work.



It works when i erase the s of https

thanks for the help


----------



## koshej (Oct 5, 2014)

Why can't people REP me???
Is there an option to turn it ON/OFF?
Also, I have been REP'ed a lot before, but now already 2 people complained about being unable to REP me.
HELP...


----------



## koshej (Oct 6, 2014)

THANKS YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR ANSWER, OH VENERABLE ADMINS.
You're SO FAST to BAN people - but it takes FOREVER for you to ANSWER direct questions...
*FACEPALM x9000*


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

was that the "short change" stuff?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2014)

Mbxx said:


> We just moved the Forums to 1GB just now. Sorry for the issues.



is this good?

what were we before?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay.  I suppose.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

so is all this like preparation for the influx of guests and members when the manga ends?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 5, 2014)

>mbxx has a blog

interesting


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

that blog just reminds me about pj


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 5, 2014)

For anyone complaining about issues with loading on the board right now..

Currently Active Users: 5060 ( 562 members and 4498 guests )

Most users ever online was 5,060, Today at 12:10 PM. 

^ That might be why.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 5, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> For anyone complaining about issues with loading on the board right now..
> 
> Currently Active Users: 5060 ( 562 members and 4498 guests )
> 
> ...




Is this also the reason why I get automatically logged out every 60 seconds?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's happening to me too
With cookies

It's annoying. There are sections I don't even have access to if unlogged


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, with cookies here too.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you two get logged out in other browsers as well?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 5, 2014)

It was happening in Firefox

Right now it isn't in either Firefox or Chrome

So no idea

Happened just now
In Chrome this time

I'm not going to try IE


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 5, 2014)

For me it is in Chrome.

But I also got logged in automatically. Strange.


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2014)

Mbxx said:


> With cookies ? Unlikely ?! BTW. testing it now without.
> 
> No issues for me.



What has Tazmo planned for this after Naruto ends?

Release us from our misery, mbxx.

Also: The page was down yeah, but my cookies are still working for this. Could be that session cookies got pruned tho (if you didn't click "remember me").


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 5, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Is this also the reason why I get automatically logged out every 60 seconds?



It only happened to me once, when I clicked on Area 11 from the main page. I arrived logged out all of a sudden.


I do have cookies enabled, btw. I have to clear them periodically.

Hasn't happened since then. I doubt it would unless we have a HUGE spike in viewers.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 6, 2014)

Using Firefox I get automatically logged out every now and then


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok now I'm getting logged off every second or so...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm having no problems at all today so I guess the problem for me was the high traffic of yesterday


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 6, 2014)

ane said:


> I'm having no problems at all today so I guess the problem for me was the high traffic of yesterday




Yes, same for me.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

I have not being logged out in Chrome over the last few days. I just get logged out in Safari on my iphone, but not as often as the guys above me.


----------



## DarkBadNiht (Nov 6, 2014)

What's wrong with youtube tag? Can't seem to make it work.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2014)

I still keep getting logged off almost every minute....


----------



## Iwanko (Nov 17, 2014)

What's wrong with  tags? I can't use them automatically on my Chrome .


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2014)

Guuuys, like I said above, I never get log out in Chrome. Not even happening as often anymore on Iphone Safari. What browsers are you guys using?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2014)

Ever since you guys put in that stupid VGI link, almost everytime I visit the forum, it locks up the browser.   It's getting very annoying.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Ever since you guys put in that stupid VGI link, almost everytime I visit the forum, it locks up the browser.   It's getting very annoying.



Disable VigLink here:


----------



## LesExit (Nov 30, 2014)

Why is reputation spelled wrong? Is it supposed to be funny?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 30, 2014)

On the Sasuke Skin, what is that small image in the bottom left corner?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay, so every-time I try to use NF on my phone on the way home or to work, I get redirected to spam promotion or dating service sites or some shit. And it's not just 1 redirect, but like 5 in 1 go. This morning I tried to use NF on the train and got redirected like 50 times in the process.

This is happening to a few of my friends here also.

It doesn't happen if I use my home wifi or work laptop however, just my phone and using my phone browser connection.

I tried removing cache and history, etc, but it's not working at all.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 4, 2014)

dat contrast

pretty much what i've come to expect from sotw


----------



## Monna (Dec 4, 2014)

brolmes said:


> dat contrast
> 
> pretty much what i've come to expect from sotw


Why is this piece of shit linked at the top and not Shroom's comic


----------



## brolmes (Dec 4, 2014)

probably because he didn't suck any dicks.. and only drew them 

while sotw on the other hand is the fellatio capital of nf


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

wutdo

bout to break my laptop


----------



## Xin (Dec 28, 2014)

Try the button on the top right "Retry for live version"


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

I did like j321oi4934 times and it either connects momentarily and inevitably gives me that connection error again or just refreshes the connection error


----------



## MyUberNick (Jan 8, 2015)

Today i loged in here from my mobile device and it took me 10 minutes (honestly) to freak8ng login cuz of ads showing up every 0.5 second, do u have some kind of app or something wh9ch can help me stop these ads on this site fro showing up every time i touch my screen?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2015)

Recently, I have not been able to see Youtube videos made with the Youtube tags in posts on this forum, as well as in my signature. Why is that? Is the problem with my own browser, or with the website?


----------



## kire (Jan 30, 2015)

MyUberNick said:


> Today i loged in here from my mobile device and it took me 10 minutes (honestly) to freak8ng login cuz of ads showing up every 0.5 second, do u have some kind of app or something wh9ch can help me stop these ads on this site fro showing up every time i touch my screen?



Adblock app works well...most of the time.
Try it see if it helps.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2015)

Each time I access the website lately my no script keeps saying it's prevented me from being redirected to another page.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

The server keeps crashing and I keep having to try the 'live' version.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm assuming the YMP3 tag, when wrapped around a youtube link, embeds an audio version of the link to be played. Does it require Adobe Flash?
Just checking, since I tried embedding it on my sig without success and I can't tell if it doesn't work because I haven't got Adobe Flash installed.

Picture of the issue:


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 8, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I'm assuming the YMP3 tag, when wrapped around a youtube link, embeds an audio version of the link to be played. Does it require Adobe Flash?
> Just checking, since I tried embedding it on my sig without success and I can't tell if it doesn't work because I haven't got Adobe Flash installed.
> 
> Picture of the issue:



The Youtube and YMP3 tags were recently switched over to use HTML5 by default (as well as having the ymp3 tags use the current version of the youtube player), so flash isn't required.

In your embed link, remove the "http://youtu.be/" portion, only the end bit is required.












:3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm using the Orange theme and after the pages been loaded completely the background color becomes white instead of black.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 13, 2015)

help, my username is a cat but I'm an octopus


----------



## haegar (Feb 13, 2015)

usernames have some serious pussy issues ...

this does not go well at all with my Kwon memorial set :/


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 13, 2015)

_Everybody _having a _cat _for their username isn't annoying _at all_.

​


----------



## Stannis (Feb 13, 2015)

haegar said:


> usernames have some serious pussy issues ...
> 
> this does not go well at all with my Kwon memorial set :/



i know right?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2015)

So I noticed when I search my posts, it only finds things up till the 11th. I've made posts outside of Telegram sections and yet none of it shows up and that kinda makes it more difficult to remember what I've responded to four days ago.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2015)

We're aware of the problem and are working to get Mbxx to fix it.


----------



## Katie Atome (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Dream, can you install an image resizer ? If you share any image that is big, it doesn't auto resizer it and thus distort the page look. It would be great if you install it. It should be as simple as uploading few files and importing an xml product.

This plugin is great, i use to use it with b 3.7.x


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2015)

Can't.  We don't have server access.  Mbxx/Tazmo do but they aren't going to give it to us.  Also, I imagine that some people would rather post large images in all their glory under spoiler tags.  In any case, you can use the imgfit bbcode to make sure that large images don't break forum dimensions.  use the following button to access the bbcode easily:


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2015)

Trying to give people rep but when I click on people's nicks, that window where you can give rep doesn't even come up  I use Chrome, is it a common problem?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2015)

My search function isn't working. It doesn't show my recent posts.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> My search function isn't working. It doesn't show my recent posts.



Kinda reported that myself a few posts before.

And it's sort of incovenient 10 days in. I don't exactly keep a log of every time I've posted.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2015)

We're aware of the issue but unfortunately the one with the power to resolve it is a bit hard to get a hold of at times.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> We're aware of the issue but unfortunately the one with the power to resolve it is a bit hard to get a hold of at times.



Then maybe arrange for someone else to be in that position ?

I mean, it's a pretty crippling technical problem and they can't be reached for over 10 days, there's something wrong with this picture.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 23, 2015)

Right now, what is the maximum avatar size I can have?

I wanna see how much bigger I can have my avy.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

So search now shows every post made until yesterday but not what I posted today.


----------



## Animesumo (Feb 27, 2015)

*Hey all!!!!!!*

Hey all!

Just wana say hi to everyone, I love this forum already!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2015)

My search limit isn't working i dont see my recent posts and other members as well


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 4, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> My search limit isn't working i dont see my recent posts and other members as well



I too share this problem.

Also the reputation button says _"Add to Re*Z*putation"_ and it drives my OCD friggin' _insane_ with that typo.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> My search limit isn't working i dont see my recent posts and other members as well



We're aware but unfortunately Mbxx is the only one that can fix it and he moves at a snail's pace at times. 



CM Pope said:


> I too share this problem.
> 
> Also the reputation button says _"Add to Re*Z*putation"_ and it drives my OCD friggin' _insane_ with that typo.



It is an intentional "typo" for a bit of fun.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> It is an intentional "typo" for a bit of fun.



I see!



I shall say no more about it, then. The world should not change upon the whims of one OCD stranger.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know, I'm sure that Reznor-kun is kind enough to listen to you.  I'll ask him.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> We're aware but unfortunately Mbxx is the only one that can fix it and he moves at a snail's pace at times.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an intentional "typo" for a bit of fun.



Can I ask what's causing the problem, in general ? Just curious.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2015)

something is wrong with my Recent Visitors 

even when different people visit my profile it just shows the same 10 usernames for months.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Can I ask what's causing the problem, in general ? Just curious.



Some bugs in our search engine.  Mbxx wasn't too clear.  



Prince Vegeta said:


> something is wrong with my Recent Visitors
> 
> even when different people visit my profile it just shows the same 10 usernames for months.



Are you sure that different people are visiting and not guests or the same people visiting again and again?  My name appeared on your list right now.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Some bugs in our search engine.  Mbxx wasn't too clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that different people are visiting and not guests or the same people visiting again and again?  My name appeared on your list right now.



I don't see your name and I'm sure because even the people that post on my VM don't get on my Recent Visitors


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Try checking with a different browser.  Both logged in and logged out.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2015)

It worked on Firefox when I logged out i was able to see your name and some other members that have recently visited my page.  

and it's working on Google Chrome as well. 

Thanks for the help, if it happens again and logging out doesn't help I'll let you know.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

You're welcome. ^_^


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh merciful Lord of All That Is and Is not.  Have I not loved you enough?  Have I not devoted myself to wincest?  Please, my Lord, tell me what I have done to displease you that you must test me so?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Some bugs in our search engine.  Mbxx wasn't too clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that different people are visiting and not guests or the same people visiting again and again?  My name appeared on your list right now.





Mbxx said:


> We just upgraded a server. That included an upgrade of the search database. And this new version works different from the old. Therefore customations had to be made. I think, there should not be any more issues ?



Thanks for the explanation. Seems to work now...of course I still need to make a post today to see if it actually goes beyond yesterday, unlike last time XD

Edit: Nope. Made two posts today, neither shows up in the search.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah it's still a bit bugged, I think


----------



## Xin (Mar 10, 2015)

Lezu said:


> yeah it's still a bit bugged, I think



Noticed this as well. 

User  has latest post 3 days ago, despite posting today.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought there was a rule of minimum posts to be able to post images in the forum. 
It does not apply to A11 because post count is off?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 11, 2015)

Kinda annoying cause that is like the only thing I use the search function on these types of forums for.

As when looking for specific threads or post, it isn't exactly the most accurate.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 12, 2015)

Now it's just flat out _*not *_searching, giving me this instead

connection to 10.0.0.11:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 12, 2015)

^ same. The search function does not work anymore.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 12, 2015)

it works now, but only in the sense of it showing past posts I've made

still doesn't show posts I've made even yesterday


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah it's back to seemingly only working up until someone fixes it, after which it won't update anymore and will have to wait for someone to fix it again every couple of days.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm sorry but can somebody please fix this now ? Every time a fix was claimed, it only included things up till the moment of fixing and failed to actually include any posts made after that. Three times it happened now.

Can someone seriously do something about this ?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 19, 2015)

We'd totally, totally love to but the search function is entirely Mbxx his domain

I know you'll tell us to contact him so let me say that we do that every two nanoseconds and the chance of him spawning is really low


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Well he still posted here saying it's fixed, and well, we all know it isn't.

Not wanting to sound entitled here or anything but kinda maybe want to get the point across that whatever's been done to try and fix the problem has just temporarily made the problem less severe but has yet to make it go away.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 19, 2015)

Well I sent the man an e-mail

Now we wait


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 19, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> We'd totally, totally love to but the search function is entirely Mbxx his domain
> 
> I know you'll tell us to contact him so let me say that we do that every two nanoseconds and the chance of him spawning is really low



Does he drop good loot?


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm a bit confused: Why do I see customized user profiles when I'm logged out, but not when I'm logged in?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 21, 2015)

You have probably set it so you don't see customized profiles. That only works when you're logged. 

If you want to see them again, you can go to a customized profile and click on "Show Users Customizations":


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah the search function is about a week out of date as far as I can see.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

ane said:


> You have probably set it so you don't see customized profiles. That only works when you're logged.
> 
> If you want to see them again, you can go to a customized profile and click on "Show Users Customizations":




Oh, think I disabled it by accident on my phone.

Thank you.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't get notifications when I look at this site through my phone. For example, I logged in and it said that I didn't have notifications. Then I looked at my profile and I had a new VM that wasn't notified to me.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 28, 2015)

Narukami said:


> I don't get notifications when I look at this site through my phone. For example, I logged in and it said that I didn't have notifications. Then I looked at my profile and I had a new VM that wasn't notified to me.



Try clearing your cache / cookies


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 2, 2015)

Did you guys break the word a-u-t-i-s-m?



Original post


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2015)

It was censored as a joke a while back.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't seem to wear transparent avatars, even though I've made sure the pictures I use are transparent .pngs. I'm embarrassed to ask but I don't think there's any way around it. 

Does anyone know how I can solve this problem?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 3, 2015)

Save it as a gif.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> Save it as a gif.



I've tried this as well but unfortunately, it didn't work either.
Thanks for trying to help though~


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 3, 2015)

Let me see the gif

I should be able to work it out


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I can't seem to wear transparent avatars, even though I've made sure the pictures I use are transparent .pngs. I'm embarrassed to ask but I don't think there's any way around it.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can solve this problem?



make sure they're under the file size and pixel size

if you're trying to put a 200x350px trans image, it'll get a white background.

You need a 150x150(or whatever your max is) transparent image to make it work.

if you still can't get it to work, post the avy here, we'll probably see the problem instantly.


edit: also never save it as a gif unless it's moving, it only has 256 colours and butchers quality.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 3, 2015)

OREO said:


> Let me see the gif
> 
> I should be able to work it out





Ultear said:


> make sure they're under the file size and pixel size
> 
> if you're trying to put a 200x350px trans image, it'll get a white background.
> 
> ...




Rookie mistake.
Mystery solved.
Thank you!


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

whats up with cloudflare problems


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2015)

Succubus said:


> whats up with cloudflare problems



Just the site going down, presumably since I haven't experienced those recently, and as a result Cloudflare being unable to connect you to NF.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

oh I see, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 24, 2015)

Forums are still showing me new posts after I went into the thread and refreshed it. Back to the forum view is still bolded as if I never went in.

Viewing past posts still doesn't work.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2015)

NaS said:


> Forums are still showing me new posts after I went into the thread and refreshed it. Back to the forum view is still bolded as if I never went in.
> 
> Viewing past posts still doesn't work.



Hmm.  That's a bit strange.  Does it still persist?  If yes, try switching to a different skin and see if the issue is still there.

The search function is still a bit broken.  Seems to refresh itself every few days or so instead of hourly like it was before.  Issue stems from Mbxx having changed the search.  I'll go bug him about it again. :/


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 25, 2015)

Dream said:


> Hmm.  That's a bit strange.  Does it still persist?  If yes, try switching to a different skin and see if the issue is still there.
> 
> The search function is still a bit broken.  Seems to refresh itself every few days or so instead of hourly like it was before.  Issue stems from Mbxx having changed the search.  I'll go bug him about it again. :/



Why don't you all just say fuck this old forum and go start your own? I'm sure if all the collective leaders come up and start up a new forum, we would all follow. I am only guessing this has been on the minds of some of you for awhile.


----------



## Kamina (May 20, 2015)

The send a message via Skype icons on the Orange theme aren't working, thought I would mention it.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2015)

Kamina said:


> The send a message via Skype icons on the Orange theme aren't working, thought I would mention it.



Seems like whatever page/service was hosting the icon is down.  I'll work on fixing it after work.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2015)

So what happened to the site today? Why did it go down?


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2015)

All I know is that when I hit refresh after seeing the database errors, I saw Mbxx online.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2015)

A table broke and Mbxx came to fix it.


----------



## Kamina (May 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> Seems like whatever page/service was hosting the icon is down.  I'll work on fixing it after work.



Ok cool, thanks


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

When gifs are uploaded into the signature section it seems to make the gif *huge*. Is this problem known? Is there a solution?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> When gifs are uploaded into the signature section it seems to make the gif *huge*. Is this problem known? Is there a solution?



Are you by any chance using the imgfit tag?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> Are you by any chance using the imgfit tag?



Um, I didn't know what that was to be honest but then I took a look at my sig again (never changed the actual tags, just always replaced the url) and it did in fact say "imgfit". 

How would I stop this from happening without resorting to manually removing or typing the code out myself? Because when I use the image bbcode and put the gif into the checkbox, it comes up with that "imgfit" tag instead automatically (only for gifs though).

Thanks, now I can change my siggy again.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 7, 2015)

Why is the "Narutoforums" theme glitchy and filled with ads in every post?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2015)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Why is the "Narutoforums" theme glitchy and filled with ads in every post?



Because Tazmo a shit that loves ads.

Why are you not using adblock + another theme?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> Because Tazmo a shit that loves ads.
> 
> Why are you not using adblock + another theme?



I do. But when I log in else where it sets back to default. I'm in Orange theme now so I'm good.


----------



## Eklipsio (Jun 12, 2015)

Change is good


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 21, 2015)

why is there no ''UPLOAD PICTURE'' option any more in my album 
it does not appear on my computer neither on my mobile 
i am trying to add pictures in my third album 



also why cant i rep/neg from my computer anymore? when i click on the rep icon, nothing happens

EDIT: so i discovered a new thing, there is no arrow option appearing next to the page numbers in the thread
now i cant even jump to any page i want by typing 

why is this only happening on my laptop


discovered something again 
>no arrows next to the search thread and thread tools option


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't see anything that should indicate any problem.  Check to see if the problem persists in a different forum skin + browser.


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 22, 2015)

i tried it with different skin and browser, still cant find any ''UPLOAD PICTURE'' option


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2015)

Nevermind, I found out the problem.  You reached the maximum amount of images allowed to be uploaded by registered users which is 120 pictures.

I'll bump the limit up to 150 pictures.


----------



## Ral (Jun 23, 2015)

VB should of integrated 3rd party image display options so that you would just pop in a link and BOOM. Saves server space and it would make our lives so much easier lol


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 24, 2015)

I cannot delete my VMs I use to be able to delete them but not anymore. is this the same for everyone else?


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 24, 2015)

Dream said:


> Nevermind, I found out the problem.  You reached the maximum amount of images allowed to be uploaded by registered users which is 120 pictures.
> 
> I'll bump the limit up to 150 pictures.



thanks now i can add some few more pictures


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 25, 2015)

Ugh..can you guys make Orange default theme. I hate having to navigate thru the sewage of ads on the new Gen theme on my phone.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2015)

You and me both, pal
Not sure how Tazmo would react to meddling with his skins in any way as last time he was kind of furious and also, two admins got banned

It was hilarious
Those were dark times, tho


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 26, 2015)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I cannot delete my VMs I use to be able to delete them but not anymore. is this the same for everyone else?



I cannot delete my VMs I use to be able to delete them but not anymore. is this the same for everyone else?


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2015)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I cannot delete my VMs I use to be able to delete them but not anymore. is this the same for everyone else?



Do you see the Edit button on VMs?  If yes, is there a delete option?  If yes, what happens when you try to delete?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Do you see the Edit button on VMs?  If yes, is there a delete option?  If yes, what happens when you try to delete?



I only see the Edit button on my own posts not of other users.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 28, 2015)

okay it's working I can delete VMs.


----------



## haegar (Jul 9, 2015)

im getting this vig link turn in-post words into html links to add when I am logged IN. I seem to dimly remember that this shit was only prevalent when NOT logged in? is my memory wrong or something change?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

You have to go to VigLink and opt out and if you aren't already, please get Ad-Blocker Plus


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2015)

I have seen that opt out of vig link shit for the last half year or so each time I log in, but never saw the adds themselves so far  WHILE logged in - I do use add block plus always on NF and regardless since yesterday I see these things though no things on my addblock were changed. 
I cannot be bothered to confirm my IP identity to some shady add company just cause tazmo aint capable of booking half way decent adds, srsly,whoever bows to opt out principle might as well go jump a cliff 

edit: ok I doublechecked and for some reason in my addblock under filterlists the "allow some acceptable adds" box was checked which led to viglink being unblocked. still a bit weird how come as im sure I had that unchecked on purpose wanting to block as much as possible, but anyways, sry for the ruckus, was on my end after all...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 10, 2015)

haegar said:


> I have seen that opt out of vig link shit for the last half year or so each time I log in, but never saw the adds themselves so far  WHILE logged in - I do use add block plus always on NF and regardless since yesterday I see these things though no things on my addblock were changed.
> I cannot be bothered to confirm my IP identity to some shady add company just cause tazmo aint capable of booking half way decent adds, srsly,whoever bows to opt out principle might as well go jump a cliff
> 
> *edit: ok I doublechecked and for some reason in my addblock under filterlists the "allow some acceptable adds" box was checked which led to viglink being unblocked. still a bit weird how come as im sure I had that unchecked on purpose wanting to block as much as possible, but anyways, sry for the ruckus, was on my end after all..*.


It's not your fault, there probably was a script somewhere on the web that added to your good filters. I had to remove it a few times as well.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 15, 2015)

So I have vigilink disabled, adblockplus is on, but I am still getting html links for certain words in posts. most usually are linking me to some bizrate site.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2015)

Check again to see if viglink is disabled.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

> yo, Preet; why does the &#803 code now leave a dot in the user title?


              .


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2015)

I saw that someone else had already answered your question so I didn't bother.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Check again to see if viglink is disabled.


Temporary solution until viglink decides to update their cookie and fuck with everyone who had it disabled again.


Blitzomaru said:


> So I have vigilink disabled, adblockplus is on, but I am still getting html links for certain words in posts. most usually are linking me to some bizrate site.


Permanent solution: Open up Adblock Options and make sure "Allow some non-intrusive advertising" is unchecked in the Filter Lists tab.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

I wanted to know _why_ the dot's there tho


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I wanted to know _why_ the dot's there tho



Oh.  It is supposed to be there for those that want a unicode  that is like that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2015)

Is the poster thing a joke or a legit problem?


----------



## Felt (Jul 27, 2015)

It's a joke.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 27, 2015)

It's a legit joke, in fact.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 27, 2015)

Who're you calling a joke mate


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2015)

So... on multiple PCs, using Chrome, NF is behaving really strangely recently. The "Back" function of the browser does not work properly. As in, it only works at all when I click back REALLY fast in succession.
This might be more Chrome than NF related since it doesn't seem to happen on Firefox, but I haven't noticed it on any other website.


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2015)

Mine only started doing it when I upgraded to windows 10, works fine on my mac.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2015)

Still on Windows 8.1
Chrome is kinda wonky lately anyway though, keeps crashing new tabs for some reason


----------



## NO (Aug 2, 2015)

Zaru said:


> So... on multiple PCs, using Chrome, NF is behaving really strangely recently. The "Back" function of the browser does not work properly. As in, it only works at all when I click back REALLY fast in succession.
> This might be more Chrome than NF related since it doesn't seem to happen on Firefox, but I haven't noticed it on any other website.


Got the same issue. It's an ABP issue, hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2015)

Ohh, I've been getting this problem as well these past few days. At first I thought it was my laptop or something but now I see I am not the only one with this problem. Chrome on Windows 8.1 here.

EDIT: 





> Chrome is kinda wonky lately anyway though, keeps crashing new tabs for some reason


Been getting this as well. Rather annoying.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2015)

Keep getting some awful red screen saying something about NF having malware? I'm on a Mac using Chrome btw. And it's occuring in the Evangelion FC.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Aug 7, 2015)

I have no Idea if this is just on my end or others have the problem too but the whole site is reversed for me. Not just one part everything. Even this message is in reverse. Like I'm looking through a mirror, from the Top of the site to the Bottom. If you don't know what I mean the Avatars Join date Post count are on the Right side when they should be on the left side. Even the punctuation is in the wrong spot. For example the period should be at the end of this sentence except it's not, its at the beginning of it. Everything after is normal like it should be. Even as I write this the text comes from the right not the left side of the comment. This is for me, all over the site. I can't even navigate the site thanks to this.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Aug 7, 2015)

NVM, I fixed it. For some reason the Quick Style Chooser --English (US) was changed to --WTF. I never even changed it though. Anyway you can Ignore my post, phew.


----------



## Felt (Aug 9, 2015)

Zaru said:


> So... on multiple PCs, using Chrome, NF is behaving really strangely recently. The "Back" function of the browser does not work properly. As in, it only works at all when I click back REALLY fast in succession.
> This might be more Chrome than NF related since it doesn't seem to happen on Firefox, but I haven't noticed it on any other website.



Mine seems to be OK now, is yours working?


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine appears to have been fixed now as well now.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2015)

I keep seeing viglink hyperlink things even though I opted out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I keep seeing viglink hyperlink things even though I opted out.



Yeah I'm having the same issue. I thought it was just my computer initially, but my phone is having the same issue...and apparently other people are as well.


----------



## Shukumei (Aug 13, 2015)

For some reason I can't click on any forum / open any thread unless I login.


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 13, 2015)

Shukumei said:


> For some reason I can't click on any forum / open any thread unless I login.



Did a bunch of forums say "Private" where the topics should be?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 14, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I keep seeing viglink hyperlink things even though I opted out.





SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I'm having the same issue. I thought it was just my computer initially, but my phone is having the same issue...and apparently other people are as well.



Every time you clear your cookies, you have to disable it again.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 17, 2015)

I just tried replying to someone in a thread and got redirected to a completely irrelevant "fatal error" message involving private messages.


----------



## DreamingNoriko (Aug 17, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> I just tried replying to someone in a thread and got redirected to a completely irrelevant "fatal error" message involving private messages.



I was just bumming around and saw this cause I wasn't sure how this thread worked.

I've been getting weird messages and so I blocked people from messaging me, but I used to get messages for every quote of me. It might have glitched out from that.

Though I will say I got this same exact message for another user today that I have messaged before in the past. But I figured they turned off their private messages.


----------



## Iruel (Sep 7, 2015)

my avatar no matter where i upload it from (PC, other comp, phone) is not displaying as transparent; the file itself most definitely is. 

while my profile pic is correctly transparent.

and they are the same file


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2015)

Iruel said:


> my avatar no matter where i upload it from (PC, other comp, phone) is not displaying as transparent; the file itself most definitely is.
> 
> while my profile pic is correctly transparent.
> 
> and they are the same file





Max width is 150, 
should be 150x188 instead of 153x188.

This works:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmm sorry for the noob questions but why can't I uploaded quotes or pictures in my signature??? 

Never had this problem before. (Though it's been a while I have a signature)


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 8, 2015)

Iruel said:


> my avatar no matter where i upload it from (PC, other comp, phone) is not displaying as transparent; the file itself most definitely is.
> 
> while my profile pic is correctly transparent.
> 
> and they are the same file





Platypus said:


> Max width is 150,
> should be 150x188 instead of 153x188.
> 
> This works:


10/10

When an image is over the maximum dimensions or filesize, the server will resize it accordingly (and horribly). That's why transparency dies and gifs are turned into static images.


Haruka Katana said:


> Hmm sorry for the noob questions but why can't I uploaded quotes or pictures in my signature???
> 
> Never had this problem before. (Though it's been a while I have a signature)


You're not sigbanned or anything like it so...

You should be able to put quotes in there, and images are added by using imagehosts, not by uploading it to the forum itself. I recommend using Imgur or something like it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> You should be able to put quotes in there, and images are added by using imagehosts, not by uploading it to the forum itself. I recommend using Imgur or something like it.



Thanks for quick reply 

I tried adding quotes and also images before. It showed up in my preview signature, but it never showed up under my posts. 

For example. I added a (example) sig now. 

What shows up in my profile


What shows up in my posts 

Nothing 



There's also this signature permission thing....

*Spoiler*: __ 









My signature isnt off since I can view other people's signatures...

Idk what did I miss


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 8, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks for quick reply
> 
> I tried adding quotes and also images before. It showed up in my preview signature, but it never showed up under my posts.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that if you do not have a signature and then suddenly have a signature, any posts made while you didn't have one will still look like you don't have one. New posts should have your new signature in them. It's happened to me before.

It's also possible that you didn't put a little tick next to "show your signature" before making a post. To check if it's enabled, go to 'advanced mode' and scroll down, past the post icon box. It'll be listed among "additional options".


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Keep in mind that if you do not have a signature and then suddenly have a signature, any posts made while you didn't have one will still look like you don't have one. New posts should have your new signature in them. It's happened to me before.
> 
> It's also possible that you didn't put a little tick next to "show your signature" before making a post. To check if it's enabled, go to 'advanced mode' and scroll down, past the post icon box. It'll be listed among "additional options".


Oooh, I see 

Alright, I think I know why now 

Thanks


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2015)

So, any progress in un-screwing the search function ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2015)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So, any progress in un-screwing the search function ?



**


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2015)

Nope.       .


----------



## bouthaina (Sep 23, 2015)

نننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Shinjiro (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I asked this before:

But why don't notifications show up on mobile? (any theme) I've deleted my cookies and everything like 15 times and it still happens.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 15, 2015)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So, any progress in un-screwing the search function ?


Apparently, and don't get your hopes up just yet because holy shit man that mistake was made by me super often, it's "kind of" broken right now. It's showing results again, and will update daily, according to Mbxx.

Having it back even with delayed results still feels better than having nothing at all. I'll take what I can get.


Jotaro said:


> I think I asked this before:
> 
> But why don't notifications show up on mobile? (any theme) I've deleted my cookies and everything like 15 times and it still happens.



I have no idea. It happens to me too for a few things (searching, but not notifications). I'm considering checking other browsers or waiting for Mbxx to update to xenforo.

Yeah, I'm replying to old posts. Fight me. I've been in fucking hell for 5 months.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 17, 2015)

Quick reply hasn't been working for me on the KLK skin, I'm sure it was fine a while back.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Itachі (Oct 24, 2015)

that's enough now dear


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2015)

fixed        nvm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't see many peeps with the "Master of the Order" rank. Is it a new one?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2015)

How is that a technical problem  But yes it's a new post rank


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2015)

I was under the impression that this is pretty much the convo thread for any forum-related stuff. Oh wait, that's what the upgrade thread is for. 

But thanks


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm getting a few Database errors!  Checking subscriptions gives an error.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 26, 2015)

Had those db errors too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2015)

nerf coffee


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 26, 2015)

I want my post back 

ffs


----------



## Lmao (Dec 27, 2015)

i uttered a silent 'nooo' when i saw the db error

thought this site died


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Dec 29, 2015)

Yoooo, what is up with the site? I've been posting for a while now, and my post count hasn't increased beyond 25.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2015)

HoroHoro said:


> Yoooo, what is up with the site? I've been posting for a while now, and my post count hasn't increased beyond 25.



Depends on where you post since some sections don't increase your postcount.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2015)

yea ur 'posts' dont matter in some places kappa


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 30, 2015)

HoroHoro said:


> Yoooo, what is up with the site? I've been posting for a while now, and my post count hasn't increased beyond 25.


----------



## Chino (Jan 1, 2016)

Haven't had any thread reply notification emails since 29th Dec. Is it broken for anyone else?


----------



## Toratorn (Jan 2, 2016)

For some strange reason my post count stays at zero. Is that a problem or is it because I am a newb?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2016)

It depends on where you post. Some sections don't count posts, like the Academy Registration or Fanclubs.


----------



## Toratorn (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh. That's interesting. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Chino (Jan 2, 2016)

Chino said:


> Haven't had any thread reply notification emails since 29th Dec. Is it broken for anyone else?



Works now and all the missing ones came through.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 14, 2016)

I just noticed that in my user CP that the usernames of people who repped me no longer show. I'm just wondering if that is some kind of bug that just happened or if it was made so on purpose.


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2016)

It's a feature not a bug.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 14, 2016)

Out of curiosity, is it one that we(as in the non-mod members) can toggle it to show the names of the members who repped us or no?


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2016)

At the moment no, it's likely to be returned to normal later on.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh okay. ^^; Thanks for clearing that up. :byakuya


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 6, 2016)

Everytime I press User CP to get back to my settings in the forum, my anti-virus is coming up with blocking a bug?


----------



## Frosch (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm currently on Chrome. Whenever I browse anywhere on the forum, the Back function doesn't works, it re-directs me back to the same page I currently am in, have to hit back twice pretty fast. Also something odd, browsing history records each movement I make on the forum twice:



*Spoiler*: __ 





Basically accessed the Blender, then the main page, then the chatterbox, etc. each movement is recorded twice. 





Logged out and logged back in, weird thing persists. Also tried it in IE (eww) but it's normal there. 

Ty for your time.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Everytime I press User CP to get back to my settings in the forum, my anti-virus is coming up with blocking a bug?



it shows up when you open your cp right? probably one of the reps images hosted on some bad hosting site.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Explain that step for step please. Thanks.





Stannis said:


> it shows up when you open your cp right? probably one of the reps images hosted on some bad hosting site.



Here's what came up.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King Kiba (Feb 20, 2016)

?uh the entire site is reversed and weird  heres a screen shot of my problem do you know any way to fix it


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2016)

Check the bottom of the forum, there's a language picker near the skin picker. The options are English and WTF. Someone probably trolled you with a link that turns it to WTF. Go back to English and it should work.


----------



## King Kiba (Feb 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Check the bottom of the forum, there's a language picker near the skin picker. The options are English and WTF. Someone probably trolled you with a link that turns it to WTF. Go back to English and it should work.



Thanks!


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 20, 2016)

For some reason I get a 400 bad request when I try to visit the forum from my computer.I thought the forum was down but I can visit it without a problem on my phone


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2016)

Is it still an issue?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2016)

And also here:

Dearest NF,
We are experiencing cache issues. That means you are  probably having  issues logging in. To fix this issue, be sure to  click  'remember me'  when trying to log in.


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't think I have ever logged out!


----------



## haegar (Mar 5, 2016)

wow thx for that msg. last nite i was unsure between either i am too dumb and tired to correctly enter my PW, or somebody else must have loged into my account or mods be trolling


----------



## Catamount (Mar 5, 2016)

Just checking if I am the only one having this 



cache issues?..


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Just checking if I am the only one having this
> 
> 
> 
> cache issues?..


It may be a host issue. I'll have the admins look into it.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 5, 2016)

I keep reporting on pics hosting problems, guess that's my talent


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2016)

Pretty much every semblance of color from the Alt skin is gone, too. And there's no header aside from the image of Naruto.

Oh no, I might have to change again.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2016)

Strange, it just fixed itself.

If a staffer was responsible, thanks.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2016)

Probably just the forum/image host derping again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi guys. So I got a new PC and the first thing I noticed when logging here is that some of texts are all gibberish, mainly abnormal fonts. But also forum stuff like links and buttons.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Note the "Last" button/link/whatever you wanna call it. 

Tried another forum and it is fine. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 10, 2016)

Tazmo altered some settings, we're not sure when or if they'll be changed back


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 10, 2016)

Tazmo moves in mysterious ways.

When he tests us we must not faulter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't believe it's Tezmo trolling. Texts are fine when viewing in my older PC and my phone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2016)

finally things looking normal again 

EDIT: wait.. I have to do those steps to change the encoding every time?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2016)

ain't the Bento Box supposed to be on the forum jump list now


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2016)

Adamant said:


> ain't the Bento Box supposed to be on the forum jump list now



Your pic isn't showing up, Ada.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2016)

fixed
forgot the album rights


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 18, 2016)

Adamant said:


> fixed
> forgot the album rights



Thanks, I can see it now. 
Will poke a higher force and ask if that can be fixed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2016)

I get this whenever I visit any page on NF:


----------



## Ral (Mar 18, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> I get this whenever I visit any page on NF:



We talkin bout dat XSS or uBlock message.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2016)

The XSS message. 

That's the technical details about it in the console. No idea what any of it means.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> I get this whenever I visit any page on NF:




In my case, I keep getting Script-Block messages saying NF's trying to redirect me to another page, and I'm quite frankly not interested in risking my browser seeing where it leads. Have we been haxxed?


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2016)

Error 502 Ray ID: 28b595d27bc835cc • 2016-03-29 19:04:02 UTC
Bad gateway


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 29, 2016)

Rip hollie


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2016)

Aaaand my quote notification seems broken.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 29, 2016)

Rip     zaru


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2016)

i seemingly lost my ability to view usernotes


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 29, 2016)

Rip      Wad


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 29, 2016)

damn that pink looks good with ur ava waddo

SHEET


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Aaaand my quote notification seems broken.



Yeah, going to see what is up with that.  Hope that Tazmo didn't nuke it somehow.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 29, 2016)

Might as well turn the product off so Tazmo gets his ass in here and repairs it, Can[t get ad revenue if vBulletin is turned off.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2016)

Forum keeps telling me I double post and gotta wait for 60 seconds when posting on VM walls, but it's not true. It does not add the post and still says you double-posted, then I refresh the page (which is also slow af) and the post is there, one and only. This happened literally on ever VM wall today. 
Letting you know, cause the funny thing is that it does not happen in forum threads, only VMs.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 19, 2016)

If I go into person's profile, click on statistic tab, and then click on either 'Find all posts by <user>" or "Find all threads started by <user>", it leads to an error message


> vBulletin Message
> connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)



Even on my own profile. This makes searching old post or thread harder. And that IP address is odd.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 20, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> If I go into person's profile, click on statistic tab, and then click on either 'Find all posts by <user>" or "Find all threads started by <user>", it leads to an error message
> 
> vBulletin Message
> connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)
> ...



That happens to me recently I can't get to my last post. That irritated me.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2016)

It's happening to all of us. Mbxx must've borked the search function by existing and logging on at the same time.

I'll contact him, but with the upcoming upgrade there is a chance that he won't fix it unless we run into issues that delay said upgrade. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 21, 2016)

So whatever happened to: if it's not broken, don't fuck with it? We got broken search feature and not too long ago, broken encoding causing a bunch of weird letters to appear.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 24, 2016)

I logged back in and I havent had to resort to that activation thingamajig, but the forum look like it does when I'm logged off, and I cant find a the theme changer.

Am I the only one suffering through this?


----------



## Araragi (Apr 24, 2016)

theme changer? as in a different skin?

If you want a different skin there is a dark skin available under preferences -> style -> dark


----------



## Lavender (Apr 24, 2016)

Josuke said:


> theme changer? as in a different skin?
> 
> If you want a different skin there is a dark skin available under preferences -> style -> dark



I did, but i was talking about how the site looks, not the change of color.

You remember how the site used to have a big banner-type picture of Naruto with a kunai in his mouth, and User CP was on the left and so forth? Simple and everything worked as it should

I want THAT back. This is weird, too sudden and not as easy to navigate through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Araragi (Apr 24, 2016)

Preet said he'll upload some skins by next week. For now, we'll have to bear with it. But you'll have to still do the getting used to part on your end.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 24, 2016)

Josuke said:


> Preet said he'll upload some skins by next week. For now, we'll have to bear with it. But you'll have to still do the getting used to part on your end.



Well fuck.

I'll try, but I sure damn hope he gets on here soon.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeh this sudden throwback to the old/basic nf layout is confusing me.. 

Wtf happened?

Edit: And wtf is a "trophy point" that's listed under my ava details now?


----------



## Oceania (Apr 24, 2016)

the window promt after you paste a image link won't close.


----------



## NO (Apr 24, 2016)

Oceania said:


> the window promt after you paste a image link won't close.


You can visit NF on Mbxx's mirror forums.hero-academia.com and you won't have window prompt issues. Also, the mirror is a lot faster.


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

Oceania said:


> the window promt after you paste a image link won't close.


Login through here ->  and it will work. Temporary fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 24, 2016)

Dream said:


> Yeah, going to see what is up with that.  Hope that Tazmo didn't nuke it somehow.


I wouldn't be optimistic about this


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 24, 2016)

^You realise you're replying to a month old post?


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 25, 2016)

Why does every thread look like this, when I'm not logged in?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2016)

So I couldn't help but notice that the old school NF theme suddenly disappeared yestereday, I've been using it for 6 years... where did i go???


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

Tazmo'll never change
Isn't it ?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

Mbxx, I don't have notice permissions and I'm missing Prefix permissions as well. None show up in the adminCP for me. Could you fix that for me?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2016)

I've notice that custom user titles are not working? Does it have to be done manually or something?


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 25, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Fixed ?




Yeah, seems fine now, thanks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 25, 2016)

would it be possible to change the minimised sections from such a blinding white colour to something else?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

Sayaka said:


> I've notice that custom user titles are not working? Does it have to be done manually or something?


html titles won't work unless you won a contest. Every normal usertitle works just fine.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> html titles won't work unless you won a contest. Every normal usertitle works just fine.



I did win a contest? I used points for it at the reward shop at the HVOA contests section.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

Checked your notes, added you to the usergroup.

And then it turns out that <img> html code doesn't work in usertitles because I tested it on two people (you and Vino) and nothing shows up. Gonna need @Mbxx to fix this for us. In the meantime you can use html in your usertitle to maybe use some fancy text or whatever. We'll try to keep track of who didn't get to use their prize for how long and will extend the duration of your prizes accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> Checked your notes, added you to the usergroup.
> 
> And then it turns out that <img> html code doesn't work in usertitles because I tested it on two people (you and Vino) and nothing shows up. Gonna need @Mbxx to fix this for us. In the meantime you can use html in your usertitle to maybe use some fancy text or whatever. We'll try to keep track of who didn't get to use their prize for how long and will extend the duration of your prizes accordingly.



Thank you, Kenneth!


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 25, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> Checked your notes, added you to the usergroup.
> 
> And then it turns out that <img> html code doesn't work in usertitles because I tested it on two people (you and Vino) and nothing shows up. Gonna need @Mbxx to fix this for us. In the meantime you can use html in your usertitle to maybe use some fancy text or whatever. We'll try to keep track of who didn't get to use their prize for how long and will extend the duration of your prizes accordingly.


Can you add me to the usergroup too, I should have another 2 months worth of img usertitle rights left 

also the latter part, you mean we can do it ourselves and not have to request it while in the usergroup? like what my current UT is like


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

That's pretty much what I mean, yes

You guys can have fancy things way faster now cuz if you can even remotely html, you can do it yourselves
But if you want it done by one of us, that's still an option

Tho if people start doing shenanigans we didn't know were possible until then or due to an oversight... Shit is probably gonna go away until we find a better solution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 25, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> That's pretty much what I mean, yes
> 
> You guys can have fancy things way faster now cuz if you can even remotely html, you can do it yourselves
> But if you want it done by one of us, that's still an option
> ...


this severely arouses me, thanks kenneth


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh. That's unfortunate. Eh, we'll deal with it for now I guess.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 25, 2016)

tried using the img code shortcut and after pressing the insert button, the popup window won't go away no matter what i do.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 25, 2016)

Stannis said:


> tried using the img code shortcut and after pressing the insert button, the popup window won't go away no matter what i do.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


visit the forum via  doesn't have tazmo ad's which conflict or something

there needs to be an error faq asap, this has been asked like fifty times

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Felt (Apr 25, 2016)

Stannis said:


> tried using the img code shortcut and after pressing the insert button, the popup window won't go away no matter what i do.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


No it's a common problem and not easy to fix (it's related to ads)

Use  to log in and it will work.

edit: i am too slowww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stannis (Apr 25, 2016)

thanks both of you. liked+repped+subscribed+1.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 28, 2016)

Whenever I view my blog’s home page, I see that Calc blogs are listed as one of my categories:













Blog_Sidebar_Xfa1



__ CrazyAries
__ Apr 28, 2016






It looks like I can’t remove Calcs from my categories. This is what I see when I try to customize the layout:













Blog_Sidebar_Xfa2



__ CrazyAries
__ Apr 28, 2016






Everything else is removable except the Calcs, and those are not my blogs. (FYI, the number of calcs has increased since the screenshots were taken.)

My blog count is correct, but why is that category visible?


----------

